# [Aporte] Circuito de protección Integral para Amplificadores y Altavoces



## Ratmayor

Este circuito a sido ideado por la paranoia, para proteger nuestras mas preciadas creaciones (amplificadores) y a su vez nuestros parlantes en el caso de que nuestros amplis los pongan en peligro 

La idea se concibió por acá: https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f31/problemas-proyecto-subwoofer-amplificado-21742/#post177211 y gracias a las grandes observaciones de @cacho y del compañero @bushell, quien muy amablemente se prestó de "Monito de indias"  es lo que es ahora el proyecto, que además de util es escalable. Bien, ahora veamos como funciona...

Como mensioné anteriormente, el propósito de este circuito es el de proteger los amplificadores y los parlantes. El relé se desactiva automáticamente si ocurren uno de estos casos:

Durante la transición de operaciones cuando el equipo es encendido o apagado.
Despues de la detección de una sobre carga por un corto circuito en los parlantes.
Despues de la detección de DC en la salida del amplificador debido a un mal funcionamiento o un accidente.
Para entender mejor el funcionamiento del circuito, lo explicaré por etapas.

*Etapa de disparo*

​Básicamente se comporta como una compuerta NOR, solo que con un tiempo de retardo en su salida . La entrada "Bus" se encuentra normalmente polarizada a travéz de la R1 y el C1 evita que interferencias o ruidos causen disparos erroneos, cuando hay una caida de tensión en la base del Q1 descargará el capacitor del _Timer _conformados por la R2, R3 y C2. La R2 carga al C2 y la R3 amortigua cualquier efecto negativo que pudiese haber cuando el Q1 descargue al C2 y la parte mas importante es que evita que @cacho diga que soy un sádico  ​ 
Esta tensión de carga del C2 es sensada por el Z1, este nos sirve para condicionar la carga y asi nos aseguramos de que el relé no se active antes de tiempo. El Q2 y Q3 conforman un darlington para manejar el relé.​ 
El valor de la R2 y el C2 pueden ser modificados para aumentar o disminuir el tiempo de disparo del relé.​ 
*ADVERTENCIA: *No usen darlingtons encapsulados, no tienen la misma sencibilidad que usar 2 transistores independientes, para el mejor funcionamiento de este circuito, requiere del uso de transistores con muy baja corriente de base, de usar darlingtons encapsulados puede ocurrir que el relé nunca se active sino modifican todo el circuito y aun así no garantizo que funcione bien.​ 
*Protección contra sobrecargas*​ 
​La detección de sobrecarga, incorpora la carga (RL) en un lado de un puente de Wheatstone. La base y el emisor del transistor de detección (Q1) se conectan a las esquinas opuestas del puente, por lo que si la RL disminuye, el Q1 será polarizado. Si la RL cae por debajo de un valor establecido, el transistor se enciende, por lo tanto hace pasar una corriente a través del D2. Debido a la diferencia de tensión generada a través de este, el circuito de disparo rápidamente se descarga. Como consecuencia, el relé será desactivado, por lo tanto haciendo que el circuito de salida se abra. La R3 y C3 evita que se hagan disparos erróneos y/o disparos bruscos evitando nuevamente que @cacho me llame sadico , aunque es opcional.​ 
Dependiendo del tipo de amplificador, este circuito sufrirá unos ligeros cambios que explicaré mas adelante. ​ 
*Protección contra DC*​**​La entrada del circuito está conectada al emisor del Q1 y la base de Q2 a través de un filtro pasa-bajos (R1, R2, C1 y C2). Cualquieras tensiones continuas que aparezcan en el circuito de salida del amplificador de potencia, se aplicarán estos transistores. Si el voltaje es negativo Q2 se enciende. Si el voltaje es positivo Q1 se enciende. Como consecuencia, el relé será desactivado, por lo tanto haciendo que el circuito de salida se abra.​ 
*Detección de AC*​​Al contrario de las etapas anteriores, el voltaje proveniente del transformador (Voltaje sin rectificar) mantiene polarizado el transistor Q1, a travéz del D1, C1 y R1. Al apagar el amplificador, la R2 se encarga de polarizar el transistor, lo que causa como consecuencia, que el relé sea desactivado, por lo tanto haciendo que el circuito de salida se abra.​ 
Cada sensor trabaja en forma independiente, tanto que si a algún ocioso se le ocurriera usar un PIC que reciba la información de cada uno de ellos, para que luego este envie un mensaje a un display LCD advirtiendo que pasó y acto seguido desactive el relé, solo tendría que usar un circuito para acoplarlo como este:​​Claro que con algo tan sofisticado como un microcontrolador obviaríamos el circuito de disparo y sería el PIC quien manejaría el rele ​ 
*Accesorios*​​Como su nombre lo indica, estos circuitos no son parte vital del circuito, pero si hacen que se vea genial  Se trata de 2 propuestas de indicadores que nos muestran cuando se activó la protección.​ 
la primera alternativa, se trata de un pequeño oscilador que hace titilar un LED cuando la protección está activa y si todo esta normal, el LED enciende fijamente. la otra opción son 2 LEDs, si la protección está activa enciende uno, sino, enciende el otro.​ 
Ambos circuitos van conectados al colector del transistor que maneja el relé.​ 
*De la teoría a la práctica*
Como mensioné anteriormente, el circuito protección contra sobrecargas funciona se aplica en formas diferentes segun el tipo de amplificador.​ 
En el caso de un amplificador clase AB, en donde es posible obtener una referencia directa desde los transistores de salida se aplicaría de esta manera:​​Como ven en el ejemplo, solo testeo la rama positiva del ampli y antes que me acribillen voy a explicar porque. Un amplificador trabaja con onda sinusoidales, por lo que lo que pase en la rama negativa, reincidiría en la rama positiva a no ser que algun ocioso le coloque un diodo en la salida del ampli no veo porque comprobar ambas ramas y en el caso de que exista una sobre carga en la rama negativa exclusivamente (Un caso muuuuuuuy raro) desbalancearía la onda, lo que provocaría que entre en función el circuito de protección de DC.​ 
Pero, ¿Que sucedería si mi amplificador está basado en un STK, un TDA o bien sea un amplificador clase D? En ese caso usamos esta configuración.​​En los casos de que queramos aplicar la protección en un ampli estéreo, debemos usar 2 sensores de detección contra sobre cargas, uno para cada canal.​ 
Con respecto a la protección contra DC, en el caso de un amplificador estéreo, solo debemos agregar otra resistencia a la entrada del sensor como se muestra en la imagen:​​Cabe destacar que para potencias estéreo de 200W en adelante, yo recomendaría usar 2 circuitos de protección totalmente independientes.​ 
Ahora para armar todo y adaptar este circuito a nuestros amplificadores, debemos realizar unos rápidos y sencillos calculos:​​Para comenzar, lo primero que necesitamos saber es cual es el voltaje +Vcc del ampli, para obtener el valor de la resistencia marcada como (*), así que para este ejemplo diremos que son 50V, por lo que cálculo quedaría así:


		Código:
	

50V / 3,5V = 14,285

Siendo 3,5V el valor maximo de DC en el que el protector comenzará a trabajar. Como vemos el resultado para la resistencia marcada como (*) fué: 14,285 y como en este mundo jamas conseguiremos una resistencia de ese valor, lo redondeamos al valor comercial más cercano que sería 15K.​ 
Vamos con la siguiente marcada como (**), tomamos el valor que nos dió la operación anterior y lo dividimos por los watts de la resistencia de referencia (La resistencia en los emisores o en a salida del ampli) en este caso diremos que es de 5W, por lo que sería:


		Código:
	

14,285 / 5W = 2,857

y el valor comercial mas cercano sería 2,7K.​ 
Y por ultimo necesitamos saber el voltaje del transformador sin rectificar, en este ejemplo serían 43V por lo que nuestro calculo será este:


		Código:
	

43Vac / 2,2K = 19.545

Y así obtenemos el valor de la resistencia marcada como (***) cuyo valor comercial mas cercano es 18K.​ 
*Armado y pruebas*
El circuito prácticamente puede trabajar con cualquier transistor, pero aqui dejo una lista de los más recomendados:
​Como se que nadie probará el circuito directamente en sus amplis , aqui muestro una serie de pruebas que deben hacerse antes de ponerlo en funcionamiento:​​En aspectos generales y como podemos ver en la imagen, usaremos una tension sin rectificar de 12V, conectaremos una resistencia de 0,22Ω / 5W (Para el caso de los protectores para amplis clase AB con referencias directas al transistor de salida) y necesitaremos colocar un bombillo dicroico de 12V / 50W en lo que sería la salida de audio, despues del relé.​ 
*Prueba para el detector de sobre cargas*
Encendemos el protector y a los 5 segundos aproximadamente escucharemos el "click" del relé y deberá encenderse la lampara. Acto seguido, hagamos un corto en los terminales de la lampara, si todo está bien eso debe desactivar el relé.

*Prueba para el detector de DC*
Para esto usaremos un diodo para rectificar media onda de los 12VAC como se muestra en la imagen:
​ 
Colocamos el diodo en la entrada del detector de DC o bien en el pin marcado como "Amp Out". No importa en que forma se coloque el diodo, el protector debe desactivar el relé.​ 
Si pasamos estas 2 pruebas, el circuito ya está listo para funcionar ​ 
Espero que les guste este proyecto y les de tantas satisfacciónes como me las dió a mi y a los compañeros que lo armaron. Saludos ​


----------



## Tacatomon

Wowowowowow, Que pedazo de trabajo!. Muy completo!.

Excelente aporte a la comunidad Carlos.

Saludos al foro!


----------



## tatajara

FELIZITACIONES¡¡¡ rat muyyy buen aporte 
esperamos el pcb ¡¡¡ 
saludos


----------



## DOSMETROS

Muy bueno Don Rat


----------



## Ratmayor

Gracias por sus comentarios, pronto subiré el PCB, aunque Bushell diseñó bien bonito también, así que mientras que lo suba el


----------



## BUSHELL

Bueno, debo decirles que yo vengo de tiempo atrás, ayudando por los laditos a este maravilloso proyecto (que para mí ya no es proyecto sino una realidad, pues ya lo hice).

Sí, como dice Ratmayor, fuí yo quien sufrió como Conejillo de Indias, los ensayos y prototipos, por que les cuento, él es bien perezoso para hacer PCBs

Personalmente, creo que este circuito merece un sitio en el Hall de la Fama.

Pequeño, robusto, y sobre todo: EFICAZ. 

Doy fé de ello, pues como les dije, yo ya lo construí y el prototipo lo ensayé sobre un Amplificador Class D, que hay acá en el foro.

Mis aportes son solo "estéticos", verán:

El primero, es referente a la fuente. El circuito funciona con 24 v. Entonces, para no tener que construir una fuente aparte para este Protector, yo me incliné por tomar directamente de la alimentación del amplificador y usar un transistor y un zéner. Anexo el esquema que es bien simple. Obviamente, aplica para alimentaciones mayores a unos 30 VDC.

El otro aporte, es que yo tuve problemas para encontrar un relay de 24v de doble circuito, así que usé dos relays simples de 12 v *en serie*. Éstos últimos se consiguen muy fácil, además de ser bastante confiables eléctrica y mecánicamente y aguantan muchos amperios.

Y por último, *hice el PCB*. A Ratmayor le gustó, al punto que me dijo que ni él mismo los hubiera hecho mejor. Tiene el tamaño de una tarjeta de presentación, bastante pequeños, para albergar todos los subcircuitos que bien explicó él. Es que a mí me gustan los pcbs, lo más pequeños posibles

Además, va un archivo con el esquemático tal como yo lo entendí. Tiene los valores y nomenclatura que *YO USÉ en el momento*, No se confundan con eso.

Los buenos observadores, notarán un cambio pequeño, nada relevante, en los leds indicadores. Yo preferí esa configuración. Pero ahora que lo veo, Ratmayor la simplificó aún más.

Bueno, sigo con los buenos observadores: En el PCB, notarán los pads para una futura bornerita. ¿Qué se puede poner allí? Bienvenidos los aportes. Por ejemplo, ¿que tal un circuito que accione unos ventiladores cuando la temperatura alcance niveles peligrosos?

Como uso un class D, no lo necesité. Pero quizá algunos les haga falta. Así que los invito a que lo hagan y lo compartan.
Sobre el diseño, pueden buscar en el foro, que hay varios. Y muy buenos.

Por ejemplo, éste debería funcionar bien:
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/proyectos/control-velocidad-ventilador.htm

Funciona por PWM con un 555.

Solo lo tienen que adaptar voltajes, pues desde la bornera de nuestro circuito, encontrarán 24 v.

También hay uno de Rod Elliot, que es buenísimo o si no pregúntenle a Ezevalla.
http://sound.westhost.com/project42.htm

En fin, en el foro, hay varios aportes.

A Ratmayor también le ha gustado controlar los ventiladores por medio de audio. En fin, posibilidades hay muchas para que cada uno lo "customice" a su gusto.

Bienvenidos sus ideas y aportes.



Acá va el PCB.

El archivo original, en PCBWizard, también lo comparto, por si desean modificarlo.

Para los que no tengan ese programa, va también un PDF, con las pistas. Si lo van a hacer por el método de planchado, basta imprimir tal como está.

Anímense, que de verdad, vale la pena.


Saludos.


----------



## BladeLogan

Amigo sé que le has dedicado mucho tiempo a este trabajo.... muy bueno y muy completo... de verdad te sigo admirando cuando se trata de sonidos…

PD: espero que ahora si vengas y trabajes


----------



## BUSHELL

A continuación una explicación sencilla, para que lo entendamos los mortales, de qué es lo que hace este maravilloso bicho.

A mi manera.

Ya sabemos que funciona a 24 v. Yo, como soy un atrevido sin cura, le meti la mano e incluí una especie de prerregulador, para aprovechar la tensión que ya tenemos en la fuente del amplificador. Vean el esquemático. 

¿Dónde se instala? a la salida de potencia de los amplificadores, antes de los altavoces, dentro del gabinete (parece obvio, pero no sobra la explicación).

En caso de presentarse alguna falla de las explicadas por Rat, inmediatamente se abren los contactos de los relés, desconectando los altavoces= Protección total.

Ahora bien, qué hace el Protector? O mejor…qué incluye por el mismo precio?

Veamos:


Incluye un *protector DC*: (Si el ampli falla, protege los altavoces).

Incluye *protector de corto* (Si fallan los altavoces o si se suscita un corto a la salida, o si manos criminales cortocircuitan los cables de salida). También es llamado protector de sobrecarga, en inglés ”overload protection”.

Incluye un *retraso al encenderlo*, para evitar los molestos y/o peligrosos “Pop” de encendido de algunos amplificadores. (Ese POP es por el proceso de carga de los capacitares de fuente).

Incluye un *detector de Ausencia de AC*, para evitar los ruidos de apagados. Al apagar el amplificador, se busca con esto que se desactiven INMEDIATAMENTE los relés y así evitar ruidos molestos audibles por los altavoces.

Incluye un *indicador visual* con uno o dos leds.  No es crítico, pero se vé lindo. Escojan cualquier configuración: Una de las dos de Rat, o la mía que va con dos leds (uno rojo y otro verde y un par de transistores), quizá demasiado compleja, pero bahh, funciona lindo.
La cosa es: Si el led verde está encendido, todo es felicidad, todo ok. Pero si se enciende el led rojo, algo anda mal. Muy mal. Por lo tanto NO SONARÁ TU AMPLIFICADOR, pues los relés no se activarán. Debes, entonces, corregir el fallo. 

Sobre el indicador visual: A Ratmayor, le gustaba un led rojo oscilante.
A mí, dos led: Uno rojo y otro verde. Como fui yo quien hice la PCB, pues me impuse. 

Otra opción es usar un led tricolor, de esos de tres patitas. Se usaría el led rojo y el verde.
Rojo indica Protector Activado y Verde indica todo Ok. La forma de conectarlo, lo posteo después, es muy fácil. La ventaja de usarlo es que solo usamos un led y no dos. En fin, depende del gusto de cada quien.

Voy a describirles cómo funciona el que yo hice, que lleva dos leds (uno rojo y otro verde):

Al encenderlo por primera vez, se observa el led rojo encendido…..transcurren unos pocos segundos y luego se escucha el clic de los relés (están en serie). Ahora quedan pegados los contactos y el led rojo se apaga y se enciende el verde ( los altavoces  ya deben estar sonando.)
Cuando actúa cualquiera de las protecciones incluídas,  el led  rojo se enciende, mientras dura el evento anómalo. Una vez se soluciona el fallo,  se apaga el rojo y enciende el verde nuevamente.
Nunca estarán los dos leds encendidos al mismo tiempo!!!

Qué bueno.



Saludos!!


----------



## Ratmayor

BUSHELL dijo:


> él es bien perezoso para hacer PCBs





BladeLogan dijo:


> espero que ahora si vengas y trabajes


 No soy flojo, solamente practico el Coyoculto 

Bien lo prometido es deuda, aquí estan los PCB's del proyecto, hice una version para amplificadores Clase D y STK monofónicos y otra versión para amplificadores Clase AB transistorizados a los que se les pueda tomar una referencia directa desde el emisor positivo, pero puede ser usado en otro tipo de amplificadores estéreo cambiando las conexiones como se muestra en los siguientes diagramas.
​Para amplificadores basados en integrados tales como STK, TDA, etc. o amplificadores clase D, deben usar esta configuración. Noten que la salida del amplificador va conectado en los terminales "+E" del circuito. Las resistencias de 0,47Ω / 5W son necesarias.​ 

​Para el caso de amplificadores clase AB transistorizados, deben conectar la salida del ampli en el terminal marcado como "L Amp" o "R Amp" segun sea el caso y el terminal marcado como "+E" va conectado directamente al emisor del transistor positivo correspondiente al canal, tal como se mostró en diagramas anteriores.​ 
​Este está ideado para amplificadores basados en STK, TDA o Clase D monofónico, su conexión es muy sencilla, tal como se muestra en la imagen.​


----------



## tatajara

Cada vez más completo  felicitaciones a los dos y gracias por enseñarme algo más jeje
Lo único que YO le agregaría es una imagen o diagrama de conexión, así como lo iso rat con los parlantes me gustaría uno con cables de alimentación y demás, lo digo para los que son medio toscos como yo jeje o novatos
Bueno gracias de nuevo por enseñarme algo más que es algo que nunca había usado y tocaba el tema de oído y algunas lecturas
Saludos tatajara


----------



## osk_rin

don rataro. le ha quedado perfecto todo 

cuando me canse de practicar el coyoculto 
me armo el segundo que es el que me interesa por el momento 

todo bien chulo!


----------



## Ratmayor

osk_rin dijo:


> cuando me canse de practicar el coyoculto
> me armo el segundo que es el que me interesa por el momento


Descuida, nuestra "religión" está primero que nada , no mas comparte tus resultados cuando lo hayas armado...


----------



## Quercus

Excelente trabajo, muchas gracias a los dos, Ratmayor/Bushell, por este gran aporte.
Se tendra en cuenta para proximos trabajos...
Saludos


----------



## endryc1

gracias mil por este aporte, solamente les dire que esta es la proteccion que soñe, sin tener nada que ver con el circuito de potencia, solamente con la salida de audio, ahora soy felizzz. gracias de nuevo por este super aporte, seguro estoy que muchos lo agradeceran. yo no soy el primero ni sere el ultimo


----------



## BUSHELL

Es un placer que te sirva.

Yo, la verdad, hubiera preferido que en el título dijera:

*[Aporte]Protector Integral para Amplificadores y Parlantes*

Así, grande, con colores y en negrita y con los Corchetes para la palabra *[Aporte]*. Pero Ratmayor, su creador, quiso que fuera así, en letricas chiquiticas...
Temo que pase desapercibido, por ese detalle y que se hunda en las profundidades del foro.

Quería que quedara a la altura de los otros Aportes. Solo es que pongan en el buscador Aporte y vean los buenos circuitos que salen. 

Yo lo considero un gran aporte. Él, un "proyecto", para que los foristas lo mejoren y modifiquen.
Qué modesto!

Es un gran circuito!!!!


----------



## Tacatomon

Servido!


----------



## Helminto G.

los buenos aportes como este se mentienen a flote porlo bueno y utilitario de su diseño, el amplificador clase "D" de ejtagle es un claro ejemplo...


----------



## 0002

Impresionante aporte, sobre todo completo , motiva ver este tipo de aportes. Se convierte en el primer proyecto de vacaciones . 

Saludos.


----------



## juanfilas

¡Excelente aporte! si bien ya cuando crearon el post iba a felicitarlos, decidí esperar para ver el proyecto terminado, simplemente he quedado así  

¡Felicitaciones y gracias por compartirlo!


----------



## cantoni11

Muy buen aporte Ratmayor,luego hire por este gran aporte ahora estoy en el protector de Ezavalla ,y quisiera adaptar el circuito de led destellante cuando se acciona el protector y luego fija cuando se activa el rele ,me podrias ayudar ,estuve viendo el esquema ya lo arme pero titila solamente y no se como conectar el didodo de salida al rele ,no se ocurre nada,medi a la salida del diodo y tengo una tension baja oscilante no se como hacer que funcione con el rele para que,una vez activado quede fijo el led,saludos y gracias por la paciencia a vos y Ezavalla ,(creo ya lo harté ,jeje)


----------



## escamargoj

Excelente trabajo amigos Ratmayor y Bushell, es un protector super completo y mas para todas las clases de amplificadores se puede utilizar, con el permiso de ustedes voy a ver como hago para construirlo y les mostrare como me quedo, les felicito es un gran trabajo que hicieron con esto yo tambien aprendere un poco graciasss


----------



## BUSHELL

Dale, publica tus experiencias y comentarios. Seguro contarás con ayuda, si tienes tropiezos.

Te recomiendo que ANTES de montar los componentes, sobre todo los transistores, verifica que tengan las patitas como debe ser....es que están viniendo truchos...falsificados o por lo menos con las patitas trocadas. Ah..y cuando hagas el pcb, míralo a trasluz..para descubrir que no hayan quedados hilitos de cobre haciendo contactos indebidos..

Saludos


----------



## Ratmayor

cantoni11 dijo:


> quisiera adaptar el circuito de led destellante cuando se acciona el protector y luego fija cuando se activa el rele ,me podrias ayudar ,estuve viendo el esquema ya lo arme pero titila solamente y no se como conectar el didodo de salida al rele ,no se ocurre nada,medi a la salida del diodo y tengo una tension baja oscilante no se como hacer que funcione con el rele para que,una vez activado quede fijo el led


Tanto el circuito destellante, como el de los 2 leds, van conectados al colector del transistor que maneja el relé. Con el protector del profe creo que no andará bien, porque el transistor es polarizado lo suficiente para que el relé active, mas no tanto como para manejar otras cosas como el indicador, el más ideal sería el de los 2 leds...



cantoni11 dijo:


> saludos y gracias por la paciencia a vos y Ezavalla ,(creo ya lo harté ,jeje)


Naaah Ezavalla tiene mucha paciencia, aunque yo no abusaría 



BUSHELL dijo:


> Te recomiendo que ANTES de montar los componentes, sobre todo los transistores, verifica que tengan las patitas como debe ser....es que están viniendo truchos...falsificados o por lo menos con las patitas trocadas. Ah..y cuando hagas el pcb, míralo a trasluz..para descubrir que no hayan quedados hilitos de cobre haciendo contactos indebidos..


Cabe destacar que el PCB que presentó bushell es para transistores de base central (E-B-C) y el que presenté yo es para transistores de base lateral (E-C-B), mucho cuidado con eso. Saludos...


----------



## rash

Felicitaciones chicos, por el proyecto.....enhorabuena....

Y gracias

Rash


----------



## zorrux

Muy buen proyecto.

¿Puedo usar  12 voltios? ¿que modificaciones  habrian que hacer,por que 24 voltios no los tengo en mi amplificador?


----------



## Ratmayor

Bien, fijate que en el circuito hay una resistencia de 100K (En el diagrama de la explicación está marcada como R2) esa debes cambiarla por una de 47K y el relé debes obviamente ponerselo de 12V  Si notas que dispara muy rápido, puedes aumentarla a 56K. Saludos...


----------



## juliangp

Hola muy bueno el circuito, yo me estoy armando un amplificador que es igual a la parte interna y externa de un stk 4048, pero con la diferencia de que uso transistores un poco mejores de los que trae para que banque mas potencia... En fin, mi duda es , para que sirve la resistencia de  0.47ohm en serie para el protector de stk? me bajaria la potencia? saludos


----------



## Ratmayor

juliangp dijo:


> para que sirve la resistencia de 0.47ohm en serie para el protector de stk? me bajaria la potencia? saludos


Esa resistencia permite al circuito medir la corriente que entrega tu amplificador y obviamente si aumenta la corriente es porque evidentemente hay un problema. La resistencia no limita la potencia, sin embargo debes usar una en relación a la potencia de tu amplificador. Claro que si tu ampli es de 500W, no usarás una resistencia de 5W, ya deberías pensar en usar una de 10W y así sucesivamente 

Por su puesto que si tienes un ampli de tal potencia y tienes manera de monitorear cada transistor de salida, el circuito trabajaría mucho más eficiente  Personalmente usé un STK4048II para un subwoofer y monitoreo los 2 pines que corresponden a los emisores del transistor que amplifica el positivo


----------



## juliangp

Muchas gracias ratmayor me sacaste terrible duda!! voy a  tratar de integrar el protector a mi amplificador o armarlo aparte, si te interesa subo el pcb del amplificador que me estoy armando con el diagrama interno del stk 4048II , pero con algunas mejoras ya que simulandolo me tira aproximadamente 230w @ 8Ω con +-70v Dc y 0.04% de thd!! saludos y muy buen aporte, lo armare cuando pueda y tenga dinero...


----------



## jork

felicitaciones por tan importante aporte, considerando que una buena etapa salida  de audio como las que estan pulicadas en esta pagina amerita un buen protector para la salida audio; dando asi un sello propio de esta  pagina, de antemano gracias por toda infomacion que dia a dia ofrecen  por este medio sin ningun interes  sino solamente el de servir a los que no poseemos tanto conocimiento de electronica.


----------



## pedro yamarte

Felicitaciones a los creadores de este proyecto es muy buen aporte para las protecciones de los amplificadores pero tengo 2 dudas, los transistores que usa el pcb de bushell me pueden servir cambiando la base y el colector de estos y colocarlos en el de ratmayor xq donde yo vivo no se consiguen los 2sc1845 y la segunda duda es, los calculos de las resistencias con * en el pcb de bushell son los mismos para el de ratmayor gracias de antemano...


----------



## tatajara

Mira para los reemplazos busca los datasheets y de ahí fíjate cual te puede servir y para los cálculos son para los dos iguales 
Saludos


----------



## Ratmayor

pedro yamarte dijo:


> los transistores que usa el pcb de bushell me pueden servir cambiando la base y el colector de estos y colocarlos en el de ratmayor xq donde yo vivo no se consiguen los 2sc1845


El PCB de Bushell es para transistores de base central, no necesitas cambiar nada.


pedro yamarte dijo:


> y la segunda duda es, los calculos de las resistencias con * en el pcb de bushell son los mismos para el de ratmayor gracias de antemano...


Así es, las marcadas con "*" son de las que se calcularán tal y como dice el post. Saludos...


----------



## pedro yamarte

Gracias al amigo ratmayor y tatajara por responder a mis dudas, resulta que arme el pcb para el amplificador clase d el monofonico, cuando le conecto sus 24v se me acciona inmediatamente el rele revice todo con cuidado para ver si habia una falla de soldadura o componentes mal colocados pero todo esta perfecto como dice el diagrama, indague cual era la causa del porque se me accionaba y me encontre que la resistencia de 220 ohmios que va conectada al colector del transistor BD135 era la que me lo accionaba la desolde y volvi a energizar la targeta y el rele se me volvio accionar pero despues de 3 segundos todo esto lo hace sin conectar la salida del amplificador y la entrada de ac, los valores de las resistencias calculadas me dieron (*) 15K (**) 3K y (***) 15K voltaje rectificado 52 y no rectificado 32 por rama, seguire revizando haber si no se me paso algo por alto...


----------



## tatajara

mmm que raro, que pcb y diagrama usaste para el clase d ? 
saludos


----------



## Ratmayor

Pedro Yamarte, puedes subir fotos del montaje para poder ayudarte mejor? Saludos...





pedro yamarte dijo:


> me encontre que la resistencia de 220 ohmios que va conectada al colector del transistor BD135 era la que me lo accionaba la desolde y volvi a energizar la targeta y el rele se me volvio accionar pero despues de 3 segundos todo esto lo hace sin conectar la salida del amplificador y la entrada de ac


Tienes razón, hay un fallo, la resistencia no debería ir al colector del transistor si no a la base 



pedro yamarte dijo:


> los valores de las resistencias calculadas me dieron (*) 15K (**) 3K y (***) 15K voltaje rectificado 52 y no rectificado 32 por rama, seguire revizando haber si no se me paso algo por alto...


El circuito puede activarse de 3 a 5 segundos, sin nada conectado, eso es normal, si no hay nada que monitorear, el relé se activará como si no pasara nada


----------



## pedro yamarte

Tatajara hice el tercero el que posteo Ratmayor, pero ya el amigo Ratmayor detecto una falla en su circuito, voy a seguir revizando y comparando pero espero que el amigo y quien mas si no su creador nos diga si hay algun otro problema y nos comunique, estoy muy interezado en este pcb ya que es el sistema de proteccion que mas se adapta al amplificador ucd hecho *por* el señor Ejetagle, y gracias estare agradecido a cualqiuer informacion subire las fotos tanto del protector como del amplificador cuando pueda...


----------



## Ratmayor

Ya lo revisé varias veces y solo tiene ese detalle, dentro de poco resubo el PCB y ademas de agregar protecciónes a otros tipos de amplificadores 

Antes de conectar el protector has las pruebas de funcionamiento del protector y nos cuentas...


----------



## tatajara

pedro yamarte dijo:


> Tatajara hice el tercero el que posteo Ratmayor, pero ya el amigo Ratmayor detecto una falla en su circuito, voy a seguir revizando y comparando pero espero que el amigo y quien mas si no su creador nos diga si hay algun otro problema y nos comunique, estoy muy interezado en este pcb ya que es el sistema de proteccion que mas se adapta al amplificador ucd hecho *por* el señor Ejetagle, y gracias estare agradecido a cualqiuer informacion subire las fotos tanto del protector como del amplificador cuando pueda...



como te dijo el en el mensaje de abajo hacelo jaja 

esta va para vos rat:
como dijiste vos, sin algo conectado no puede pasar de eso ? 3 o 4 segundos 
saludos


----------



## Ratmayor

tatajara dijo:


> como dijiste vos, sin algo conectado no puede pasar de eso ? 3 o 4 segundos
> saludos


Te explico, el protector está diseñado para detectar irregularidades, cuando lo alimentas y no conectas las lineas que se encargan de monitorear el amplificador, el protector "creerá" que todo está normal y el relé se encenderá 

P.D.: Ya corregí el PCB de la versión para Clase D, gracias al amigo Pedro Yamarte por detectar el error


----------



## gbloem1

Ratmayor dijo:


> Te explico, el protector está diseñado para detectar irregularidades, cuando lo alimentas y no conectas las lineas que se encargan de monitorear el amplificador, el protector "creerá" que todo está normal y el relé se encenderá
> 
> P.D.: Ya corregí el PCB de la versión para Clase D, gracias al amigo Pedro Yamarte por detectar el error



Buenos días, por lo menos, por aqui.
Es lo siguiente, estuve observando el esquemático y me asaltó una duda, es que puedo observar que el transistor denominado Q2 en configuracion D'Arlington tiene su base conectada a "tierra" Potencial 0V al ser un NPN creo que nunca podrá excitar al paso siguiente. Es solo una duda.


----------



## Ratmayor

gbloem1 dijo:


> Buenos días, por lo menos, por aqui.
> Es lo siguiente, estuve observando el esquemático y me asaltó una duda, es que puedo observar que el transistor denominado Q2 en configuracion D'Arlington tiene su base conectada a "tierra" Potencial 0V al ser un NPN creo que nunca podrá excitar al paso siguiente. Es solo una duda.


La base del Q2 está conectada a tierra, podrías marcar en el diagrama sobre a que te refieres?


----------



## gbloem1

Ratmayor dijo:


> La base del Q2 está conectada a tierra, podrías marcar en el diagrama sobre a que te refieres?



Buenas. El emisor de Q1 esta conectado con la Base de Q2 y esta unión tiene conexion a tierra tanto en el esquematico como en el PCB. Revisa los circuitos y te daras cuenta. Lo curioso es que tambien esta en el PCB del PCBWIZZARD. Y otra acotacion, deberías haber puesto "Proteccioón sobrecarga izquierda y ...." o "Protection overload left...."
Atte. 
G. Bloem

No se cómo subir el dibujo. Disculpa.



Me refiero al archivo :Esquematico.Pdf que esta en el link de descarga junto con el PCB.rar


----------



## Ratmayor

gbloem1 dijo:


> Buenas. El emisor de Q1 esta conectado con la Base de Q2 y esta unión tiene conexion a tierra tanto en el esquematico como en el PCB. Revisa los circuitos y te daras cuenta. Lo curioso es que tambien esta en el PCB del PCBWIZZARD. Y otra acotacion, deberías haber puesto "Proteccioón sobrecarga izquierda y ...." o "Protection overload left...."


Ya, ya... en realidad esa etapa no es un darlington, aunque los transistores están conectados de una manera muy parecida se trata de 2 etapas independientes, el Q1 cuando exista tensión positiva en la salida del amplificador se satura y por ende dispara el relé, en cambio con el Q2 está conectado como un level shifter, de manera que cuando exista tensión negativa en la salida del amplificador, este se sature. Para que sea mas entendible, analiza el comportamiento de cada uno de los transistores por separado y en las condisiones en las que deberían saturarse y verás que es muy facil


----------



## gbloem1

Buenas! Visto desde ese punto de vista tienes razón. Lo que pasó fue que me confundiste, cuando hablabas de usar configuración D'Arlington con transistores separados y no en encapsulado único. El único par que me pareció tener esa configuración era precisamente ese. `Porque el par Q4 Q5 no es precisamente una configuración D'Arlington ya que sus colectores no están unidos. Por eso fue la duda. Por eso me extrañaba que dijeran que lo habían montado y que funcionara!!! vale! Seguimos en contacto y gracias por tu pronta respuesta.
Precisamente necesito algo como esto, ya que estoy tratando de reemplazar un TA7317 y andaba buscando ideas e información, pero antes de hacerlo trato de estudiar los circuitos, ya por lo general en las revistas suelen dejar pines al aire, mal conectados, etc, muchas trampas, no se si del linotipista o tal vez con la intencion de vender el kit.
Esto es un Foro, pero, errare humanum est (errar es de humanos).
Bueno, un cordial saludo.
Y gracias de nuevo.


----------



## juliangp

Una pregunta, esto va despues de la red zobel no? porque sino es asi tendria q*UE* modificar mi ampli


----------



## Fogonazo

juliangp dijo:


> Una pregunta, _*esto va despues de la red zobel no?*_ porque sino es asi tendria q*UE* modificar mi ampli



Sip.


*Reglas generales de uso del foro*

*05)* Escribe de manera correcta y legible para todos. Estás en un Foro no en un Chat.


----------



## juliangp

Hola de nuevo, tengo una duda con el circuito al simularlo en el multisim, ya he encontrado los valores correctos de R47 y C18 para el timer y creo que eso vas a a funcionar,  después simule la parte de ac y cuando abro el switch (S2A) el relé se abre no permitiendo el paso de corriente, después la protección contra DC la probé introduciendo un offset en el generador de señales del amplificador   Pero lo que pasa es que cuando pruebo la protección contra sobrecarga/ corto a la salida el relé se abre , pero después al no detectar la sobrecarga en la salida (a causa de la apertura del relé) este vuelve a cerrarse y cuando se cierra detecta y se abre, osea es como un circulo vicioso en el que veo la destrucción futura del relé y de las resistencias de emisor, no hay alguna forma de que cuando detecte un corto el relé quede abierto hasta que el amplificador se apague y se encienda nuevamente para poder solucionar el problema? sino simplemente veo al relé como un simple chispero interno... (vean que al corto lo simulo con el switch S1A, saludos espero sea un error mío.


----------



## Ratmayor

Bueno, se podría modificar el circuito de disparo para que funcione como especie de un SCR, sin embargo, si se disparó una vez el usuario debería darse cuenta de que hay un problema, a no ser que el usuario esté bien borracho y no le haga caso a que el ampli se anda disparando a cada rato 

Olvidé mensionar un detallito, noté que modificaste la resistencia del timer, yo te recomendaría que si quieres modificar el tiempo de activación, jugaras con el valor del capacitor, modificando la resistencia comprometes el transistor PNP que recolecta la información de los sensores...


----------



## juliangp

Ah listo , gracias Rat jeje con SCR queres decir que cuando hay un problema quede en el estado de desactivar el relé aunque el problema desaparesca y esto solo se arregle reiniciando el equipo? yo porque vi en los equipos comerciales que queda el famoso mensaje "PROTECT" y bueno sucede que hasta que uno no reinicia y soluciona el problema no se va jaja, voy a ver que puedo inventar para eso aunque creo que finalmente no encontraré como hacerlo 

Con respecto a lo del pnp a la resistencia de 100k esa la modifiqué porque ni bajando el cap a 0.22uf que es el minimo disponible que tengo en electrolíticos me acciona en 5 segundos sino como al minuto o directamente nada  ojalá sea un error en el multisim jeje saludos gracias por la buena onda


----------



## Ratmayor

juliangp dijo:


> Ah listo , gracias Rat jeje con SCR queres decir que cuando hay un problema quede en el estado de desactivar el relé aunque el problema desaparesca y esto solo se arregle reiniciando el equipo? yo porque vi en los equipos comerciales que queda el famoso mensaje "PROTECT" y bueno sucede que hasta que uno no reinicia y soluciona el problema no se va jaja, voy a ver que puedo inventar para eso aunque creo que finalmente no encontraré como hacerlo


 Ya me huele a que necesitarás la ayuda de San Pic... mientras yo tambien veo que se me ocurre  aunque sigo sin ver algun caso en donde alguien deje un corto circuito en la salida luego que el sistema se disparó 



juliangp dijo:


> Con respecto a lo del pnp a la resistencia de 100k esa la modifiqué porque ni bajando el cap a 0.22uf que es el minimo disponible que tengo en electrolíticos me acciona en 5 segundos sino como al minuto o directamente nada  ojalá sea un error en el multisim jeje saludos gracias por la buena onda


Sip, es un fallo de multisim, originalmente con los valores que tiene dura unos 4 segundos en arrancar el relé, prueba con LiveWire


----------



## juliangp

Jaja le tengo un miedo a san pic, la verdad que no tengo nada de experiencia, pero bueno tengo 15 años voy a estudiar como funciona a fondo  primero voy a ver que se puede hacer con transistores a ver si usando la lógica y algunos cálculos me sirve de ayuda ajaj 

La verdad que tenes razón con eso de que una vez que salta la protección hay que desenchufar todo, yo lo que decía es para que el relé no quede haciendo clac clac clac así muy rápido y corra riesgo a romperse (eso es lo que me pasaba en multisim, ahora voy a verlo en livewire), con respecto al fallo eso esperaba, que sea del multisim  

Gracias por la ayuda Rat, se que alguien de mi edad con estos conocimientos no tendría que andar indagando en estas cosas, pero bueno espero progresar algún día, saludos!


----------



## Helminto G.

Ratmayor dijo:


> aunque sigo sin ver algun caso en donde alguien deje un corto circuito en la salida luego que el sistema se disparó


de qu elos hay los hay...


----------



## Ratmayor

juliangp dijo:


> La verdad que tenes razón con eso de que una vez que salta la protección hay que desenchufar todo, yo lo que decía es para que el relé no quede haciendo clac clac clac así muy rápido y corra riesgo a romperse (eso es lo que me pasaba en multisim, ahora voy a verlo en livewire), con respecto al fallo eso esperaba, que sea del multisim


El clac clac clac no creo que se dé  cuando ocurre un evento, el capacitor del timer se descarga completo, por lo que tardaría otros 5 segundos en volver a encender, los disparos serían lentos y "seguros" suficiente para que de tiempo de correr a apagar  pero son bienvenidos los aportes...


----------



## juliangp

jajaja bueno, no tome en cuenta lo del timer, jaj, bueno la ultima vez que jodo con el tema  habria que modificar mucho el circuito para que mida la impedancia que hay a la salida y asi detectar un corto? saludos


----------



## Ratmayor

juliangp dijo:


> jajaja bueno, no tome en cuenta lo del timer, jaj, bueno la ultima vez que jodo con el tema  habria que modificar mucho el circuito para que mida la impedancia que hay a la salida y asi detectar un corto? saludos



Ya el circuito hace eso, pero si quieres más precisión, debes calcular todo el puente wheatstone que conforma el circuito protector contra sobre cargas...


----------



## tankill

Saludos a todos, disculpa Ratmayor pero estoy de acuerdo con el muchachon juliangp, quedaría magnifico el proyecto corrigiendo ese detalle en la protección contra corto circuito aunque así como esta cumple su objetivo, es muy incomodo un amplificador que entrecorte cada 5 segundos tres o cuatro beses antes que tengas que ir y apagarlo, si se apagara quedaría bien profesional, vaya nada que envidiar a los mejores amplificadores. 

O mejor aun y evitarse esa modificacion, si se pudiera independizar los indicadores para cada circuito sensor, saber cuando el disparo es por DC o por Corto-circuito con un Led para cada cuestión, que con solo mirar el panel ya sepas que pasa.. Dime que crees de esto Ratmayor y BUSHELL 

...a parte de esta cuestión me encanto el proyecto, es la primera propuesta integral que veo y perfectamente adaptable al uso que se le vaya a dar, sobre todo contra corto-circuito donde no había encontrado nada de nada, merecen una ovación ¡..Felicidades han traído una solución a un problema muy antiguo.

Ahhhh quisiera saber si la versión para la clase AB la puedo usar para un amplificador a MosFet que no es un Clase D.


----------



## Ratmayor

tankill dijo:


> Saludos a todos, disculpa Ratmayor pero estoy de acuerdo con el muchachon juliangp, quedaría magnifico el proyecto corrigiendo ese detalle en la protección contra corto circuito aunque así como esta cumple su objetivo, es muy incomodo un amplificador que entrecorte cada 5 segundos tres o cuatro beses antes que tengas que ir y apagarlo, si se apagara quedaría bien profesional, vaya nada que envidiar a los mejores amplificadores.


Bueno, si a mi mi amplificador se me está disparando a cada 5 segundos, apagaría para revisar que pasa 



tankill dijo:


> O mejor aun y evitarse esa modificacion, si se pudiera independizar los indicadores para cada circuito sensor, saber cuando el disparo es por DC o por Corto-circuito con un Led para cada cuestión, que con solo mirar el panel ya sepas que pasa.. Dime que crees de esto Ratmayor y BUSHELL


De hecho eso se puede hacer si usas los sensores para manejar un PIC, este recibiría la señal y este "sabría que hacer". En todo caso, son bienvenidas todas tus sugerencias...



tankill dijo:


> ...a parte de esta cuestión me encanto el proyecto, es la primera propuesta integral que veo y perfectamente adaptable al uso que se le vaya a dar, sobre todo contra corto-circuito donde no había encontrado nada de nada, merecen una ovación ¡..Felicidades han traído una solución a un problema muy antiguo.


Gracias, fué un trabajo que llevó casi un año para sacarlo a la luz....



tankill dijo:


> Ahhhh quisiera saber si la versión para la clase AB la puedo usar para un amplificador a MosFet que no es un Clase D.


Sube el diagrama del amplificador y ahi vemos, estoy por subir una versión para amplificadores AB de colector común, pero el trabajo me carga muy atareado. Saludos...


----------



## tankill

Ok gracias por la respuesta, muy de acuerdo contigo, era solo unas ideas que quería intercambiar, si algo me gusto del proyecto fue la simpleza de los componentes, nada de Pic ni complejidades, por eso, cuando te plantee la idea de que cada sensor tuviera un indicador nunca pensé en los Pic, sino en una alternativa a transistores bien simple que ilumine algún tipo de indicador, nada que el vago siempre se quiere acomodar aun mas jejejeje.

Tu proyecto se párese mucho a este (a lo mejor te es de alguna utilidad)

sistema que usaron los ingenieros de Pioneer y con el cual trabajo desde hace bastante tiempo (reparándolos por supuesto) pero cuando se disparan por cualquier problema hay que empezar a desarmar y son extremadamente compactos, muy incómodos... por eso mi insistencia en un sistema que me sepa identificar el problema.
Me ahorraría mucho tiempo y no solo este, tengo equipos de unos cuantos clientes (muchos sin protección) que se las traen a la hora de desarmar, verdaderos rompecabezas. No tengo casi tiempo para experimentar y probar, ustedes son muy creativos y persistentes....a lo mejor se les ocurre algo. 

El mosfet seria uno como este, bien simple:

Aunque los tengo también de esos que estas estudiando


----------



## Ratmayor

Quise poner LEDs en cada rama de los sensores, pero eso afectaba la corriente de saturación del transistor PNP que "recolecta" las informaciones de los sensores, creo que puedo hacer que cuando el circuito se dispare, se quede disparado hasta presionar un boton reset, claro esto aumentaría un poco la complejidad del circuito... 

En cuanto al circuito de protección de Pioneer es genial, mi proyecto tiene partes de ese y algunas partes de un protector de General Electric (Por lo menos, aqui se vendió con esa marca ) que tuve en mi adolescencia y soportó una buena cantidad de abusos mios 

Y respecto al amplificador que subiste, puedes usar cualquiera de los 2 protectores, ya que no tiene forma de tomar referencias directamente desde los mosfets, solo es cuestión de que mires las instrucciones...


----------



## zombiesss

Hola Ratmayor, quiero hacer uno de tus circuitos, pero no se que proyecto utilizar. Donde lo quiero conectar es en 2 amplificadores Ampeg mono, es decir configuracion estereo, con 2 amplificadores Ampeg. ¿Que configuracion iria bien teniendo en cuenta que el ampeg tiene los finales con transistores mosfets?
Gracias.


----------



## Ratmayor

Principalmente, tienes que mostrarme el diagrama del amplificador para ver cual es el más ideal....


----------



## zombiesss

Aqui te dejo el esquema del amplificador. Gracias.


----------



## Ratmayor

zombiesss dijo:


> Aqui te dejo el esquema del amplificador. Gracias.


 Aun trabajo en la protección contra sobre cargas para ese tipo de amplificadores, pronto la subo...


----------



## zombiesss

Ratmayor dijo:


> Aun trabajo en la protección contra sobre cargas para ese tipo de amplificadores, pronto la subo...



Ok, creia que valdria alguno de los que has expuesto. Me esperare a que lo tengas calculado, no tengo ninguna prisa. Gracias.


----------



## juliangp

Hola rat, como yo jodia una vez con que el circuito tiene que apagar el amplificador y dejarlo apagado hasta que se prenda de nuevo (aunque no cuestiono nada, el circuito es una genialidad!!) , eh encontrado en internet este circuito, se podria adaptar?

​


----------



## Ratmayor

juliangp dijo:


> Hola rat, como yo jodia una vez con que el circuito tiene que apagar el amplificador y dejarlo apagado hasta que se prenda de nuevo (aunque no cuestiono nada, el circuito es una genialidad!!) , eh encontrado en internet este circuito, se podria adaptar?
> 
> http://www.electronica-electronics.com/Circuitos/Llave-on-off_files/ll-on-off-6v.gif


Sube la imagen, ya que ese servidor no permite redirecciones.

Se me ocurre algo más sencillo, modificar el circuito de disparo con esto:





Así si se dispara, se mantendría apagado hasta que presiones el reset o apagues el amplificador...


----------



## juliangp

No se ve la imagen? ahora la subo, aah interesante, las Q para que son? Set iria siempre conectado a 0v y reset con un switch?


----------



## Ratmayor

juliangp dijo:


> No se ve la imagen? ahora la subo


No se veia 


juliangp dijo:


> aah interesante, las Q para que son? Set iria siempre conectado a 0v y reset con un switch?


El "Set" iría conectado al transistor de disparo (PNP) y el reset al boton, las Q son las salidas del circuito...


----------



## juliangp

Che rat, aunque esa variante pueda funcionar (y si lo hace la aplico ajja) encontre como hacer un scr con transistores, funcionaria de esta manera?


----------



## Ratmayor

juliangp dijo:


> Che rat, aunque esa variante pueda funcionar (y si lo hace la aplico ajja) encontre como hacer un scr con transistores, funcionaria de esta manera?


En teoría si, ya lo simulaste a ver como va?


----------



## juliangp

Es extraño cuando lo simulo, porque sin poner ningún tipo de voltaje al gate de la imitación de scr este conduce no dejando que la resistencia de 100k "llene" el capacitor de 470uf, probé bajando la resistencia de ese resistor, pero el "scr" actúa como un corto, no se si ser afallo en el livewire o que :/


----------



## CAMALEONPRODUCCIONES

Hola como estan, lo que no entiendo es, donde dice 24V que conecto? Lo mismo en "Display" y "AC Detect". Si armo el PCB, algo va ahi? Gracias y espero respuestas.


----------



## Ratmayor

En donde dice 24V, va una fuente de 24 Voltios, en Display vás a conectar el circuito indicador de tu preferencia mostrado en los primeros post, pero ese es opcional y en donde dice AC Detect, lo vas a conectar en el secundario del transformador de tu amplificador...


----------



## CAMALEONPRODUCCIONES

Ratmayor dijo:


> En donde dice 24V, va una fuente de 24 Voltios, en Display vás a conectar el circuito indicador de tu preferencia mostrado en los primeros post, pero ese es opcional y en donde dice AC Detect, lo vas a conectar en el secundario del transformador de tu amplificador...



Pido disculpas por escribir en mayuscula

A Perfecto Y Los 24 V Son DE continua o alterna , Y en ac detect va el voltaje del AMPLIFICADOR , EN ALTERNA . Y si es con punto medio  , ejemplo 30.0.30 . Perdona LAS Preguntas  es que estoy iniciando . GRACIAS


----------



## crazysound

Hola, una pregunta para el creador: en el caso de tener un ampli con 4 o más transistores de potencia, es suficiente con tomar señal de un solo emisor (en relación al detector de sobrecarga).

Excelente trabajo ratmayor!

Saludos...


----------



## Ratmayor

CAMALEONPRODUCCIONES dijo:


> A Perfecto Y Los 24 V Son DE continua o alterna , Y en ac detect va el voltaje del AMPLIFICADOR , EN ALTERNA . Y si es con punto medio , ejemplo 30.0.30 . Perdona LAS Preguntas es que estoy iniciando . GRACIAS


Los 24V son en corriente continua y el AC Detect lo puedes conectar en uno de los 30 de la salida del transformador del ejemplo, la idea de ese terminal es que el relé apague apenas retires la energia del amplificador... 



crazysound dijo:


> Hola, una pregunta para el creador: en el caso de tener un ampli con 4 o más transistores de potencia, es suficiente con tomar señal de un solo emisor (en relación al detector de sobrecarga).


En esos casos tienes varias opciones:

Puedes agregar varios circuitos de detección contra sobre cargas.
Puedes agregar varias resistencias que lleven la señal a la base del transistor detector de sobre cargas, pero si por ejemplo usas 4 transistores y la resistencia que vá al emisor te dió 2.2K, debes usar una de 4.7K en cada emisor para compensar.
Puedes testear un solo transistor, pero te recomendaría que si por ejemplo el calculo te dió 3.9K uses 2.7K aproximadamente para simular la corriente que no está midiendo el sensor.


----------



## crazysound

Ratmayor dijo:


> Los 24V son en corriente continua y el AC Detect lo puedes conectar en uno de los 30 de la salida del transformador del ejemplo, la idea de ese terminal es que el relé apague apenas retires la energia del amplificador...
> 
> En esos casos tienes varias opciones:
> 
> Puedes agregar varios circuitos de detección contra sobre cargas.
> Puedes agregar varias resistencias que lleven la señal a la base del transistor detector de sobre cargas, pero si por ejemplo usas 4 transistores y la resistencia que vá al emisor te dió 2.2K, debes usar una de 4.7K en cada emisor para compensar.
> Puedes testear un solo transistor, pero te recomendaría que si por ejemplo el calculo te dió 3.9K uses 2.7K aproximadamente para simular la corriente que no está midiendo el sensor.



Hola de nuevo, gracias por responder, cuando decís "4 transistores" te referís a dos por rama? (o sea, multiplicar la R que me da por la cantidad de tr's)

Saludos..


----------



## Ratmayor

Recuerda que el circuito testea los transistores positivos, si tienes un ampli de 8 transistores (4 npn y 4 pnp) debes sensar los 4 npn, me captas?


----------



## crazysound

Si si, eso está claro... Pero no se si entendiste mi pregunta?


----------



## Ratmayor

crazysound dijo:


> Si si, eso está claro... Pero no se si entendiste mi pregunta?


A eso voy  Entonces si por ejemplo tenemos 4 NPN que necesitamos "vigilar" calculamos la resistencia como si se tratara de un solo transistor, supongamos que el calculo te dió 3,9KΩ para un solo transistor, debes repartir la carga entre los 4, eso es porque con la resistencia del emisor (0.22Ω, 0.47Ω) hace que prácticamente las resistencias de 3.9KΩ del ejemplo queden en paralelo por lo que si las colocas de ese valor tendrías algo así como 0.97Ω  en cambio si colocas 4 de 15KΩ tendrás un valor cercano 3,75KΩ.


----------



## Fogonazo

Ratmayor dijo:


> A eso voy  Entonces si por ejemplo tenemos 4 NPN que necesitamos "vigilar" calculamos la resistencia como si se tratara de un solo transistor, supongamos que el calculo te dió 3,9KΩ para un solo transistor, debes repartir la carga entre los 4, eso es porque con la resistencia del emisor (0.22Ω, 0.47Ω) hace que prácticamente las resistencias de 3.9KΩ del ejemplo queden en paralelo por lo que si las colocas de ese valor tendrías algo así como *0.97Ω*  en cambio si colocas 4 de 15KΩ tendrás un valor cercano 3,75KΩ.


----------



## Ratmayor

Fogonazo dijo:


>


¿3.9K en paralelo no dan 0.97Ω? 

La otra opción es calcular todo el puente Wheatstone en base a las referencias que se necesite tomar desde 0, así tendría más precisión...


----------



## Fogonazo

Ratmayor dijo:


> ¿3.9K en paralelo no dan 0.97Ω?  . . .



Sip, pero solo si el árabe saca la cuenta


----------



## crazysound

Ratmayor, te faltó "K en los 0,97".

Con referencia a la última respuesta que me diste te entendí perfecto, pero en la primera pusiste: _Puedes agregar varias resistencias que lleven la señal a la base del transistor detector de sobre cargas, pero si por ejemplo usas "4" transistores y la resistencia que vá al emisor te dió 2.2K, debes usar una de 4.7K en cada emisor para compensar._.
En este caso no sería de 8k8 (idealmente)?

Saludos..


----------



## Ratmayor

crazysound dijo:


> Ratmayor, te faltó "K en los 0,97".


Es que estoy cansando y hambriendo así que me comí la "K" 



crazysound dijo:


> Con referencia a la última respuesta que me diste te entendí perfecto, pero en la primera pusiste: _Puedes agregar varias resistencias que lleven la señal a la base del transistor detector de sobre cargas, pero si por ejemplo usas "4" transistores y la resistencia que vá al emisor te dió 2.2K, debes usar una de 4.7K en cada emisor para compensar._.
> En este caso no sería de 8k8 (idealmente)?


Sí, en el primer ejemplo cuando dije 4 transistores quise decir 2 NPN y 2 PNP...  ahora si son 4 NPN y 4 PNP (8 Transistores) tendrías que poner una de 8.8KΩ como comentas. Saludos...


----------



## crazysound

Entendido

Gracias compañero..


----------



## netvista

Hola Rat. Antes que todo te quiero agradecer por este fantastico aporte. Te queria preguntar si para probar si funciona la detección de DC tengo que poner los diodos entre el terminal E+ y tierra. Te comento que lo voy a usar para un STK4050. Desde ya mil gracias.
Saludos!



Olvide agradecer a BUSHELL que tambien aporto un muy buen dato y una interesante alternativa. Muchas gracias a los dos!!


----------



## Ratmayor

netvista dijo:


> Hola Rat. Antes que todo te quiero agradecer por este fantastico aporte. Te queria preguntar si para probar si funciona la detección de DC tengo que poner los diodos entre el terminal E+ y tierra. Te comento que lo voy a usar para un STK4050. Desde ya mil gracias.


Los diodos van en el terminal de audio, no en el +E


----------



## netvista

Cuál es el pin DC Det?


----------



## acusticaysonidos

gracias a los dos Ratmayor y Bushell  que se rompieron los sesos con este extraordinario aporte digno de aplausos por la sencillez del proyecto efectividad y paciencia en las explicaciones a todos en el foro, felicitciones


----------



## CAMALEONPRODUCCIONES

Consulta , en la proteccion de amplificadores , la placa para clase AB que esta en medio de las tres , el diodo in4148 que esta justo debajo de las palabras proteccion integral , no esta al reves 

Hola realice este pcb , le quite un canal para hacer una placa por canal y la deteccion de ac , queria saber que les parece y si esta bien , a y le agregue los led . saludos


----------



## Ratmayor

CAMALEONPRODUCCIONES dijo:
			
		

> consulta , en la proteccion de amplificadores , la placa para clase AB que esta en medio de las tres ,  el diodo in4148 que esta justo debajo de las palabras proteccion integral , no esta al reves . saludos


Eh... Cual diodo? Por favor copia el link del post...



CAMALEONPRODUCCIONES dijo:


> Hola realice este pcb , le quite un canal para hacer una placa por canal y la deteccion de ac , queria saber que les parece y si esta bien , a y le agregue los led .  saludos


Se ve bien, al menos no ví nada raro  salvo a que las resistencias de los LEDs están altas y las pistas de la salida de potencia me parece que son algo finas...


----------



## CAMALEONPRODUCCIONES

Ratmayor dijo:


> Eh... Cual diodo? Por favor copia el link del post...
> 
> Se ve bien, al menos no ví nada raro  salvo a que las resistencias de los LEDs están altas y las pistas de la salida de potencia me parece que son algo finas...


 
Ahi lo mejore , la voy a pasar a la placa a ver que tal anda y les cuento , saludos

Algun remplazo para el 2sc1845

consulta , el circuito anda con 12v , o unicamente con 24v


----------



## Ratmayor

Puedes reemplazar el 2SC1845 por un ECG90 y ECG382. Se recomienda alimentarlo sólo con 24v


----------



## CAMALEONPRODUCCIONES

Ratmayor dijo:


> Puedes reemplazar el 2SC1845 por un ECG90 y ECG382. Se recomienda alimentarlo sólo con 24v



Dale Ratmayor , gracias .


----------



## Mastodonte Man

Como deberia calcular la potencia maxima del rele?!?! Me refiero a que si tengo un amplificador de 50w y aparte uno de 500w y quiero hacer pruebas con los 2 amplificadores, el rele debe aguantar los 500w, no? 
Como se que potencia aguatara un relé en sus contactos?

SALUDOS!!!


----------



## Ratmayor

Quieres usar un solo protector para 2 amplificadores de diferente potencia?


----------



## Mastodonte Man

No, seran monofonicos, y asi uno a cada ampli, pero, la duda es como elejir el rele de acuerdo a las potencias del ampli.

SALUDOS!!!


----------



## Cyrax

Compañero Mastodonte el relé que debes usar para potencias por debajo de 500W es uno de 10Amp, para potencias de mas de 400W hasta 800W debes usar uno de 20Amp, para potencias de mas de 700W a 1200W por canal debes usar uno de 30Amp.


----------



## Helminto G.

arriba de esas potencias debes... ¡¡pensarlo dos veces!!....

(lo siento, hace tiempo que no ago esa clase dee comentarios)


----------



## Mastodonte Man

Helminto G. dijo:


> arriba de esas potencias debes... ¡¡pensarlo dos veces!!....



Es que con Amplificadores Clase D tan fáciles de hacer, es difícil resistirse 

Bueno por ahora ya se que para algo "normal" en un Clase D basta con relés de 30A.
Otra cosa, los relés no los consigo a 24v, siempre los veo a 12v asi que hice el pcb de Ratmayor con algunas modificaciones ( en 8 minutos, new record  ):







Le acomode 2 relés de 12v en serie y aparte en la misma placa el led bi-color del panel, ahh y segun yo ya corregi el error que habia de la resistencia de 220ohm con el BD135.

Diganme, que opinan? Ven algun error? Si no para subir los archivos que faltan (componentes, antisolder)

SALUDOS!!!

PD: Esos pads que ven sin camino, son puentes que se ven en la mascara de componentes.


----------



## Ratmayor

Lindo PCB, buena modificación, pero para potencias "brutales" no recomiendo usar el protector estéreo, es mejor usar el protector mono para cada canal


----------



## Mastodonte Man

Ok, lo tendre en cuenta pero mi duda con el pcb de arriba es si es que se ven bien las modificaciones de los reles y el led del Panel?? Es decir parece que funcionara bien???

SALUDOS!!!


----------



## Ratmayor

Mastodonte Man dijo:


> Ok, lo tendre en cuenta pero mi duda con el pcb de arriba es si es que se ven bien las modificaciones de los reles y el led del Panel?? Es decir parece que funcionara bien???


 Pues no le vi nada raro  salvo a la resistencia de 220Ω, debería ir entre la Base y el Emisor del driver, ahi está entre Colector y Emisor


----------



## Mastodonte Man

OK la cambiare, pero entonces la resistencia esta mal aqui? :
Ver el archivo adjunto 75848

Esque de aqui me guié. Entonces asi debe ir, no?:

Ver el archivo adjunto 75846

SALUDOS!!!


----------



## Ratmayor

Sip, incluso post más atrás se encontró y corrijó ese error, pero solo en los PDF para planchar


----------



## Mastodonte Man

Otra cosa, en el protector mono veo que despues de la resistencia de 0.47 / 5W esta se conecta a la Base del 2sc, pero en la version estereo esta resistencia esta en el Emisor del 2sc, esto esta bien???

SALUDOS!!!


----------



## Ratmayor

La versión estéreo se hizo así para que pudiera funcionar con varios tipos de amplificadores, si ves el conexionado de las versiones notarás el porque. Así que eso está bien, nada raro


----------



## Mastodonte Man

Oooooh ya, pero si quiero hacer la version monofonica tambien para amplificadores clase AB 

Ahora no se si sea posible que pueda usar el protector estereo como uno monofonico puenteando las entradas L y R a una sola entrada y en las salidas igual, algo asi:





Se podra???

SALUDOS!!!


----------



## Ratmayor

Mastodonte Man dijo:


> Oooooh ya, pero si quiero hacer la version monofonica tambien para amplificadores clase AB


Si, si funciona sin problemas, sin embargo tendrías que hacer modificaciones minimas en el caso que puedas tener una referencia directa de los transistores finales del amplificador



Mastodonte Man dijo:


> Ahora no se si sea posible que pueda usar el protector estereo como uno monofonico puenteando las entradas L y R a una sola entrada y en las salidas igual, algo asi:
> http://sphotos-g.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-frc1/p480x480/486704_467379020004922_1718040243_n.jpg
> 
> Se podra???


 Noooooo, a no ser que tu propósito sea hacer un explosivo


----------



## Mastodonte Man

Bueno, estube haciendo el PCB de la version mono, y le agregue igual el led bi-color del panel, le cambie el BD135 por el TIP 41 (lo puse alrevez para que encajaran la Base y el Emisor) y le puse "+E" y "Amp." para poder conectar amplificadores AB. Ahora, vez algo mal en este?? Por favor avisame que opinas.






SALUDOS!!!


----------



## Ratmayor

Nada mal, pero el diodo que está en el colector del driver que vá para el LED, solo funciona para el visor parpadeante, para el visor normal, debes retirarlo  Fijate en el diagrama del primer post. Saludos...


----------



## Mastodonte Man

Es verdad, no lo habia notado, bueno ya le quite el diodo y queda asi:






Entonces solo falta hacer el PCB y probarlo haber que tal funciona, cuando lo arme subire fotos.

SALUDOS!!!


----------



## Ratmayor

Excelente, esperamos los resultados y fotos


----------



## netvista

Amigo Rat. Una consulta. ¿Si a la potencia la quiero alimentar con una fuente conmutada como las de Mariano, este protector sive igual? ¿Qué sucedería con el pin para detección de AC del trafo de alimentación?
Gracias de antemano.
Saludos!


----------



## Ratmayor

netvista dijo:


> Amigo Rat. Una consulta. ¿Si a la potencia la quiero alimentar con una fuente conmutada como las de Mariano, este protector sive igual? ¿Qué sucedería con el pin para detección de AC del trafo de alimentación?
> Gracias de antemano.
> Saludos!


Si sirve, pero tendrías que cambiar el diodo que rectifica el AC Detect por un diodo rápido y tal vez cambiar el capacitor que ayuda a filtrar, sería cosa de ponerse a "jugar"


----------



## juliangp

Ratmayor, despues de mucho tiempo, encontre como hacer que si hay un corto o algún otro problema, el amplificador quede apagado hasta sacar el corto y apretar un botoncito al que llamé reset!


----------



## Ratmayor

juliangp dijo:


> Ratmayor, despues de mucho tiempo, encontre como hacer que si hay un corto o algún otro problema, el amplificador quede apagado hasta sacar el corto y apretar un botoncito al que llamé reset!


Bien, y porque no lo compartes con todos nosotros?


----------



## juliangp

ahi lo subo es que quería esperar a hacer el pcb, subo para simularlo en livewire. Lo deje solo para probarlo con la protección anticortos, saludos!


----------



## Pablo M P

juliangp dijo:


> ahi lo subo es que quería esperar a hacer el pcb, subo para simularlo en livewire. Lo deje solo para probarlo con la protección anticortos, saludos!



Buen trabajo! a mas de un forero le servirá para implementarlo en su amplificador.

Un saludo


----------



## Ratmayor

juliangp dijo:


> ahi lo subo es que quería esperar a hacer el pcb, subo para simularlo en livewire. Lo deje solo para probarlo con la protección anticortos, saludos!


Al fin pude ver tu aporte  pues excelente implementación, felicidades  ya sería cosa de llevarlo a la practica a ver que tal anda...


----------



## juliangp

Estoy haciendo el PCB, lo que pasa es que en estas semanas estoy medio ocupado con la escuela, en cuanto pueda lo pruebo. Gracias y saludos!! 

Edit: cual es el mejor simulador para estos circuitos? el livewire es puras fallas


----------



## Pablo M P

juliangp dijo:
			
		

> Edit: cual es el mejor simulador para estos circuitos? el livewire es puras fallas



Quizás de los mejores que he probado es el NI Multisim de National Instruments pero es muy caro creo que la licencia más barata ronda los 500 euros   (aclaro una sola instalación)
Haber si hay mas opiniones 

Un saludo a toda la comunidad


----------



## juliangp

Tengo el Multisim  , pero no me es fiable en el tema que tarda como 20 segundos en cargar el capacitor de la etapa de disparo. ALguna sugerencia? ya estoy haciendo el pcb SCR, el tema es que no estoy seguro si va a funcionar.


Ahí subi una captura, todavía no implemente el "SCR" en el multisim ya que tarda muchisimo en cargar el capacitor, si es que lo carga porque recién probé y no subía el voltaje, algo extraño debe estar pasando , espero poder resolver el problema


----------



## Ratmayor

En realidad el "mejorcito" es livewire, pero hay que modificar el circuito RC de disparo o no activa nunca 

 Juliangp un detallito que veo en tu implementacion es que el boton reset solo deberia funcionar unicamente en caso de sobre cargas, en un caso de DC en la salida, reactivar el sistema con un reset seria un fail epico...  claro es mi humilde opinion  que dicen ustedes?


----------



## juliangp

Claro es un grave error, para ello tendría que haber un indicador que diga qué es lo que está pasando (si es por dc/overload) y allí sabríamos que hacer (si apretar el reset porque sacamos el corto a la salida o desarmar el ampli para arreglarlo por dc, que puede ser un tr quemado), la cosa es que el protector se torna mas complicado de construir y creo que sería mas viable un microcontrolador (que porsupuesto no se programar sino con mucho gusto lo haría) saludos!


----------



## Ratmayor

No creo que sea tan complicado, es más, creo que se puede aislar el SCR de manera que quede exclusivamente para la proteccion contra sobrecargas...


----------



## nuk

Hola.!
disculpen, una pregunta...

si bien leí dice que la resistencia de 0.47/5W se debe de poner cuando se usan amplificadores
STK, TDA o clase D y retirarla cuando es un amplificador AB transistorizado "cablear un cable 
desde el +EE de dicho amplificador hasta el punto indicado en la placa"

ahora mi pregunta es:
¿puedo dejar esa resistencia en su lugar y conectar un amplificador transistorizado como si
fuese un STK o TDA y solo cablear la salida del amplificador...?

muchas gracias de antemano por sus respuestas

PSD: excelente aporte Ratmayor.


----------



## Ratmayor

Pasa lo siguiente, como se supone que un amplificador transistorizado ya tiene las resistencias cerámicas, no hace falta colocárselas de nuevo en el protector  La resistencia en el protector se usa en los amplificadores que no tienen alguna forma de tomarle alguna referencia de la corriente que están entregando , pero repito, los amplificadores transistorizados ya tienen las resistencias, la referencia de corriente se toma directamente desde el emisor positivo del transistor final...


----------



## osnarcitoo

increíble aporte!! tengo una duda  ,,supongamos que mi amplificador de 200w este funcionando al 100% de volumen luego ocurre un corto en la salida sera lo suficientemente rápido para protegerlo sin sufrir algún daño en los transistores?


----------



## Ratmayor

osnarcitoo dijo:


> increíble aporte!! tengo una duda  ,,supongamos que mi amplificador de 200w este funcionando al 100% de volumen luego ocurre un corto en la salida sera lo suficientemente rápido para protegerlo sin sufrir algún daño en los transistores?


Si calculas bien el puente wheatstone que conforma el detector de sobrecargas, no habrá problemas


----------



## juliangp

Rat, no tiene que ver en "la parte del recorrido de la onda" que este el audio para ver si los transistores se estropean o no? pregunto asi a lo gringo a ver si se entiende


----------



## Ratmayor

juliangp dijo:


> Rat, no tiene que ver en "la parte del recorrido de la onda" que este el audio para ver si los transistores se estropean o no? pregunto asi a lo gringo a ver si se entiende


Sí y no, todo depende de la cantidad de corriente esté recorriendo los transistores, si se están amplificando 20Khz, pero el consumo es excesivo, el sistema igual se disparará...


----------



## nuk

Hola Ratmayor.! 

 estoy planeando usar un PIC para controlar el protector.
pero en una simulación breve que hice del circuito cuando cortocircuito el load 
(donde debe ir el parlante) la protección oscila abriendo y cerrando rápidamente 
el relé hasta quedar en off 

mi pregunta es.
¿ esto pasa en realidad ?... estoy bien en el circuito..?_(hubo alguna modificación?)_ o es
solo cuestión de simulación...

espero no no molestar con la pregunta, gracias y saludos !

PSD: dejo adjunto la simulación en ISIS.


----------



## Ratmayor

nuk dijo:


> estoy planeando usar un PIC para controlar el protector.
> pero en una simulación breve que hice del circuito cuando cortocircuito el load
> (donde debe ir el parlante) la protección oscila abriendo y cerrando rápidamente
> el relé hasta quedar en off
> 
> mi pregunta es.
> ¿ esto pasa en realidad ?... estoy bien en el circuito..?_(hubo alguna modificación?)_ o es
> solo cuestión de simulación...
> 
> espero no no molestar con la pregunta, gracias y saludos !
> 
> PSD: dejo adjunto la simulación en ISIS.


Primero que nada, no tengo ISIS para ver la simulación 

La protección contra sobre cargas jamás oscila, bueno, tendría que ver el diagrama que hiciste, pero repito, no tengo ISIS 

Debes recordar que cada sensor trabaja con un coheficiente negativo, es decir, están normalmente en un estado 1, si ocurre algo cae a 0 y tomando en cuenta esto, debes programar el comportamiento del PIC. Yo te recomendaría usar la forma que sugirió juliangp, usar un botón reset para reactivar el sistema y tal vez un par de LEDs que indiquen que está pasando


----------



## nuk

Ratmayor dijo:


> Primero que nada, no tengo ISIS para ver la simulación
> 
> La protección contra sobre cargas jamás oscila, bueno, tendría que ver el diagrama que hiciste, pero repito, no tengo ISIS



dejo adjunto el circuito del ISIS en pdf 

un detalle: al oscilar, es decir de '1' oscila 0,1,0,1.... hasta quedar en '0'... 
con respecto al circuito es el que detallas en la primera pagina. 




Ratmayor dijo:


> Debes recordar que cada sensor trabaja con un coheficiente negativo, es decir, están normalmente en un estado 1, si ocurre algo cae a 0 y tomando en cuenta esto, debes programar el comportamiento del PIC. Yo te recomendaría usar la forma que sugirió juliangp, usar un botón reset para reactivar el sistema y tal vez un par de LEDs que indiquen que está pasando



tendré en cuenta estos detalles  
lo que te puedo contar es que con PIC16F628A e agregado un control de temperatura
con el comparador y el PWM lastima que solo cuente con uno  

una vista previa de como es esa parte aun que el hadware no esta del todo bien
ya que después del 80% del duty cicle (12.03V) tiende a bajar el voltaje en el Fan 
cosa que en el simulador no pasa 


saludos y mil gracias !


----------



## Ratmayor

tu circuito tiene un detalle, recuerda que en el primer post mencione que si usaban un pic, no usaran la etapa de disparo, es un total sabotaje  te recomiendo que manejes el rele directamente, el delay lo puedes hacer con el pic tambien...


----------



## nuk

si en eso no hay problema
solo quise simular el circuito tal como esta y note esa oscilación que te mencione
pero como decís... solo tengo que tomar los valores que entrega cada detector
e incluso la oscilación la puedo evitar ya que el PIC me lo permite ;D

por otra parte el detector de DC esta bien solo me preocupaba el detector de overload

_a lo que estoy concluyendo es que el simulador es el del problema_

sobre el control del rele y el delay no creo que sea un gran problema
incluso es mas sencillo con el micro (se puede llegar a personalizar)

en lo que si estoy estancado es en el control de temperatura 
primero:
estoy obligado que por cada protección lleve un PIC (por el asunto del PWM)
segundo:
de vi usar Mosfet en ves de BJT en el circuito de arriba 
por eso el problema del voltaje arriba de 80% del duty en fin

por ahora armare todo experimentalmente y dejare la simulaciones
haber que corrijo en el camino así que muchas gracias por responder

saludos !


----------



## Ratmayor

nuk dijo:


> en lo que si estoy estancado es en el control de temperatura
> primero:
> estoy obligado que por cada protección lleve un PIC (por el asunto del PWM)
> segundo:
> de vi usar Mosfet en ves de BJT en el circuito de arriba
> por eso el problema del voltaje arriba de 80% del duty en fin


 Como estás sensando la temperatura? Se me ocurren un par de ideas algo "cavernarias"


----------



## nuk

el PIC16F628A tiene comparadores y una gama de resistencias de Vref multiplexadas
asi que ago algo asi



así que con una NTC de 10k y un voltaje de 5V obtengo el dato comparado en el VRCON
este artilugio lo e probado con resultados favorables aun que me estoy 
inclinando aun menterle el tiempo de bajada
es decir: si se alcanzo casi el máximo de la temperatura decender solo si esta 2 o 3 veces
debajo de ese valor, asegurando así una ventilación optima

y si se sobrepasa la temperatura o valor máximo (y ocurre un apago y regresa la linda luz )
el micro desconecta los parlantes y lleva al máximo la ventilación hasta lograr el enfriamiento

esto ultimo lo e probado pero solo con un led indicador 

bueno como te dije me va tocar armar todo y dejar de simular un poco 
PSD: y por que no lo armaste antes ? es que se me acabo el estaño y no quiero ir tan lejos 
solo por estaño  (así que ahora tengo mas cosas que comprar ! )


----------



## Ratmayor

Sería más sencillo controlar el FAN con varios estados y no variarlo de forma tan lineal con el PIC. O algo así entendí  Una preguntonta, que lenguaje estás usando para programar el PIC? Estoy oxidado con ASM, con C si me defiendo  Se me ocurren un par de ideas...


----------



## osnarcitoo

Ratmayor dijo:


> Si calculas bien el puente wheatstone que conforma el detector de sobrecargas, no habrá problemas


 Gracias ya lo estoy montando  por cierto un amigo me paso este esquema que adjunto es una protección contra dc o cotocircuitos  si alguien me ayuda


----------



## Fogonazo

osnarcitoo dijo:


> Gracias ya lo estoy montando  por cierto un amigo me paso este esquema que adjunto es una protección contra dc o cotocircuitos  *si alguien me ayuda*
> 
> http://sombox.com.br/wp-content/uploads/2011/08/img-esquema-01.jpg



Ese esquema *Solo* protege los parlantes contra tensiones de CC, *NO* por cortocircuitos.

Si alguien te ayuda ¿ Con que ?


----------



## osnarcitoo

Fogonazo dijo:


> Ese esquema *Solo* protege los parlantes contra tensiones de CC, *NO* por cortocircuitos.
> 
> Si alguien te ayuda ¿ Con que ?



Ya me parecía que solo protegía contra CC  y ayuda con la identificación nada mas


----------



## Fogonazo

osnarcitoo dijo:


> Ya me parecía que solo protegía contra CC  y ayuda con la identificación nada mas



Aquí tienes el proyecto completo:


*Protección parlantes*


----------



## osnarcitoo

He aquí el circuito impreso hecho a pulso con pintura sintética y un cuchillo,, no me quejo de los resultados


----------



## Ratmayor

osnarcitoo dijo:


> He aquí el circuito impreso hecho a pulso con pintura sintética y un cuchillo,, no me quejo de los resultados
> 
> Ver el archivo adjunto 96362 Ver el archivo adjunto 96363 Ver el archivo adjunto 96364 Ver el archivo adjunto 96365 Ver el archivo adjunto 96366


Pues no está nada mal, pero tengo una inquietud... hiciste la placa en espejo, verdad?


----------



## osnarcitoo

Ratmayor dijo:


> Pues no está nada mal, pero tengo una inquietud... hiciste la placa en espejo, verdad?


Asi mismo  también le añadí la modificación de BUSHELL para los obtener 24v directamente de la fuente,, pondré a prueba esta gran protección de una manera perversa


----------



## Ratmayor

osnarcitoo dijo:


> Asi mismo  también le añadí la modificación de BUSHELL para los obtener 24v directamente de la fuente,, pondré a prueba esta gran protección de una manera perversa


Muy bien, te recomiendo que a la hora de ensamblar, comiences por la etapa de disparo y vayas probando etapa por etapa a medida que lo vayas ensamblando


----------



## Ratmayor

*NOTA IMPORTANTE:* Si instalan el detector de AC y no conectan el AC, el protector no arranca por más que supliquen 

Aquí les dejo otro aporte, es una versión para amplificadores clase D verdaderamente obscenos 

​
Hay varios cambios interesantes en esta versión:

El uso de transistores de base central.
Omitir el detector de AC y agregar una resistencia que descargue el capacitor de disparo.
Un Optoacoplador para manejar el pin SD del IR2110 que se activa antes que el relé, esto evita el "POP" y tiene el amplificador "preparado" al momento de activar el relé.


----------



## nuk

Bueno Hola a todos !
_luego de estar fuera un par de semanas por fin pude darme tiempo de entrar al foro _



Ratmayor dijo:


> Sería más sencillo controlar el FAN con varios estados y no variarlo de forma tan lineal con el PIC. O algo así entendí


Hola Ratmayor acabo de terminar algunas pruebas mas con el control de temperatura
con respecto a la forma de variar la temperatura, también vi ese detalle ya que el Vref interno
solo tiene un máximo de 16 bits por el MUX de 16:1 a diferencia de los 256 del PWM así que como te imaginaras
si o si tube que recortarlo, los voltajes quedaron en :
- /3.3V / 5.7V / 7.8V / 9.2V / 10.8V / 11.4V / 12.5V 
maso-menos así... ya saben como es la electrónica  (_un puntito mas un puntito menos_)

esto es en el ISIS:




aquí una pequeña ilustración de hace unas semanas atrás.






una ilustración de que es cada led

​
como puedes apreciar no hay ese ruidito tan conocido en los ventiladores al trabajar con PWM
a pesar de trabajar con 245Hz esto se debe a que estoy usando filtros RC esto también me
permite trabajar con los 4Mhz internos del PIC y poder usar esos pines 




Ratmayor dijo:


> Una preguntonta, que lenguaje estás usando para programar el PIC? Estoy oxidado con ASM, con C si me defiendo  Se me ocurren un par de ideas...



yo estoy al revés  me defiendo en ASM y no le voy muy bien que digamos en µC

ahora lo que te puedo adelantar es que ya termine de programar el DC + la temperatura
de un solo canal (_ lo que estoy pensando es usar un solo PIC para controlar dos 
sistemas de protección (estéreo) ( y como solo tengo una salida PWM para controlar DC
y 4 comparadores internos )_ usar solo 2 comparadores uno para cada canal y el que 
marque mayor temperatura sera el valor o voltaje a salir por el PWM sin depender uno
del otro protegiendo así al que a pasado el Máximo y permitido bajar la temperatura
del otro que posiblemente este en mínimo, medio o máximo de lo permitido.
ya te iré contando como va quedando esa parte.

y en lo que concierne a los indicadores_ (muy importante por ciento )_
ya que pienso utilizar indicador de señal y clip _(así que debe quedar como cualquier
amplificador profesional con cuatro indicadores: Power ON, Protección, Señal y Clip ) _
eh programado para que un solo LED (Led de protección) indique cada protección 
correspondiente:

Temperatura - Led Indicador  /Parpadeo simultaneo: 50ms ON 50ms OFF / Aprox.
detector de DC - el mismo Led Indicador  /Parpadeo pausado: 1s ON 0.8s OFF/ Aprox.

y si en su momento se activasen los dos uno después del otro no activara el Relé
a menos que ninguno de los dos estén libres (programación en serie)

este seria el circuito de clip y señal que estoy pensando usar:



pero de lo que si no estoy muy seguro es de las tantas cosas que hay en la salida
no afectara la calidad del sonido  como por ejemplo es el clip y señal,
protección de DC, overload.. etc. como suele pasar con los vumetros
espero que no...

hasta aquí esta todo muy bien  y anda perfecto !

ahora en lo que si estoy teniendo problemas es en el Overload 
_y me estoy preguntando si existirá alguna otra forma de detectarlo _

como te mencione anteriormente el circuito de overload en el ISIS oscila
una imagen:


esa oscilación la e querido quitar programando en el micro los contadores externos (TMR0-1)
si éxito alguno
imagen:


pero al cambiar de lugar el Relay si queda bien
imagen:


ahora e armado esta etapa en un protoboard y le aplique 12 AC entre el +EE y Ampout
y a la R de 0.47Ω le salio humo blanco   posiblemente lo halla armado mal
ya te iré contando como voy con esta parte.

en lo que si tengo una duda es en la red zobel donde colocarlo antes de todo el circuito de protección
rojo o después osea al final junto al parlante azul

aquí una imagen:


y la otra duda es si habra alguna otra forma de sensar el overload 

gracias de antemano

saludos!


----------



## Ratmayor

Excelente trabajo nuk!



			
				nuk dijo:
			
		

> pero de lo que si no estoy muy seguro es de las tantas cosas que hay en la salida
> no afectara la calidad del sonido  como por ejemplo es el clip y señal,
> protección de DC, overload.. etc. como suele pasar con los vumetros
> espero que no...


El protector no altera el sonido, de hecho he usado ese protector en amplificadores con muchos finales testeando varios emisores y no pasa nada 



			
				nuk dijo:
			
		

> como te mencione anteriormente el circuito de overload en el ISIS oscila


Siempre he sabido que los simuladores hacen cosas raras  el único simulador en el que he visto el protector funcionando bien es Livewire 


			
				nuk dijo:
			
		

> ahora e armado esta etapa en un protoboard y le aplique 12 AC entre el +EE y Ampout
> y a la R de 0.47Ω le salio humo blanco   posiblemente lo halla armado mal
> ya te iré contando como voy con esta parte.


Ahí si me dejaste sin palabras  a no ser que hayas metido tensión, el relé no se disparó y la R se incendió 


			
				nuk dijo:
			
		

> en lo que si tengo una duda es en la red zobel donde colocarlo antes de todo el circuito de protección
> rojo o después osea al final junto al parlante azul


El protector siempre va antes de la red zobel, eso es para evitar que algo "sabotee" la medición


			
				nuk dijo:
			
		

> y la otra duda es si habra alguna otra forma de sensar el overload


Si hay, colocando un comparador antes y despues de la R Shunt, pero podría ser peligroso para el comparador, la forma más facil es usando un transistor...


----------



## nuk

Ratmayor dijo:


> Ahí si me dejaste sin palabras  a no ser que hayas metido tensión, el relé no se disparó y la R se incendió



creo que debió ser eso... 
el bus del oberload lo puse en el pin programado para el DC 
y cuando conecto el AC entre +EE y Amplout el relé suena.... espera .... y vuelve a sonar
y es ahí cuando comienzo haber un imperceptible humo blanco 
como te dije mejor lo armo todo eso en un protoboad aparte y reviso todo bien
ahí si no se en donde va el Relé
osa si va en serie con el parlante cerrando el puente 
o va en la punta extrema del puente en la unión antes de todo en +EE

saludos !


----------



## pedro yamarte

Hola a todos y un cordial saludos alos padres de este proyecto, ratmayor y bushell despues de un tiempo retome este proyecto lo habia dejado abandonado, por cuestion de tiempo y fustracion despues de haber hecho la placa version monofonica del amigo ratmayor no me trabajo de una, le comente a ratmayor sobre la resistencia de 220 ohmios que estaba conectada al colector del drive del rele y ya el la corrigio va es en la base del driver pero tengo una pregunta RATMAYOR esa resistencia no es de 2,2k como la version estereo de bushell es de ese valor y la resistencia que va en la base del transistor detector de AC que es de 120ohmios y en el diagrama estereo de bushell es de 2.2k solo haciendo estos cambios fue que trabajo  el protector, hice todas las pruebas y me trabajo bien pero con un detalle, cuando puse la resistencia a corto en la salida del protector y la deje fija el rele disparo pero al cabo de un segundo volvio a energizar y asi sucesivamente es decir no tarda los 9 segundos de espera que tarda en arrancar el protector es esto normal, nota (no concegui los transistores 2sa992 y en su defecto coloque los A1266 solo de prueba) gracias de antemano...


----------



## Ratmayor

pedro yamarte dijo:


> Hola a todos y un cordial saludos alos padres de este proyecto, ratmayor y bushell despues de un tiempo retome este proyecto lo habia dejado abandonado, por cuestion de tiempo y fustracion despues de haber hecho la placa version monofonica del amigo ratmayor no me trabajo de una, le comente a ratmayor sobre la resistencia de 220 ohmios que estaba conectada al colector del drive del rele y ya el la corrigio va es en la base del driver pero tengo una pregunta RATMAYOR esa resistencia no es de 2,2k como la version estereo de bushell es de ese valor y la resistencia que va en la base del transistor detector de AC que es de 120ohmios y en el diagrama estereo de bushell es de 2.2k solo haciendo estos cambios fue que trabajo  el protector, hice todas las pruebas y me trabajo bien pero con un detalle, cuando puse la resistencia a corto en la salida del protector y la deje fija el rele disparo pero al cabo de un segundo volvio a energizar y asi sucesivamente es decir no tarda los 9 segundos de espera que tarda en arrancar el protector es esto normal, nota (no concegui los transistores 2sa992 y en su defecto coloque los A1266 solo de prueba) gracias de antemano...


Que tal paisano, me alegra que al final te funcionara, con respecto a la resistencia de polarización de 120Ω que bushell uso de 2.2K, se debe a que Bushell usó transistores diferentes, un transistor no tiene la misma ganancia que otros, por lo que tendrías que jugar con el valor de esa resistencia.

En cuanto al disparo de la protección contra sobre cargas, el relé vuelve a activarse porque se supone que si se disparó, alguien debe correr a revisar que pasó  Sin embargo, juliangp sugirió una buena idea para mantener el protector activado hasta que se presione el boton de "Reset" que está _por aquí_. Bien si quieres que tarde más en reactivarse luego de haber ocurrido algún hecho, colocas una resistencia en paralelo de entre 100K a 470K en el capacitor de retardo, eso ayudará al transistor que se encarga de "recoger" todas las señales de los sensores a descargar el mensionado capacitor más rápido  y ayuda a que tarde más reactivando el relé


----------



## pedro yamarte

Buenas a todos los miembros del foro,comento que estuve haciendo pruebas con la placa terminada y pasa lo siguiente, energizo mi placa 7 segundos despues activa el rele, hago todas las pruebas y perfecto funcionan todas las protecciones pero despues de cierto tiempo dispara el rele reviso el porque y me consigo el diodo de deteccion de AC en corto cambie el filtro de 63v  10uf a 100v 10uf  volvi a energizar perfecto al cabo de 5 minutos la misma falla diodo en corto reviso el transistor esta bien la resistencia marcada con *** bien es de 18k voltaje AC de 38v volvi a cambiar diodo y filtro, arranco bien despues quede viendo estrellita exploto el filtro, reviso diodo en corto, ahora mi pregunta amigo RAT ese diodo no debe ponerse en corto no veo la razon, si estuviese el filtro al reves quizas y si despues de la resistencia de 18k hubiese un corto que no lo hay, tampoco deberia danarse el diodo creo yo, corrigeme si me equivoco


----------



## Ratmayor

La verdad es que es muy extraño, nunca me ha pasado... Podrías subir las fotos del circuito a ver que sucede? Lo que se me ocurre es que el capacitor esté al revés o en corto


----------



## el-rey-julien

porque no pruebas con un diodo rápido ?
que tipo de fuente estas usando?
si estas usando una conmutada ,el diodo se quema por la frecuencias altas

PD:
como es que no vi este hilo antes ???
muy bueno lo tullo don rat¡¡¡


----------



## nuk

Hola Al Foro. ! 
acabo de terminar de programar el protector con un solo PIC16F628A
protección por temperatura y DC en modo estéreo de manera independiente.

lamentablemente aun no e podido programar el overload por ese problema que mencione antes 
y ahora me surgió algunas dudas sobre protección ..???

el primero es sobre el detector AC, no tengo muy claro el funcionamiento...
si se supone que cuando apago el equipo los relés se desactivan y no necesitaría apagarlos 
por detección o de que manera tengo que emplear el detector de AC... 
o lo estoy empleando mal...

el otro punto es sobre el overload no me queda muy claro como funciona.
*a mi entender es así: *_enciendo el equipo, realizo un corto en los parlantes, se detecta 
y desconecta los parlantes, retiro el corto circuito en los parlantes, y regresa el sonido sin
haber perjudicado el equipo._

*o estoy mal y es así: *_enciendo el equipo, realizo un cortocircuito en los parlantes, se detecta
y desconecta los parlantes (posiblemente apague el equipo),apago y enciendo el equipo
(reiniciar el equipo para poder usarlo nuevamente), y regresa el audio, si es que se retiro el cortocircuito._

PSD: la señal en el colector del transistor del overload es: cuando no hay corto 5V cuando y cuando
corto circuito un tren de pulsos... esto es así...??? o debería ser 0V cuando se cortocircuita..?

alguien me podrá dar una 'manita'  con esto, desde ya mucha gracias cualquier aclaración.


----------



## el-rey-julien

pshhh y te sobra un solo pic ,tenes para agregarle mas funciones todavía,
buen trabajo ¡¡


----------



## Ratmayor

nuk dijo:


> y ahora me surgió algunas dudas sobre protección ..???
> 
> el primero es sobre el detector AC, no tengo muy claro el funcionamiento...
> si se supone que cuando apago el equipo los relés se desactivan y no necesitaría apagarlos
> por detección o de que manera tengo que emplear el detector de AC...
> o lo estoy empleando mal...


 Con un PIC lo emplearía de otra manera, talvez usaría un optoacoplador para evitar daños, pero entre tanto nos las ingeniamos, te explico como funciona el detector de AC. Como notarás en la base está un diodo con un filtrado muy pobre, como también habrás notado, el transistor está permanentemente encendido gracias a la resistencia de 2.2KΩ que tiene entre el colector y la base, bien, el trabajo de la fuente pobremente filtrada es evitar que el transistor se polarice, cuando apagas el ampli, el transistor se polariza y manda la señal de disparo al bus  facil, no?


nuk dijo:


> el otro punto es sobre el overload no me queda muy claro como funciona.
> *a mi entender es así: *_enciendo el equipo, realizo un corto en los parlantes, se detecta
> y desconecta los parlantes, retiro el corto circuito en los parlantes, y regresa el sonido sin
> haber perjudicado el equipo._
> 
> *o estoy mal y es así: *_enciendo el equipo, realizo un cortocircuito en los parlantes, se detecta
> y desconecta los parlantes (posiblemente apague el equipo),apago y enciendo el equipo
> (reiniciar el equipo para poder usarlo nuevamente), y regresa el audio, si es que se retiro el cortocircuito._


 Con un PIC yo lo manejaría como lo está haciendo juliangp, cuando exista un corto, dispare y se quede disparado hasta presionar un boton de reset o bien, apagando y encendiendo el ampli, sería la forma más segura... 


nuk dijo:


> PSD: la señal en el colector del transistor del overload es: cuando no hay corto 5V cuando y cuando
> corto circuito un tren de pulsos... esto es así...??? o debería ser 0V cuando se cortocircuita..?


5V cuando no pasa nada, menos de eso, pasa algo feo  Te explico, en la base del transistor está un puente Wheatstone, y lo que hace es que cuando la carga baja a un limite peligroso para los transistores de salida, el transistor de detección de sobrecargas se polariza y la tensión de polarización del colector cae


----------



## pedro yamarte

Ratmayor dijo:


> La verdad es que es muy extraño, nunca me ha pasado... Podrías subir las fotos del circuito a ver que sucede? Lo que se me ocurre es que el capacitor esté al revés o en corto


Amigo rat ya lo revice esta tal cual como dice el diagrama pero 
te doy un detalle, influye el hecho de que este alimentando el circuito protector de una fuente diferente a la que esta sensando, osea el AC DET lo estoy tomando de un transformador que me da  38 ac y  la alimentacion del circuito protector de otro transformador que da 18v ac rectificado obtengo 24v dc, en lo que aparte tiempo sigo con el proyecto y te subo las fotos gracias....



el-rey-julien dijo:


> porque no pruebas con un diodo rápido ?
> que tipo de fuente estas usando?
> si estas usando una conmutada ,el diodo se quema por la frecuencias altas
> 
> PD:
> como es que no vi este hilo antes ???
> muy bueno lo tullo don rat¡¡¡



Saludos amigo rey-julien la fuente que estoy usando es analogica osea transformadores de chapa y creo que con el diodo 1n4148 es lo suficientemente rapido como para rectificar el AC DET de todas maneras voy a seguir revizando gracias...


----------



## juliangp

Como que ya tenía el pcb finalizado hace tiempo, pero hace poco le hice unos retoques y ahora lo subo. Todavía no lo probé ya que me tiene que llegar la fibra para hacer los pcbs, en cuanto puedo lo hago y compruebo si funca

P.D: el maldito diodo que se pone en corto, no sera a causa de que los capacitores se ponen en corto al haber tanto rizado y por ende muere el diodo?


----------



## nuk

Hola..! 



el-rey-julien dijo:


> pshhh y te sobra un solo pic ,tenes para agregarle mas funciones todavía,
> buen trabajo ¡¡


gracias ! Don julien 



Ratmayor dijo:


> Con un PIC lo emplearía de otra manera, tal vez usaría un optoacoplador para evitar daños, pero entre tanto nos las ingeniamos, te explico como funciona el detector de AC. Como notarás en la base está un diodo con un filtrado muy pobre, como también habrás notado, el transistor está permanentemente encendido gracias a la resistencia de 2.2KΩ que tiene entre el colector y la base, bien, el trabajo de la fuente pobremente filtrada es evitar que el transistor se polarice, cuando apagas el ampli, el transistor se polariza y manda la señal de disparo al bus  fácil, no?


 creo que me esplique un poquitin mal :
me refería mas al uso que al funcionamiento, ...no le veía sentido desconectar el AC
si de todas formas al apagar el equipo el micro se queda sin alimentación y se apagaran
las protecciones

pero lineas mas abajo se torna importante en el sistema de protección.



> Con un PIC yo lo manejaría como lo está haciendo juliangp, cuando exista un corto, dispare y se quede disparado hasta presionar un botón de reset o bien, *apagando y encendiendo el ampli*, sería la forma más segura...


yo también estaba pensando que esa es la forma, no solo segura sino también simple en el programa
ya que el PIC se queda en un loop y apagas todo ventilación y salida, en el panel frontal
indicar con un parpadeo lento en el led de power on y en los led de protección indicar que 
lado R o L existe o existió el corto circuito

aquí se torna importante el uso del detector de AC, incluso el sistema protección debería ir conectado
directamente a 220V (_claro que a través de una fuente_) y no a través del switch de encendido del equipo
de esta manera si hay un corto-circuito en la salida del amplificador se desconecta la alimentación 
a todo el amplificador acá se incluiría algunas protecciones mas... me tocara pensar...
y se le agregaría un soft-start que se pueda controlar desde el PIC

pero el inconveniente aquí es adicionar una fuente (transformador) para este sistema de protección
y se me ocurría utilizar dos fuentes RC mas un zener o transistor para alimentar el protector
sin usar un transformador mas.

esto es viable...??? o lo tengo que descartar... ya que creo que lo que mas 
consume en el sistema son los Reles es por eso que pienso usar 2 o talvez 3 fuentes
de RC que opinan...




> 5V cuando no pasa nada, menos de eso, pasa algo feo  Te explico, en la base del transistor está un puente Wheatstone, y lo que hace es que cuando la carga baja a un limite peligroso para los transistores de salida, el transistor de detección de sobrecargas se polariza y la tensión de polarización del colector cae


ya me preocupe, si ese transistor llegase a cruzarse cuantos voltios estaría llegando al PIC...??
seria bueno aislar esta entrada con un opto-acoplador...??? así como la de AC...??

saludos ! ... y mil gracias


----------



## Ratmayor

nuk dijo:


> creo que me esplique un poquitin mal :
> me refería mas al uso que al funcionamiento, ...no le veía sentido desconectar el AC
> si de todas formas al apagar el equipo el micro se queda sin alimentación y se apagaran
> las protecciones


Sí, pero evitamos un posible delay y se escape un pop por los parlantes  además sería excelente si lo usas con el control total del amplificador como recomienda Don Lemur...



nuk dijo:


> yo también estaba pensando que esa es la forma, no solo segura sino también simple en el programa
> ya que el PIC se queda en un loop y apagas todo ventilación y salida, en el panel frontal
> indicar con un parpadeo lento en el led de power on y en los led de protección indicar que
> lado R o L existe o existió el corto circuito





nuk dijo:


> aquí se torna importante el uso del detector de AC, incluso el sistema protección debería ir conectado
> directamente a 220V (_claro que a través de una fuente_) y no a través del switch de encendido del equipo
> de esta manera si hay un corto-circuito en la salida del amplificador se desconecta la alimentación
> a todo el amplificador acá se incluiría algunas protecciones mas... me tocara pensar...
> y se le agregaría un soft-start que se pueda controlar desde el PIC


Se me ocurren algunas ideas, cuando tenga una oportunidad te doy un diagrama de flujo 


nuk dijo:


> pero el inconveniente aquí es adicionar una fuente (transformador) para este sistema de protección
> y se me ocurría utilizar dos fuentes RC mas un zener o transistor para alimentar el protector
> sin usar un transformador mas.
> 
> esto es viable...??? o lo tengo que descartar... ya que creo que lo que mas
> consume en el sistema son los Reles es por eso que pienso usar 2 o talvez 3 fuentes
> de RC que opinan...


Puedes usar una fuente RC, solo para stand-by, luego complementa la alimentación cuando encienda el ampli, tambien se me ocurren algúnas ideas malvadas 


nuk dijo:


> ya me preocupe, si ese transistor llegase a cruzarse cuantos voltios estaría llegando al PIC...??
> seria bueno aislar esta entrada con un opto-acoplador...??? así como la de AC...??


 el transistor cuando se polariza solo entraga un 0 lógico, indiferente a la tensión que lo recorra, el emisor y la base están practicamente aislados de la tensión de polarización del colector


----------



## nuk

Hola a todos ! 

Hola Ratmayor !



Ratmayor dijo:


> Sí, pero evitamos un posible delay y se escape un pop por los parlantes  además sería excelente si lo usas con el control total del amplificador como recomienda Don Lemur...


como... encender el equipo mediante un pulsador...?? pero contar el switch de encendido
me parece bien pero me tocara leerlo desde el comparador ... ya no tengo puertos  



> Puedes usar una fuente RC, solo para stand-by, luego complementa la alimentación cuando encienda el ampli, también se me ocurren algunas ideas malvadas



estaba pensando usar la fuente de Mariano, el circuito con el TIP50 mas un zener y una 
resistencia de 5W, que opinas..  claro que tengo que rectificar la linea... etc.
aquí me intriga el consumo del circuito 



> el transistor cuando se polariza solo entraga un 0 lógico, indiferente a la tensión que lo recorra, el emisor y la base están practicamente aislados de la tensión de polarización del colector



y para el AC como que me recomiendas 
lo aisló o no con un optoacoplador tu que dices...

te cuento que acabo de terminar de programar el protector y quedo así:

Protector de DC estéreo - independiente uno del otro
Protector de temperatura estéreo - independiente uno del otro (una sola salida para Fan)
Protector de Overload estéreo - independiente uno del otro
Protector de AC mono - (si no hay AC no enciende)
indicador de Señal y Clip estéreo
Salidas de parlantes con red Zobel 

led de protección:
protección de DC - led parpadeo de 1.5s ON / 1s OFF
protección de temperatura - led parpadeo de 55ms ON / 50ms OFF
protección de overload - led de power ON/OFF parpadeo de 1.2s ON / 0.8s OFF  _(led de protección ON - indica si fue R o L )_
protección AC - los 2 leds de protección ON y apaga todo los reles

te dejo una vista previa de como va quedando



saludos !


----------



## Ratmayor

Excelente trabajo, nuk.
Con respecto a lo que comentas del AC, para un PIC sería mejor testearlo con un optoacoplador, sin embargo, voto por usar la opción de que el PIC también controle el encendido, así no haría falta sensar la AC

P.D.: Linda placa, no está muy grande?


----------



## proteus7

yo le agregaria  un detector de impedancia, para que asi detecte los homs del speaker antes de encender el ampli ,

y un selector de configuracion de speaker para modo paralelo o serie
un sensor de temperatura para el transformador principal.

pero aun asi esta excelente tu placa ,aunque esta grande ami si me gusta asi se ve imponente


----------



## Ratmayor

proteus7 dijo:


> yo le agregaria  un detector de impedancia, para que asi detecte los homs del speaker antes de encender el ampli


Eso seria complicado de hacer ya que habria que desacoplar el circuito una vez que arranca el sistema, recuerda que la impedancia de un parlante varia por la reaccion dinamica entre la bobina y el iman...


> y un selector de configuracion de speaker para modo paralelo o serie


Eso si suena interesante...


> un sensor de temperatura para el transformador principal.


Eso no seria muy necesario, el transformador nunca calienta mas que la etapa de potencia, a no ser queeste mal calculado y por ende se sobrecargue...


> pero aun asi esta excelente tu placa ,aunque esta grande ami si me gusta asi se ve imponente


Ojo, yo no dije que no me gustara  considerando las potencias brutales que arma Nuk, esta ideal..

Nuk, un detallito importante que se me paso... Puedes acoplar directamente los sensores de DC sin problemas, sin embargo, los sensores de sobrecarga es otra historia, debes acoplarlos con un diodo, de lo contrario interactuan entre si


----------



## proteus7

mi estimado ratmayor:

lo de la impedancia creo me equivoque lo que quiero deceir  es que antes de que los speaker se conecten ala salida de potencia del ampli por medio del relevador , primero por medio del pic  lea los homs del speaker y los muestre en un lcd. eso era alo que me referia, (hacer la funcion de un polimetro,multimetro o como se entienta).

Lo del sensor en el trafo lo comente porque en mi  estereo  trae un sensor de temperatura en el mismo  transformador  eso por si llegase a pasar algo raro, o como ami me paso alguna vez que los diodos se pusieron en corto y se achiicharro el trafo. y eso que el ampli esta en reposo, pero bueno  ami si me gustaria saber la temperatura que tiene el trafo, es cuestion de gustos,

saludos


----------



## nuk

Hola!... 

Hola ratmayor

aquí te dejo un avance... parece que del protoboard no paso..





PSD: _parece que youtube quito el sonido _



Ratmayor dijo:


> Excelente trabajo, nuk.
> Con respecto a lo que comentas del AC, para un PIC sería mejor testearlo con un optoacoplador, sin embargo, voto por usar la opción de que el PIC también controle el encendido, así no haría falta sensar la AC
> 
> P.D.: Linda placa, no está muy grande?



aquí como va el optoacoplador...? el led hacia el transformador verdad..!? tu que dices...
eso simplificaría mucho mas ya que con una resistencia se lograría encender el led
interno del optoacoplador y no tengo que rectificarlo con un diodo y un capacitor 
espero que sea así... 

con respecto al tamaño de la placa,tienes razon esta un pocoton grande  no me quedo de otra...
ahora sobre el detector de overload e estado buscando y encontre esto *ver video* 
por lo que llego a apreciar el sensa la salida del amplificador mediante un optoacoplador y un PIC12FXXX
sin usar el puente de Wheatstone.
pero no apaga el sistema se queda en un loop con un retardo... esta ya lo había realizado 
solo que el hardware no lo había visto... seguiré buscando haber que encuentro...
*PSD1:* _si reduzco el overload la placa pasa de 17,5cm a 16.2cm pero aun asi es grande _
*PSD2:* _cuando solo tenia temperatura y DC media apenas 14cm _



proteus7 dijo:


> yo le agregaría  ....y un selector de configuración de speaker para modo paralelo o serie...


 y esto como va....
te refieres a la configuración de amplificadores verdad..? si es asi
no lo veo necesario ya que en la entrada esta eso y en la salida solo se tiene que tomar las
2 salidas positivas... saludos



Ratmayor dijo:


> Nuk, un detallito importante que se me paso... Puedes acoplar directamente los sensores de DC sin problemas, sin embargo, los sensores de sobrecarga es otra historia, debes acoplarlos con un diodo, de lo contrario interactuan entre si


como acoplo la detección de DC...?  ... reemplazo los transistores por optoacopladores...???



proteus7 dijo:


> mi estimado ratmayor:.....primero por medio del pic  lea los homs del speaker y los muestre en un lcd. eso era alo que me referia, (hacer la función de un polimetro,multimetro o como se entienta).
> saludos


no soy ratmayor... pero ami ya se me agoraron los puertos del PIC...  así que... 
para mi la LCD queda descartado a menos que use otro PIC y le añada mas cosa aun como la muestra
de la temperatura de cada amplificador y el voltaje de linea AC 220 y su variación... también
un vumetro en la misma LCD de cada entrada de audio... y a todo esto pensaria usar una GLCD
y no una LCD... por que?...pues me queda corto 
aun así no quiero programar eso aun porque tendria que cambiar la mascara de mi amplificador 
_(es un proyecto mas extenso que lo tengo en partes... pero nada concreto aun
y como veras no soy bueno con el hardware )_

saludos a todos !


----------



## Ratmayor

Excelente trabajo nuk! 

Lo del acoplamiento que te comentaba, era porque pensé que tenías todos los sensores conectados a un solo puerto 

En cuanto al AC, pon el LED del lado de la salida del trafo, pero ponlo con un filtrado pobre, si lo pones directo, tendrías la oscilación de la alterna en el transistor, sería horrible!


----------



## ramiro77

Excelente diseño Rat. Muy bueno y compacto!
Pregunta de pleno ignorante: el valor de (**) va en base a la potencia de la resistencia de referencia. Qué resistencia en el caso de un clase D? O te referís a la de 0.47 5W de la placa de protecciones??

Por otro lado, de casualidad la fuente que tengo que usar es también de +-50Vdc, tal como en tu ejemplo. Lo que no me cierra es por qué de alterna pusiste 43Vac. No sería 36Vac?


----------



## Ratmayor

ramiro77 dijo:


> Excelente diseño Rat. Muy bueno y compacto!
> Pregunta de pleno ignorante: el valor de (**) va en base a la potencia de la resistencia de referencia. Qué resistencia en el caso de un clase D? O te referís a la de 0.47 5W de la placa de protecciones??


El valor es en base a la potencia de la resistencia, claro que, como mencioné anteriormente, si calculan el puente wheatstone tendrán mucho más precisión...


ramiro77 dijo:


> Por otro lado, de casualidad la fuente que tengo que usar es también de +-50Vdc, tal como en tu ejemplo. Lo que no me cierra es por qué de alterna pusiste 43Vac. No sería 36Vac?


En el momento de la publicación, hacía medidas en tiempo real, 0 matemáticas  y tal cual decía el multímetro, así mismo lo publiqué


----------



## ramiro77

Jajajaja cosa e mandinga.
La bobina del relé que resistencia debe presentar? Alguna recomendación en particular o cualquiera va bien?
Gracias Rat!


----------



## Ratmayor

ramiro77 dijo:


> Jajajaja cosa e mandinga.
> La bobina del relé que resistencia debe presentar? Alguna recomendación en particular o cualquiera va bien?
> Gracias Rat!


A que te refieres con la resistencia del rele? La impedancia de la bobina?  o la resistencia cerámica que mide la corriente de salida?


----------



## magomac

Buenas.. estoy haciendo este protector,la simulacion no me funciona,podrian ayudarme a revisar a mano porfavor? 
es para un stk 4050v stereo, lo alimento con un trafo normal de 48-0-48 Ac (segun mi tester),ya releí todo el post y con las ideas y explicaciones de ustedes lo estoy implementando.
Quiero usar 2 reles de 24v en paralelo(es lo que tengo disponible en el comercio local y es mas economico), doble detector Dc y el det de sobrecarga lo tomaria del pin 17. 

Mis dudas son:
-será necesario ademas detectar la pata 13?(repitiendo la etapa de det. supongo)
-la deteccion de ac,con una sola rama basta?
-está bien la red zobel ahi?
- solo se alimenta la etapa de disparo con 24v ?
-si le pongo soft start,habria que modificar algo?
 favor disculpar mi ignorancia,soy aficionado en esto y este protector lo encuentro genial.
mis agradecimientos de antemano y en especial al amigo rat por su generosidad.

adjunto esquema del circuito protector y del stk.


----------



## Ratmayor

magomac dijo:


> Quiero usar 2 reles de 24v en paralelo(es lo que tengo disponible en el comercio local y es mas economico)


Para usar 2 relés, te recomiendo que armes el PCB del compañero bushell 


magomac dijo:


> doble detector Dc y el det de sobrecarga lo tomaria del pin 17.
> 
> -será necesario ademas detectar la pata 13?(repitiendo la etapa de det. supongo)


Siempre es recomendable tomar referencias de todos los transistores, asi te evitas una molestia a futuro 


magomac dijo:


> -la deteccion de ac,con una sola rama basta?


Desde luego, después de todo, estás alimentando todo con un solo transformador... 


magomac dijo:


> -está bien la red zobel ahi?


Sí, ahí donde están, están bien...


magomac dijo:


> - solo se alimenta la etapa de disparo con 24v ?


Todo el circuito de protección se alimenta con 24V...


magomac dijo:


> -si le pongo soft start,habria que modificar algo?


El relé enciende soft-start, no tienes que agregar ni quitar nada...


magomac dijo:


> favor disculpar mi ignorancia,soy aficionado en esto y este protector lo encuentro genial.
> mis agradecimientos de antemano y en especial al amigo rat por su generosidad.


Descuida, entre más conozcas el circuito, mas irás aprendiendo 


magomac dijo:


> adjunto esquema del circuito protector y del stk.


Buena aplicación del doble detector DC, pero te comento algo, la gran mayoría de los simuladores no corren bien este circuito, el único que más o menos se acerca es el Livewire


----------



## juliangp

Ratmayor, yo pongo el amplificador despues de la red zobel, puedo tener algun problema de esta manera?


----------



## Ratmayor

juliangp dijo:


> Ratmayor, yo pongo el amplificador despues de la red zobel, puedo tener algun problema de esta manera?


El amplificador?  supongo que quisiste decir el protector  hay un leve problemita, la red zobel absorbe una buena parte de la energía que se genera por el comportamiento dinámico del parlante, por lo que poner el protector después de la red, puede hacer que se dispare innecesariamente...


----------



## ramiro77

Rat, con lo del relé olvidate. No pregunté nada. 
Ya le presté atención al circuito como corresponde y ví que va alimentado todo a 24v y que el relé está manejado por ttores. 
Voy a ver qué consigo decente por Capital sin que me fajen una fortuna 

Gracias! Más adelante cuento qué tal va con el amp que lleva IRS2092.


----------



## juliangp

Fogo me recomendo de la manera que yo puse, voy a tener problemas entonces no?


----------



## nuk

Hola a todos los foristas !
Hola ratmayor 
aqui regreso por mas .... 
termine de buscar sobre el overload y e visto que usan este circuito de deteccion (imagen de la derecha)


y lo e probado y funciona... ahora no se a ciencia cierta porque ni tampoco si es mejor o perjudicial para el amplificador

lo que si se es que a la hora de trabajar con un micro-controlador usan un opto-acoplador entre el
el detector y el pin del MCU al parecer es por los chispazos que se puedan dar a la hora de
corto-circuitar y esos picos dañen o simplemente resetee el MCU. (como en los PLC´s creo? )

teniendo eso en cuenta e incluido un optoacoplador en el circuito de overload...y como decís tengo que polarizar el transistor 
con una resistencia para obtener el cambio de flaco....aqui el diodo del colector
hacia la linea de bus lo e retirado ...estará bien..?




a todo esto e tenido que ajustar mi placa y termino en 17cm... 


pero por ahora realizare la placa para poder probarlo directamente y no tener "falsos" en el 
protoboard... asunto aparte también por que queme el PIC en el protoboard... error humano
lo alimente con  20V por confiado  hno:...

ahora como veras ya le agregue el encendido digital o stand-by a la placa aun que todavia no
lo termino de programar ya que quiero que grabe si lo dejo encendido o apagado asi ala hora 
de enchufar o encender el switch lea ese estado. _(aqui tengo dos encrucijadas ya que uso el
pin MCLR como entrada y la funcion de EEPROM al parecer funciona reseteando el MCU)  veré que hago..._

también estoy probando la mejor manera de leer ese teclado analogico (nose como se llama en realidad)
ya que le toma al MCU 1ms (995us) aproximadamente en leerlo 
pero lo bueno es que puedo leer 8 pulsadores solo con una linea claro que mas el Vcc y Vss.
aun que lo veo innecesario para este circuito solo con 2 pulsadores basta.
1 para ON/OFF(stand-by) y el otro es para tener siempre encendido el ventilador o variar de acuerdo a la temperatura.
aquí una ilustración :



saludos ! y te ire contando en que termina este pequeño proyecto


----------



## magomac

Gracias por responder tan rápido Don Rat..
La verdad es que primero iba a ejecutar el pcb suyo,pero mis transistores tienen 
base central.
luego quise hacer el pcb del amigo Bushell que me venía de perillas,pero me di cuenta
 que usa un solo detector Dc para ambos canales y me dió miedo
(leí por ahi que de 200w para arriba era recomendable hacerlo stereo)
Asi que no me quedó otra que fabricar un nuevo pcb para añadir otro detector dc, 
y segun su recomendación, agregar 2 det de sobrecarga mas.
(Ademas me gusta la idea del led parpadeante y luego fijo)
Respecto de lo del soft-start,pregunté mal.
Quiero usar un circuito (en AC) para comprimir el peak de carga inicial de la etapa 
de filtrado de fuente.
por eso preguntaba si afectaría de algun modo el circuito de retardo(antipop) del protector.
Y reitero mis agradecimientos por compartir esto. 
En su momento postearé todo con fotos, diagramas y pcbces.
Slds


----------



## Ratmayor

nuk dijo:


> Hola a todos los foristas !
> Hola ratmayor
> aqui regreso por mas ....
> termine de buscar sobre el overload y e visto que usan este circuito de deteccion (imagen de la derecha)
> Ver el archivo adjunto 102822
> 
> y lo e probado y funciona... ahora no se a ciencia cierta porque ni tampoco si es mejor o perjudicial para el amplificador


 Puede que funcione, pero no se si notaste que solo podría monitorear el flanco positivo, ya que estás rectificando la entrada de la base del sensor 


nuk dijo:


> lo que si se es que a la hora de trabajar con un micro-controlador usan un opto-acoplador entre el
> el detector y el pin del MCU al parecer es por los chispazos que se puedan dar a la hora de
> corto-circuitar y esos picos dañen o simplemente resetee el MCU. (como en los PLC´s creo? )
> 
> teniendo eso en cuenta e incluido un optoacoplador en el circuito de overload...y como decís tengo que polarizar el transistor
> con una resistencia para obtener el cambio de flaco....aqui el diodo del colector
> hacia la linea de bus lo e retirado ...estará bien..?


Usar un optoacoplador no está nada mal, aunque es muy paranoico  como mencioné anteriormente, los sensores trabajan con la tensión del micro y su acción solo llevaría el valor 1 (5V) a 0 (midiendo en forma analógica puede variar entre 3 a 0V), en serio no hay riesgo alguno si lo conectas directo al MCU, claro, yo usaría los puertos ADC para manejar mejor los sensores, lo que me recuerda que subiré mi propia versión hecha con un PIC dentro de poco 


nuk dijo:


> Ver el archivo adjunto 102824
> 
> a todo esto e tenido que ajustar mi placa y termino en 17cm...
> Ver el archivo adjunto 102825


Tus PCBs son tan hermosos que hasta creo que te odio 


nuk dijo:


> pero por ahora realizare la placa para poder probarlo directamente y no tener "falsos" en el
> protoboard... asunto aparte también por que queme el PIC en el protoboard... error humano
> lo alimente con  20V por confiado  hno:...





nuk dijo:


> ahora como veras ya le agregue el encendido digital o stand-by a la placa aun que todavia no
> lo termino de programar ya que quiero que grabe si lo dejo encendido o apagado asi ala hora
> de enchufar o encender el switch lea ese estado. _(aqui tengo dos encrucijadas ya que uso el
> pin MCLR como entrada y la funcion de EEPROM al parecer funciona reseteando el MCU)  veré que hago..._


Si supieras que ando trabajando en eso, pero el trabajo me absorbe y mis esclavos no ayudan 


nuk dijo:


> también estoy probando la mejor manera de leer ese teclado analogico (nose como se llama en realidad)
> ya que le toma al MCU 1ms (995us) aproximadamente en leerlo
> pero lo bueno es que puedo leer 8 pulsadores solo con una linea claro que mas el Vcc y Vss.
> aun que lo veo innecesario para este circuito solo con 2 pulsadores basta.


Eso sí lo ensayé, la mejor forma es usando uno de los puertos ADC, creo que por ahí debo tener el código de fuente... 


nuk dijo:


> 1 para ON/OFF(stand-by) y el otro es para tener siempre encendido el ventilador o variar de acuerdo a la temperatura.
> aquí una ilustración :
> 
> Ver el archivo adjunto 102826


 No entendí 



nuk dijo:


> saludos ! y te ire contando en que termina este pequeño proyecto


Espero con ansias


----------



## magomac

Hola, no consigo el tr 2sc1845. Estoy probando con un 2n2222 que es facil de conseguir aca, lo simulé asi , no se si es correcto..


jajajaj un condensador es para cuanto dura apagado y el otro para cuanto encendido!!
que wenaaa aprendi algo nuevo!!


----------



## Ratmayor

magomac dijo:


> Hola, no consigo el tr 2sc1845. Estoy probando con un 2n2222 que es facil de conseguir aca, lo simulé asi , no se si es correcto..


Sí, está bien así...




magomac dijo:


> jajajaj un condensador es para cuanto dura apagado y el otro para cuanto encendido!!
> que wenaaa aprendi algo nuevo!!


Si quieres aprender más: http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Biestable


----------



## davidp13

Buenas Tardes, tengo una consulta que quizas puedan orientarme: los tr 2sc1845 y 2sa992 no los consigo, soy del interior (50 km de Rosario) y por la región no pude dar con estos. 

Podre reemplazarlos por 2n5551 y 2n5401?, respectivamente. 

No son reemplazo directo pin a pin, y el hfe de estos son menores que los que uso Ratmayor en su esquema para clase AB, pero las tensiones de ruptura y disipación de encapsulado: son similares. 

Les agradezco su ayuda. Saludos.


----------



## Ratmayor

davidp13 dijo:


> Buenas Tardes, tengo una consulta que quizas puedan orientarme: los tr 2sc1845 y 2sa992 no los consigo, soy del interior (50 km de Rosario) y por la región no pude dar con estos.
> 
> Podre reemplazarlos por 2n5551 y 2n5401?, respectivamente.
> 
> No son reemplazo directo pin a pin, y el hfe de estos son menores que los que uso Ratmayor en su esquema para clase AB, pero las tensiones de ruptura y disipación de encapsulado: son similares.


Puedes usarlos sin problemas, el compañero Bushell compartió un PCB para esos transistores. Saludos


----------



## davidp13

Ratmayor dijo:


> Puedes usarlos sin problemas, el compañero Bushell compartió un PCB para esos transistores. Saludos



Excelente Ratmayor, ya terminé de armarla, pero tengo un problema: alimento con 50VCC proveniente de la fuente de potencia, utilizo resistencia de 1K5 (el calculo me designa una R de 1K3) y si bien el circuito enciende led rojo y luego enciende led verde, el BD139 de la etapa de alimentacion de los protectores, calienta demasiado. No es normal verdad?

*Aprovecho para felicitarlos por este trabajo, es algo muy útil para los que empezamos con audio y no queremos dejar chance a quemar nada. He leído muchos agradecimientos hacia ustedes de personas en el tema, demuestra el excelente diseño que aportaron al foro.*

Muchas gracias, David.


----------



## Ratmayor

Que tal davidp13, estás alimentando el circuito directamente a los 50V o estás regulando la tensión a 24V


----------



## davidp13

Ratmayor dijo:


> Que tal davidp13, estás alimentando el circuito directamente a los 50V o estás regulando la tensión a 24V



Hola Rat,

El circuito lo alimento con +50VCC proveniente de la fuente de potencia. Use el diseño de Bushell que reduce los +VCC de potencia a +24V con el BD139, zener de 24V y un par de resistencias, dónde una de ellas la calculo según:

R = (VCC - 24V) /0.02 = 1300 Ω . Coloqué 1500 Ω (1K5). Todas 1/4 W, que parecen van correctas porque no calientan, diodo zener tambié de 0,5W . 

Rat, gracias por responder y ayudarnos.


----------



## andrew01

http://www.esperado.fr/images/stories/protection2.php

http://blog.audioworkshop.org/upc1237-amplifierspeaker-protection-module/#.UreZBUCiwZf



http://www.scrigroup.com/limba/engleza/92/Model-Kilowatt-Mosfet-Audio-Am54124.php

http://www.diyaudio.com/forums/solid-state/65175-bora-nice-guy-serbia-yugoslavia-2.html;

Encontramos en la red


----------



## Ratmayor

Andrew01: Gracias por los aportes.

Davidp13: El transistor que actua como regulador es normal que caliente, sin embargo, para mayor seguridad, yo usaria un TIP31 y le pondria un pequeño disipador...


----------



## davidp13

Ratmayor dijo:


> Andrew01: Gracias por los aportes.
> 
> Davidp13: El transistor que actua como regulador es normal que caliente, sin embargo, para mayor seguridad, yo usaria un TIP31 y le pondria un pequeño disipador...



Muchas gracias Rat, le puse TIP41 (colocado inversamente, para conservar ubicación de la base, colect y emisor del Tr).

Tengo dos últimas consultas:

1 - Las resistencias de sensado de emisor (utilizo amp clase AB) que coloqué para la prueba de 0.22/5W, son sólo en etapa de prueba no? Es decir, en régimen normal de uso, las saco y utilizaría para sensar las que ya tienen incorporada la placa de potencia (la conocida RCA de 130W) que son de 0.33/5W.

2 - El detector de DC no logré que dispare. Ingreso a "Amp Out" con 12VAC y ademas los mismos 12VAC rectificados por un diodo de uso general (1N4002).

Muchas Gracias, David.


----------



## Ratmayor

davidp13 dijo:


> 1 - Las resistencias de sensado de emisor (utilizo amp clase AB) que coloqué para la prueba de 0.22/5W, son sólo en etapa de prueba no? Es decir, en régimen normal de uso, las saco y utilizaría para sensar las que ya tienen incorporada la placa de potencia (la conocida RCA de 130W) que son de 0.33/5W.


Son solo para la prueba, de resto puede usar las del ampli, pero ten en cuenta algo, entre más aumentes el valor de las R de los emisores, quizás debas aumentar un poco el valor de la resistencia que va al sensor...



davidp13 dijo:


> 2 - El detector de DC no logré que dispare. Ingreso a "Amp Out" con 12VAC y ademas los mismos 12VAC rectificados por un diodo de uso general (1N4002).


Si metes AC, podrías burlar el protector ya que este "creería" que estás amplificando una señal, prueba metiendo DC, ahí sí debería disparar el relé...


----------



## andrew01

http://bas.elitesecurity.org/indexV.html

OMNI-protector es un sistema de protección universal para el amplificador de audio, etapa de salida, y está desarrollado principalmente para el amplificador de alta gama pero es absolutamente igualmente utilizable para casi cualquier amplificador que funciona con fuente dividida (+ V 0-V).

Se incluyen todos los parámetros importantes en el cuidado de la práctica por OMNI contiene:
protección contra sobrecorriente y sobrecarga de salida
protección contra el daño debido a la falla de una de las ramas de la fuente
Protección contra cortocircuitos en el cable del altavoz 
Protección de impedancia del altavoz inferior a la permitida (especificar)
Retrasar el momento de conectar el altavoz al amplificador

Sobre la protección actual de los amplificadores de clase D



> OMNI-protector is a universal protection system for the output stage audio amplifier, and is primarily developed for the high-and High-End class amplifier but it is absolutely equally usable for almost any amplifier that works with so-called "split" power (+ V 0-V) .
> 
> Included are all important parameters in practice care by OMNI contains:
> protection against overcurrent and overload output components
> protection from damage due to power one of the branches of power
> Protection against short circuits on the speaker or speaker cable
> Protection from joining the speaker impedance lower than allowed (specify)
> Speaker Connector delay the moment of inclusion amplifier


----------



## davidp13

Ratmayor dijo:


> Son solo para la prueba, de resto puede usar las del ampli, pero ten en cuenta algo, entre más aumentes el valor de las R de los emisores, quizás debas aumentar un poco el valor de la resistencia que va al sensor...



Excelente Rat, lo tendré en cuenta.



Ratmayor dijo:


> Si metes AC, podrías burlar el protector ya que este "creería" que estás amplificando una señal, prueba metiendo DC, ahí sí debería disparar el relé...



Ya funciona correctamente el detector de DC, estaba probando un sólo canal, y no funcionaba, probé el restante, y funcionó, por lo que descarté una falla en la placa. El canal que no funcionaba tenía la resistencia abierta, muy raro, era de un pedido nuevo que hice.

Ya está todo funcionando, muchas gracias Rat por tu ayuda. En cuanto al TIP41 que coloqué para reducir los 50VCC a 24VCC, calienta demasiado, al tacto quema a los pocos minutos de estar encendido.. aún no le puse disipador, le pondré, probaré y comparto la experiencia.

Muchas Gracias, David.



andrew01 dijo:


> http://bas.elitesecurity.org/indexV.html
> 
> 
> 
> OMNI-protector is a universal protection system for the output stage audio amplifier, and is primarily developed for the high-and High-End class amplifier but it is absolutely equally usable for almost any amplifier that works with so-called "split" power (+ V 0-V) .
> 
> Included are all important parameters in practice care by OMNI contains:
> protection against overcurrent and overload output components
> protection from damage due to power one of the branches of power
> Protection against short circuits on the speaker or speaker cable
> Protection from joining the speaker impedance lower than allowed (specify)
> Speaker Connector delay the moment of inclusion amplifier
> 
> 
> 
> sobre la protección actual de los amplificadores de clase D



Excelente aporte Andrew. Interesante la detección de baja impedancia a la salida.

*Aunque el diseño hecho por Rat y Bushell no tiene NADA que envidiarle, un resultado muy profesional obtuvieron.*


----------



## andrew01

Though the design made ​​by Rat and Bushell has NOTHING to envy, a very professional result obtained.
Hola David
***************** saludos agradables para conocer su corta protector está funcionando puede usted por favor, publicarlo esquemática correcta trabajo uno i liketo probarlo
un cordial saludo
andrew01: Applause:


----------



## SERGIOD

andrew01 dijo:


> http://bas.elitesecurity.org/indexV.html
> OMNI-protector es un sistema de protección universal para el amplificador de audio, etapa de salida, y está desarrollado principalmente para el amplificador de alta gama pero es absolutamente igualmente utilizable para casi cualquier amplificador que funciona con fuente dividida (+ V 0-V).
> 
> Se incluyen todos los parámetros importantes en el cuidado de la práctica por OMNI contiene:
> protección contra sobrecorriente y sobrecarga de salida
> protección contra el daño debido a la falla de una de las ramas de la fuente
> Protección contra cortocircuitos en el cable del altavoz
> Protección de impedancia del altavoz inferior a la permitida (especificar)
> Retrasar el momento de conectar el altavoz al amplificador
> 
> Sobre la protección actual de los amplificadores de clase D


 
Es este mismo no ; excelente contribución gracias


----------



## andrew01

http://www.diyaudio.com/forums/chip...eaker-output-using-microprocessor-6.htmlcorto protector usando microprocesser y relé de estado sólido
un cordial saludo
andrew0


----------



## andrew01

¡Hola , saludos.

He probado protector omni por un cortocircuito en los cables del altavoz de salida y si la impedancia del altavoz es inferior a 2 ohms it Cutts de pero en la eliminación de corta en los altavoces de relé no pueden restablecer alguien ayudarme a conseguir este trabajo de protección
un cordial saludo
andrew01

http://circuitfee.blogspot.in/2013/08/overload-speaker-protection-circuit.html

http://forum.cxem.net/index.php?showtopic=74503&st=0


----------



## nuk

Ratmayor dijo:


> Puede que funcione, pero no se si notaste que solo podría monitorear el flanco positivo, ya que estás rectificando la entrada de la base del sensor


si ya lo note rectifica el EE+ y toma como gnd la salida del amplificador... para obtener
el flanco.


> Usar un optoacoplador no está nada mal, aunque es muy paranoico  como mencioné anteriormente, los sensores trabajan con la tensión del micro y su acción solo llevaría el valor 1 (5V) a 0 (midiendo en forma analógica puede variar entre 3 a 0V), en serio no hay riesgo


me parecio necesario pero en fin... no creo que haya problema con un amplificador alimentado con ± 113V 
sabrás que caracteristicas debe tener el transistor del overload... o un simple BC548 basta ...


> alguno si lo conectas directo al MCU, claro, yo usaría los puertos ADC para manejar mejor los sensores, lo que me recuerda que subiré mi propia versión hecha con un PIC dentro de poco


estaré a la expectativa de tu versión .
lastima el 628A que uso no cuenta con ADC solo con entradas ANX que son comparadores
y ya los utilice para el sensor de temperatura uno para cada lado R & L y el tercero para el teclado... quedo uno libre 




> Tus PCBs son tan hermosos que hasta creo que te odio


  gracias supongo... 



> Si supieras que ando trabajando en eso, pero el trabajo me absorbe y mis esclavos no ayudan


si..! no ayudamos .... digo no ayudan ...  e estado programando y creo que ya lo resolví
al parecer era la forma en la que leía _(realizaba un loop incorrecto... ya que cada ves que preciosas una tecla cambia el estado de comparación y pregunta por ese y luego cuando suelta la tecla devuelve el estado para preguntar otra vez)_ y al principio del programa
yo cargaba direcctamente el dato ya cambiado  aun que no le doy credito
que eso sea el error que tengo ya que si declaro en el asembler el DE (dato de eeprom)
el proteus siempre cargara ese dato en fin son errores de programa me tocara comprar 
un pic uno de estos dias  vere si hay los PIC16F88 para una version con GLCD 



> Eso sí lo ensayé, la mejor forma es usando uno de los puertos ADC, creo que por ahí debo tener el código de fuente...


creo que no me exprese bien me refería mas al algoritmo que debo usar... lo uso como tiempo
dentro de los loop de tiempo me da mas ventaja al leer el teclado...
pero ya lo resolvi




> No entendí


el primer pulsador es para stand-by 
el segundo pulsador es para modificar la función del ventilador
modo 1: (predeterminado): el ventilador varia de acuerdo a la temperatura : uno arriba del NTC como lo mencione _antes_
modo 2: el ventilador siempre estará al máximo 12V pero el PIC seguirá censando los NTC
para proteger el amplificador

saludos ! y feliz año a todos!


----------



## Ratmayor

Excelente trabajo nuk, yo estoy esperando a conseguir unos obamas para comprar los MCU en usa, aquí me estaban pidiendo un riñón por un simple PIC12F675, en las simulaciones todo parece andar bien, pero ya estoy ansioso por probar mi experimento diabólico, la única diferencia con tú propuesta es que controlo el fan con varios estados, así no forzo el PIC ejecutando funciones PWM, al llegar a mi casa comparto los resultados, ahorita ando en suegrolandia 
Saludos...


----------



## Ratmayor

Bien, ahora me toca jugar a mi 

El diseño lo hice basándome en las propuestas anteriores para evitar volvernos locos

​
Funciona de igual manera que su contra parte analógica, solo que "más bonito" 

​
LED indica por medio de la cantidad de parpadeos que error ha ocurrido...


2 Parpadeos: DC en la salida.
3 Parpadeos: Sobrecarga o cortocircuito.
4 Parpadeos: Sobre calentamiento del sistema.

A continuación el código de fuente que utilicé para programar el PIC:



		PHP:
	

#include <12F675.h>
#fuses   INTRC_IO,NOWDT,PUT,NOPROTECT,NOCPD,NOMCLR,BROWNOUT

#device  adc=8

#use     delay(clock=4000000)

#define  GP0 PIN_A0
#define  GP1 PIN_A1
#define  GP2 PIN_A2
#define  GP3 PIN_A3
#define  GP4 PIN_A4
#define  GP5 PIN_A5

//Esta funcion permite indicar codigos de error
void ledctrl(int display){
   int a=0;
   while(a<display){
      delay_ms(500);
      output_toggle(GP5);
      a=a+1;
   }
   delay_ms(1000);
}

float dc_det, oc_det, temp_det, temp_value;

void main(){
   for(;;){
      //Con esto evitamos los disparos erroneos por clipping
      delay_ms(100);
      
      //Inicializar ADC
      setup_adc(adc_clock_internal);
      setup_adc_ports(all_analog);
      
      //Lee condiciones del detector de DC
      set_adc_channel(0);
         dc_det = read_adc();
      //Lee condiciones del detector de sobrecargas
      set_adc_channel(1);
         oc_det = read_adc();
      //Lee la temperatura del amplificador
      set_adc_channel(2);
         temp_det = read_adc();
         temp_value = 1.955032 * temp_det;
         
      //Detectamos si hay DC en la salida
      if(dc_det < 254){
         output_low(GP4);
         output_low(GP5);
         ledctrl(4);
      }
      //Detectamos si el sistema está sobrecargado
      else if(oc_det < 254){
         output_low(GP4);
         output_low(GP5);
         ledctrl(6);
      }
      //Detectamos si hay sobretemperatura
      else if(temp_value >= 70){
         output_low(GP4);
         output_low(GP5);
         ledctrl(8);
      }
      //Si todo marcha bien, activamos el rele
      else{
         if(input(GP3)){
            output_high(GP5);
         }
         else{
            ledctrl(5);
         }
         output_high(GP4);
      }
   }
}


Adjunto les dejo la simulación en proteus, el archivo HEX y el PCB


----------



## andrew01

Hola Ratmayor

Saludos y muchas gracias por compartir este maravilloso proyecto con PIC12F675 completo y me gustaría probarlo

Una protección kit ebay
un cordial saludo
andrew01


----------



## nuk

Hola a todos !

excelente aporte !
interesante ratmayor aun que actualmente estoy un poco confundido con el LM35X
e armado el circuito este y e podido leer hasta 420ºC  se supone que solo mide 
hasta 150ºC  y que depende del LM que tengas osea LM35A,LM35C,LM35D quien 
definirá el o los niveles máximos y mínimos a medir.... pero en fin !

se ve que en C es mas simple de programar ese "bichito".... en assembler tengo que 
incluir librerías de suma, multiplicación, división, etc...

por todo lo demás esta bárbaro ! veré si por aquí consigo ese pic para algunas aplicaciones
que tengo en mente  

PSD: _no entendi eso de controlar el Fan por niveles..?_



Ratmayor dijo:


> ... aquí me estaban pidiendo un riñón por un simple PIC12F675...
> ...ahorita ando en suegrolandia...


 esto me mato !


----------



## Ratmayor

nuk dijo:


> interesante ratmayor aun que actualmente estoy un poco confundido con el LM35X
> e armado el circuito este y e podido leer hasta 420ºC  se supone que solo mide
> hasta 150ºC  y que depende del LM que tengas osea LM35A,LM35C,LM35D quien
> definirá el o los niveles máximos y mínimos a medir.... pero en fin !


De que manera lo estás leyendo? Tienes algo que genere esa temperatura o te da valores trolls? 


nuk dijo:


> se ve que en C es mas simple de programar ese "bichito".... en assembler tengo que
> incluir librerías de suma, multiplicación, división, etc...


Siempre lo he dicho, "C" es lo máximo (Amantes del assembler despedazandome en 3... 2... 1...)


nuk dijo:


> por todo lo demás esta bárbaro ! veré si por aquí consigo ese pic para algunas aplicaciones
> que tengo en mente


Yo estoy esperando unos obamas para pedir en cantidades industriales, en USA son muy, muy baratos...


nuk dijo:


> PSD: _no entendi eso de controlar el Fan por niveles..?_


Se trata de un PWM que nada tiene que ver con el PIC, el PIC lo controla por medio de estados lógicos que no hacen más que cambiar el nivel con que va a manejar el FAN


----------



## davidp13

BUSHELL dijo:


> Bueno, debo decirles que yo vengo de tiempo atrás, ayudando por los laditos a este maravilloso proyecto (que para mí ya no es proyecto sino una realidad, pues ya lo hice).. . . .


 
Bushell, tengo una consulta. 

Arme el PCB que publicas, pero tengo un problema: el BD139 que se utiliza en la fte de corriente calienta mucho, al tacto quema, lo tengo con disipador, pero me preocupa. Es por el consumo de las dos bobinas de los relés que calienta, si bien es poco, lo estoy alimentando con +50VCC. 

Tuviste ese inconveniente? o lo aliementas con menos tensión VCC?

Se me ocurrió usar un regulador 7824, pero con 50VCC imposible, tensión entrada máximo debe estar en el orden de los 30V. Igual con la diferencia de tensión entre entrada y salida, si se pudiera, calentaría. Quizás un LM317...

Sino tendré que poner una fuente exclusivamente para el protector, cosa que no le veo sentido. En el trafo tengo 36VAC y 12VAC. Sino modificar el circuito para que funcione a 12VCC, pero mi idea era buscar otra alternativa para no volver a armar la placa.

Tengo una consulta. 

Arme el PCB que publicas, pero tengo un problema: el BD139 que se utiliza en la fte de corriente calienta mucho, al tacto quema, lo tengo con disipador, pero me preocupa. Es por el consumo de las dos bobinas de los relés que calienta, si bien es poco, lo estoy alimentando con +50VCC. 

Tuviste ese inconveniente? o lo aliementas con menos tensión VCC?

Se me ocurrió usar un regulador 7824, pero con 50VCC imposible, tensión entrada máximo debe estar en el orden de los 30V. Igual con la diferencia de tensión entre entrada y salida, si se pudiera, calentaría. Quizás un LM317...

Sino tendré que poner una fuente exclusivamente para el protector, cosa que no le veo sentido. En el trafo tengo 36VAC y 12VAC. Sino modificar el circuito para que funcione a 12VCC, pero mi idea era buscar otra alternativa para no volver a armar la placa.

Muchas gracias.


----------



## andrew01

¡Hola
******** saludos tratando de hacer de la protección de cortocircuito y el detector de corriente continua para el circuito foro poco compleja
un cordial saludo
andrew01: Confused:


----------



## locodelafonola

andrew01 dijo:


> ¡Hola
> ******** saludos tratando de hacer de la protección de cortocircuito y el detector de corriente continua para el circuito foro poco compleja
> un cordial saludo
> andrew01: Confused:


hola amigo..veo que estas usando el Sprint-Layout50..subi al foro el archivo .LAY y decime que es lo que te esta costando ... y te doy una ayuda ..juan


----------



## BUSHELL

davidp13 dijo:


> Bushell, tengo una consulta.
> 
> Arme el PCB que publicas, pero tengo un problema: el BD139 que se utiliza en la fte de corriente calienta mucho, al tacto quema, lo tengo con disipador, pero me preocupa. Es por el consumo de las dos bobinas de los relés que calienta, si bien es poco, lo estoy alimentando con +50VCC.
> 
> Tuviste ese inconveniente? o lo aliementas con menos tensión VCC?
> 
> Se me ocurrió usar un regulador 7824, pero con 50VCC imposible, tensión entrada máximo debe estar en el orden de los 30V. Igual con la diferencia de tensión entre entrada y salida, si se pudiera, calentaría. Quizás un LM317...
> 
> Sino tendré que poner una fuente exclusivamente para el protector, cosa que no le veo sentido. En el trafo tengo 36VAC y 12VAC. Sino modificar el circuito para que funcione a 12VCC, pero mi idea era buscar otra alternativa para no volver a armar la placa.
> 
> Muchas gracias.




Saludos David:

Ante todo, disculpa la tardanza en contestar. Es que donde vivo ahora, no tengo internet.

El problema que tienes, es por que alimentas con 50 VCC. Yo alimentaba, en ese entonces, creo que con 30 . 

Me parece que solo tendrías que reemplazar el transistor, por uno que esté dotado de mejor capacidad de disipación de calor. 

Yo usaría, para ensayar, un mje3055. Si lo usas, solo tienes que voltearlo 180 grados. Mira que tienen el pinout distinto, pero como el colector está en medio (en ambos) con rotarlo te sirve.

Calcula bien la resistencia R1 y creo que todo irá mejor.

Para ese detalle, me basé en este articulo:

http://sound.westhost.com/project102.htm

Dale un vistazo.

Espero haberte ayudado.


----------



## andrew01

Hola 
******* saludos esquemática de cortocircuito y detector dc 
voy a diseño de PCB y posteriores resultados pronto 
un cordial saludo 
andrew01



			
				RatTraslator dijo:
			
		

> Hola, este es el esquema de el detector de DC y cortocircuitos, voy a diseñar el PCB y publicar los resultados pronto. Un Cordial saludo.


----------



## Sr. Domo

Hola 

Hay algo que no entiendo muy bien:



> Vamos con la siguiente marcada como (**), tomamos el valor que nos dió la operación anterior* y lo dividimos por los watts de la resistencia de referencia (La resistencia en los emisores o en a salida del ampli) *en este caso diremos que es de 5W, por lo que sería:



como es eso?
Si el protector lo voy a poner en un TDA (ejemplo).... un TDA7294... como se de cuantos watts debe ser esa resistencia de referencia?







Hay algun calculo para saberlo? Por ejemplo, el ampli que apenas publiqué acá: 

_https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f31/diagramas-amplificadores-3225/index163.html#post879654_

Quiero hacer un sistema 2.1 con ese ampli y le quiero poner protección contra DC y OL, en este caso de cuantos watts sería la resistencia? 

Salu2!

Salu2!


----------



## Ratmayor

domonation dijo:


> Hola
> 
> Hay algo que no entiendo muy bien:
> 
> 
> 
> como es eso?
> Si el protector lo voy a poner en un TDA (ejemplo).... un TDA7294... como se de cuantos watts debe ser esa resistencia de referencia?
> 
> http://i.minus.com/iWJ4iNnWSlxhv.gif
> 
> Hay algun calculo para saberlo? Por ejemplo, el ampli que apenas publiqué acá:
> 
> _https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f31/diagramas-amplificadores-3225/index163.html#post879654_
> 
> Quiero hacer un sistema 2.1 con ese ampli y le quiero poner protección contra DC y OL, en este caso de cuantos watts sería la resistencia?
> 
> Salu2!
> 
> Salu2!


Dejandome llevar por lo que dice el datasheet, si la potencia que entrega es real, usa la de 5w


----------



## Sr. Domo

Ratmayor dijo:


> Dejandome llevar por lo que dice el datasheet, si la potencia que entrega es real, usa la de 5w



Ok, pero, hay alguna forma de calcular, esa resistencia si lo quiero usar en un ampli.... por ejemplo el TDA2030 con fuente simétrica? Puedes obtener 14W según el datasheet, para instalarle la protección al TDA2030, aún así sería una de 5W? o puede ser una de 2W por ejemplo, si la potencia es menor que la del TDA7290, supongo que la de 2W le vendría bien... solo digo 

Bueno, pregunto porque no explicaste esa parte (obviamente), de cuantos W sería esa resistencia de referencia, así como de: de 10 a 30W la resistencia es de 1W, de 31 a 70 de 2W y así...

Salu2!


----------



## Ratmayor

domonation dijo:


> Ok, pero, hay alguna forma de calcular, esa resistencia si lo quiero usar en un ampli.... por ejemplo el TDA2030 con fuente simétrica? Puedes obtener 14W según el datasheet, para instalarle la protección al TDA2030, aún así sería una de 5W? o puede ser una de 2W por ejemplo, si la potencia es menor que la del TDA7290, supongo que la de 2W le vendría bien... solo digo


http://www.profesorenlinea.cl/fisica/ElectricidadPotenciaResist.htm


----------



## Sr. Domo

Ratmayor dijo:


> http://www.profesorenlinea.cl/fisica/ElectricidadPotenciaResist.htm



Estuvo buena la lección de la ley de ohm y de watt , pero ya la había estudiado alguna vez, y hasta la fecha no he usado varias ecuaciones...

Peeero, sigo sin entender 

Según yo, la potencia de esa resistencia se podría calcular de la siguiente forma, *según yo*:

Para.... el TDA2030 en configuración de fuente simétrica a 14W RMS Vcc +/-18VCC...

Se mide el voltaje AC que llega al altavoz (voltaje eficaz), que serían 10.5...V (V= √W (14) . R [8])

después se calcula la corriente que circula por el altavoz a 14W... (I= W (14) / V [10.5]) que serían 1.333333..... A

Luego.... se calcula la corriente que atravesaría la resistencia.... pero sería la misma corriente por ser de un valor tan bajo, aunque aún así sería de unos 10W por lo menos....  por lo que este cálculo parece ser erróneo

Lo que se me ocurre es obtener la potencia de la resistencia tomando como referencia el offset... si tiene un offset de 5mV, y a 14W fluye una corriente de 1.3333A.... W=V*I W=0.05/1.33 W=0.0666666665W lo que sería una de mucho menos de 1/4W.... tampoco creo que esté bien 

como se calcula? que valores usaste para calcularla, algún método? ya que no me gustaría estar preguntando cada que quiera instalar la protección y no creo que me estés diciendo cada que pregunte, mejor me gustaría saber como se calcula la potencia de esa resistencia, porque siguiendo mis cálculos raros, pues serían mayor de 5W casi todas...

o mejor, que pasaría si en cualquier ampli uso la de 5W y hago el cálculo poniendo 5W para cualquier ampli de cualquier potencia, no funcionará como debe ser?

Me gustaría que me expliques mejor, ya que estoy perdido en esa parte 
Todo lo demás lo entiendo perfectamente, solo esa parte no 

Porque con el link que pusiste no me ayudó.... a la fuerza me aprendí la ley de ohm y watt , pero no puedo entender todavía esa parte, ya que tengo miedo de que use una resistencia de potencia incorrecta y el OL detector no funcione correctamente...

Salu2! y por cierto, es un excelente aporte!


----------



## Ratmayor

Oh San Ohm es tan sabio... No te compliques, es mas facil de lo que parece. Para hacerlo más fácil y obviando las matemáticas. Primero coloca una entrada constante en la entrada del amplificador a 1Khz, coloca una carga fantasma en la salida (Don fogo por ahí explicó como hacer una) y entre la salida y la carga fantasma, coloca una resistencia de 0.47ohms / 10w, luego mide la tensión AC que hay en la salida y después mide la corriente que hay entre los 2 terminales de la resistencia, hay vas a conseguir 3 cosas, la potencia real del ampli, saber que fusible puedes usar en caso de que quieras poner uno y cuánta corriente atraviesa la resistencia de salida. Generalmente los valores con los amplificadores son tan automáticos que se hacen casi fijos, al grado que lo determinarás automáticamente sin cálculos ni mediciones, por ejemplo: de 5w a 15w de salida, uso resistencias de 2w, de 16w a 100w 5w y así sucesivamente


----------



## Sr. Domo

Ratmayor dijo:


> Oh San Ohm es tan sabio... No te compliques, es mas facil de lo que parece. Para hacerlo más fácil y obviando las matemáticas. Primero coloca una entrada constante en la entrada del amplificador a 1Khz, coloca una carga fantasma en la salida (Don fogo por ahí explicó como hacer una) y entre la salida y la carga fantasma, coloca una resistencia de 0.47ohms / 10w, luego mide la tensión AC que hay en la salida y después mide la corriente que hay entre los 2 terminales de la resistencia, hay vas a conseguir 3 cosas, la potencia real del ampli, saber que fusible puedes usar en caso de que quieras poner uno y cuánta corriente atraviesa la resistencia de salida. Generalmente los valores con los amplificadores son tan automáticos que se hacen casi fijos, al grado que lo determinarás automáticamente sin cálculos ni mediciones, por ejemplo: de 5w a 15w de salida, uso resistencias de 2w, de 16w a 100w 5w y así sucesivamente



Ohhh, me ha quedado más claro! 
Veamos, el generador de 1KHz lo tengo, lo de la carga fantasma ya busqué y leí varios temas y ya tengo una idea de como armar una.
Ya recibí bastante ayuda y ahora es mi turno de ponerlo en práctica, solo me falta la resistencia de 4 ohms 11W que simulará el altavoz y la de R47 10W para hacer las mediciones.

No me queda mas que agradecerle la ayuda que me ha brindado Sr. Rat 

Salu2!


----------



## nuk

hola a foro ! 

que tal Ratmayor!


Ratmayor dijo:


> De que manera lo estás leyendo? Tienes algo que genere esa temperatura o te da valores trolls?


mide normalmente, osea temperatura ambiente de 18ºC _media noche_ hasta 39ºC _al media día_
(por el verano de por aquí )
solo que en el afán de llevar al máximo el valor medido utilice una brasa en casa para medir.
y me marco 320ºC luego de derretirse la unión de estaño entre el cable y el LM35D.

y me surgió una duda si se supone que la máxima lectura según el manual de National es:

*Specified Operating Temperature Range: TMIN to T MAX (Note 2)*
LM35, LM35A_______−55˚C to +150˚C
LM35C, LM35CA_____−40˚C to +110˚C
LM35D_______________0˚C to +100˚C _(es el que estoy usando)_

y utilizando este circuito  y que lo ideal seria utilizar el LM35 ó el LM35A y no el LM35D 
ya que este solo mide de 0 a 100ºC... no debería marcar esos valores ! ... bueno

pero según lo que aprecio  (regresando a los cálculos) el máximo valor a medir es de 358ºC
que equivale al máximo valor +5V dado por el ADC trabajando con 1024 bits y un Vref+ = 3.55V
_es en el caso de utilizar un potencimetro en vez del LM35X_

en fin.. ya e realizado varias pruebas como la máxima temperatura de una secadora de cabello = 102ºC
y la de un cubo de hielo del tamaño de un puño = 11ºC

bueno mi punto es que se debería respetar el rango de -55ºC a 150ºC y no lo hace
no se si sera el LM... a todo esto ya me enrede con valores y valores
por todo lo demás si se cumple.

aquí te dejo mi código, la lógica _(como comentario)_ y algunos valores calculados:
también te dejo la simulación en adjuntos.
saludos !


		Código:
	

;	 689 - 256 =  433 -->  433 * (355/1023) = 15155	 -->	151°C

;	1023 - 000 = 1023 --> 1023 * (355/1023) = 35805	 -->	358°C



;	Si AN0 > AN1 = temperatura sobre cero grados centígrados. Temp = +XXX°C
;	Si AN0 < AN1 = temperatura bajo cero grados centígrados.  Temp = -XXX°C
;	
;	Si AN0 > AN1 = (Valor de AN0) - (Valor de AN1) = (Valor Temp.)
;	Si AN0 < AN1 = (Valor de AN1) - (Valor de AN0) = (Valor Temp.)
;	
;	Una vez obtenido el Valor Temp: 
;
;	(Valor Temp.) * (355 / 1023) = Temp  ---> si usamos conversor de 10 bits
;	(Valor Temp.) * (355 /  255) = Temp  ---> si usamos conversor de  8 bits
;
;	donde:		355 = VREF+ * 100


;	|||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||
;	|														|
;	|			ARREGLO DE	TEMPERATURA	+/- XXX °C			|
;	|														|
;	|		IF = +XXX °C = 366/1023	= 358 --> 36 = 24h		|
;	|														|
;	|		IF = -XXX °C = 355/1023	= 347 --> 35 = 23h		|
;	|														|
;	|||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||


			LIST P=16F877A
			INCLUDE <P16F877A.INC>

			errorlevel -207
			errorlevel -302
			errorlevel -306

			CBLOCK 0X20
			ART_BIN_H
			ART_BIN_L
			ART_CNTBCDX
			ART_UNIDAD
			ART_DECENT
			ART_CENTEN
			ART_UNMILL
			ART_DEMILL

			ART_CONTBITS
			ART_COCIN_H
			ART_COCIN_L
			ART_RESTO
			ART_DIVID_L
			ART_DIVID_H
			ART_DIVISOR

			ART_MULTIR_H
			ART_MULTIR_L
			ART_MULTID_H
			ART_MULTID_L
			ART_PRODC_2H
			ART_PRODC_2L
			ART_PRODC_1H
			ART_PRODC_1L

			ART_OPERN_1H
			ART_OPERN_1L
			ART_OPERN_2H
			ART_OPERN_2L

			DT_ADRESH
			DT_ADRESL
			BIT_QIF
			DTMP1
			COMP_H1
			COMP_L1
			COMP_H2
			COMP_L2

			TEMP_H2
			TEMP_L2
			TEMP_H1
			TEMP_L1
			TMD1
			TMD2
			ENDC

			ORG 2007h
			DW	3F7Ah
			ORG 0000h

			BANKSEL TRISA
			CLRF TRISB
			MOVLW 0XC5			; ADFM  = 1   ADRESL |8|  ADRESH |2|
			MOVWF ADCON1		; PCFGX = 5
			BSF TRISA,0			; AN0 = ANALOG INPUT
			BSF TRISA,1			; AN1 = ANALOG INPUT
			BSF TRISA,3			; AN3 =	VREF+
			BANKSEL PORTA
			CLRF PORTB
			CALL LCD_INNI
			MOVLW 0C9h
			CALL SEND_CMMD
			MOVLW 0DFh
			CALL SEND_DATA
			MOVLW 'C'
			CALL SEND_DATA


RETORNA		MOVFW COMP_H2
			XORWF TEMP_H2,W
			BNZ IGUALQ1
			MOVFW COMP_L2
			XORWF TEMP_L2,W
			BNZ IGUALQ1
			MOVFW COMP_H1
			XORWF TEMP_H1,W
			BNZ IGUALQ1
			MOVFW COMP_L1
			XORWF TEMP_L1,W
			BNZ IGUALQ1

			MOVLW 0X81			; Fosc/64, Canal 0, A/D activo
			MOVWF ADCON0
			CALL READ_ADC
			MOVFW DT_ADRESH
			MOVWF COMP_H2
			MOVFW DT_ADRESL
			MOVWF COMP_L2

			MOVLW 0X89			; Fosc/64, Canal 1, A/D activo
			MOVWF ADCON0
			CALL READ_ADC
			MOVFW DT_ADRESH
			MOVWF COMP_H1
			MOVFW DT_ADRESL
			MOVWF COMP_L1
			GOTO RETORNA

IGUALQ1
			MOVLW 0X81			; Fosc/64, Canal 0, A/D activo
			MOVWF ADCON0
			CALL READ_ADC
			MOVFW DT_ADRESH
			MOVWF COMP_H2
			MOVWF TEMP_H2
			MOVFW DT_ADRESL
			MOVWF COMP_L2
			MOVWF TEMP_L2

			MOVLW 0X89			; Fosc/64, Canal 1, A/D activo
			MOVWF ADCON0
			CALL READ_ADC
			MOVFW DT_ADRESH
			MOVWF COMP_H1
			MOVWF TEMP_H1
			MOVFW DT_ADRESL
			MOVWF COMP_L1
			MOVWF TEMP_L1

			MOVFW COMP_H1
			XORWF COMP_H2,W
			BZ CUT_X1
			MOVFW COMP_H1
			SUBWF COMP_H2,W
			BC UNO_X	;	COMP_H2 ES MAYOR
			GOTO DOS_X	;	COMP_H1 ES MAYOR O IGUAL

	CUT_X1	MOVFW COMP_L1
			XORWF COMP_H1,W
			BZ UNO_X
			MOVFW COMP_L1
			SUBWF COMP_L2,W
			BC UNO_X	;	COMP_L2 ES MAYOR
			GOTO DOS_X	;	COMP_L1 ES MAYOR O IGUAL


	UNO_X	BSF BIT_QIF,0
			MOVFW COMP_H2
			MOVWF ART_OPERN_2H	;	DATO
			MOVFW COMP_L2		;	MAYOR
			MOVWF ART_OPERN_2L	;

			MOVFW COMP_H1
			MOVWF ART_OPERN_1H	;	DATO
			MOVFW COMP_L1		;	MENOR
			MOVWF ART_OPERN_1L	;

			MOVLW 000h
			MOVWF ART_MULTIR_H
			MOVLW 023h
			MOVWF ART_MULTIR_L

			GOTO TRES_X

	DOS_X	BCF BIT_QIF,0
			MOVFW COMP_H1
			MOVWF ART_OPERN_2H	;	DATO
			MOVFW COMP_L1		;	MAYOR
			MOVWF ART_OPERN_2L	;

			MOVFW COMP_H2
			MOVWF ART_OPERN_1H	;	DATO
			MOVFW COMP_L2		;	MENOR
			MOVWF ART_OPERN_1L	;

			MOVLW 000h
			MOVWF ART_MULTIR_H
			MOVLW 024h
			MOVWF ART_MULTIR_L
	
	TRES_X	CALL ARIT_RESTA_16BIT	;	RES = ART_OPERN_2H/2L

			MOVFW ART_OPERN_2H
			MOVWF ART_MULTID_H
			MOVFW ART_OPERN_2L
			MOVWF ART_MULTID_L
			CALL ARIT_MULTIPLICA_16BIT

			MOVFW ART_PRODC_1H
			MOVWF ART_BIN_H
			MOVFW ART_PRODC_1L
			MOVWF ART_BIN_L
			CALL ARIT_BIN_BCD_16BIT


			MOVLW 0C5h
			CALL SEND_CMMD
			BTFSS BIT_QIF,0
			GOTO NTX1
			GOTO NTX2

	NTX1	MOVLW '-'
			CALL SEND_DATA
			GOTO NTX3
	NTX2	MOVLW '+'
			CALL SEND_DATA

	NTX3	MOVFW ART_DEMILL
			ADDLW 030h
			CALL SEND_DATA
			MOVFW ART_UNMILL
			ADDLW 030h
			CALL SEND_DATA
			MOVFW ART_CENTEN
			ADDLW 030h
			CALL SEND_DATA

			GOTO RETORNA


;:::::::::::::	Zone of Sub-Rutine	:::::::::::::

READ_ADC	MOVLW .10
			CALL TM_XML
			BSF ADCON0,GO_DONE
			BTFSC ADCON0,GO_DONE
			GOTO $-1
			MOVFW ADRESH
			MOVWF DT_ADRESH
			BANKSEL ADRESL
			MOVFW ADRESL
			BANKSEL PORTA
			MOVWF DT_ADRESL
			RETURN


LCD_INNI	CLRF PORTB
			CALL TM_20M

			MOVLW b'00110000'
			MOVWF PORTB
			CALL ENABLE_CMD
			MOVLW .5
			CALL TM_XML

			MOVLW b'00110000'
			MOVWF PORTB
			CALL ENABLE_CMD
			CALL TM_XUS

			MOVLW b'00110000'
			MOVWF PORTB
			CALL ENABLE_CMD
			MOVLW .5
			CALL TM_20US

			MOVLW b'00100000'
			MOVWF PORTB
			CALL ENABLE_CMD
			MOVLW .5
			CALL TM_20US

			MOVLW b'00101000'	; LCD de 2 líneas
			CALL SEND_CMMD		; y caracteres de 5x7 puntos.

			MOVLW b'00000001'	; Pantalla encendida y limpia
			CALL SEND_CMMD		; Cursor al principio de la línea 1.

			MOVLW b'00001100'	; Cursor apagado.
			CALL SEND_CMMD

			MOVLW b'00000110'	; Cursor en modo incrementar.
			CALL SEND_CMMD
			RETURN


SEND_DATA	MOVWF DTMP1
			ANDLW 0F0h
			IORLW 0X04
			MOVWF PORTB
			CALL ENABLE_DTT
			SWAPF DTMP1,W
			ANDLW 0F0h
			IORLW 0X04
			MOVWF PORTB
			CALL ENABLE_DTT
			RETURN
	
SEND_CMMD	MOVWF DTMP1
			ANDLW 0F0h
			MOVWF PORTB
			CALL ENABLE_CMD
			SWAPF DTMP1,W
			ANDLW 0F0h
			MOVWF PORTB
			CALL ENABLE_CMD
			RETURN

ENABLE_CMD	BSF PORTB,3
			MOVLW .2
			CALL TM_XML
			BCF PORTB,3
			MOVLW .2
			CALL TM_XML
			RETURN

ENABLE_DTT	BSF PORTB,3
			MOVLW .11
			CALL TM_20US
			BCF PORTB,3
			MOVLW .11
			CALL TM_20US
			RETURN


ARIT_BIN_BCD_16BIT
			MOVF	ART_BIN_H,W
			MOVWF	ART_DIVID_H
			MOVF	ART_BIN_L,W
			MOVWF	ART_DIVID_L
			MOVLW	.5
			MOVWF	ART_CNTBCDX
			MOVLW	ART_UNIDAD
			MOVWF	FSR
ARIT_DIGITOBCD
			MOVLW	.10
			MOVWF	ART_DIVISOR
			CALL	ARIT_DIVIDE_16BIT
			MOVWF	INDF
			INCF	FSR,F
			MOVF	ART_COCIN_H,W
			MOVWF	ART_DIVID_H
			MOVF	ART_COCIN_L,W
			MOVWF	ART_DIVID_L
			DECFSZ	ART_CNTBCDX,F
			GOTO	ARIT_DIGITOBCD
			RETURN



ARIT_DIVIDE_16BIT
			CLRF	ART_COCIN_H
			CLRF	ART_COCIN_L
			CLRF	ART_RESTO
			MOVLW	.16
			MOVWF	ART_CONTBITS
ARIT_DIVIDEBIT16
			RLF		ART_DIVID_L,F
			RLF		ART_DIVID_H,F
			RLF		ART_RESTO,F
			MOVF	ART_DIVISOR,W
			SUBWF	ART_RESTO,W
			BTFSC	STATUS,C
			MOVWF	ART_RESTO
			RLF		ART_COCIN_L,F
			RLF		ART_COCIN_H,F
			DECFSZ	ART_CONTBITS,F
			GOTO	ARIT_DIVIDEBIT16
			MOVF	ART_RESTO,W
			RETURN



ARIT_MULTIPLICA_16BIT
			CLRF	ART_PRODC_1H
			CLRF	ART_PRODC_1L
			CLRF	ART_PRODC_2H
			CLRF	ART_PRODC_2L
			MOVLW	.16
			MOVWF	ART_CONTBITS
ARIT_MULTIPLICA16BIT
			RRF		ART_MULTIR_H,F
			RRF		ART_MULTIR_L,F
			BTFSS	STATUS,C
			GOTO	ARIT_MULTIPLICADOR_BITCERO
			MOVF	ART_MULTID_L,W
			ADDWF	ART_PRODC_2L,F
			BTFSC	STATUS,C
			INCF	ART_PRODC_2H,F
			MOVF	ART_MULTID_H,W
			ADDWF	ART_PRODC_2H,F
ARIT_MULTIPLICADOR_BITCERO
			RRF		ART_PRODC_2H,F
			RRF		ART_PRODC_2L,F
			RRF		ART_PRODC_1H,F
			RRF		ART_PRODC_1L,F
			DECFSZ	ART_CONTBITS,F
			GOTO	ARIT_MULTIPLICA16BIT
			RETURN



ARIT_RESTA_16BIT
			COMF	ART_OPERN_1H,F
			COMF	ART_OPERN_1L,F
			MOVLW	.1
			ADDWF	ART_OPERN_1L,F	
			BTFSC	STATUS,C
			INCF	ART_OPERN_1H,F
			MOVF	ART_OPERN_1L,W
ARIT_SUMA_16BIT
			MOVF	ART_OPERN_1L,W
			ADDWF	ART_OPERN_2L,F
			BTFSC	STATUS,C
			INCF	ART_OPERN_1H,F
			MOVF	ART_OPERN_1H,W
			ADDWF	ART_OPERN_2H,F
			RETURN


	TM_XML	MOVWF TMD1	; de 1mS hasta 255mS
			MOVLW .248
			MOVWF TMD2
			NOP
			DECFSZ TMD2,F
			GOTO $-2
			DECFSZ TMD1,F
			GOTO $-6
			RETURN

	TM_XUS	MOVLW .48	; 200uS
	TM_20US	MOVWF TMD2
			NOP
			DECFSZ TMD2,F
			GOTO $-2
			NOP
			NOP
			NOP
			RETURN

	TM_20M	MOVLW .20	; 20mS
			MOVWF TMD1
			MOVLW .248
			MOVWF TMD2
			NOP
			DECFSZ TMD2,F
			GOTO $-2
			DECFSZ TMD1,F
			GOTO $-6

	TM_79M	MOVLW .18	; 79uS
			MOVWF TMD2
			NOP
			DECFSZ TMD2,F
			GOTO $-2
			NOP
			NOP
			RETURN

;:::::::::::::	Zone of Sub-Rutine	:::::::::::::

			END


PSD: una previa de mi avance... que aun lo tengo así por falta de tiempo.


----------



## andrew01

PCB finalmente diseñado para abreviar protector es el momento de probarlo 

un cordial saludo 
andrew01


----------



## itzamna06

Muy buen dia señores del foro, la inquietud es respecto al amplificador Sinclair Z30.
Como instalar el Circuito Integral de Proteccion.  
Gracias y gran aporte


----------



## magomac

itzamna06 dijo:


> Muy buen dia señores del foro, la inquietud es respecto al amplificador Sinclair Z30.
> Como instalar el Circuito Integral de Proteccion.
> Gracias y gran aporte



Asi compañero:

Ver el archivo adjunto 75846

Slds.


----------



## itzamna06

Gracias  por la respuesta, tenia la duda porque el sinclair z30 es un circuito de clase AB y encontre otro cricuito del sinclair el cual tiene una resistencia de 0.1 entre el emisor y la salida de audio.  Subo el circuito.
Con este circuito supongo que tengo que omitir las resistencias de 0.47 del protector integral.
Gracias.


----------



## Fogonazo

itzamna06 dijo:


> Gracias  por la respuesta, tenia la duda porque el sinclair z30 es un circuito de clase AB y encontre otro cricuito del sinclair el cual tiene una resistencia de 0.1 entre el emisor y la salida de audio.  Subo el circuito.
> Con este circuito _*supongo que tengo que omitir las resistencias de 0.47 del protector integral.*_
> Gracias.



Supones mal, no hay que omitir *nada*.


----------



## Ratmayor

itzamna06 dijo:


> Gracias  por la respuesta, tenia la duda porque el sinclair z30 es un circuito de clase AB y encontre otro cricuito del sinclair el cual tiene una resistencia de 0.1 entre el emisor y la salida de audio.  Subo el circuito.
> Con este circuito supongo que tengo que omitir las resistencias de 0.47 del protector integral.
> Gracias.


Como dice Don Fogo, no se omite nada, solo que en vez de 0.47Ω, coloca la de 0.1Ω del amplificador. Ojo, no vas a agregar otra resistencia, la resistencia del protector es la misma del amplificador conectada en el emisor positivo.
​En todo caso, solo se cambia de lugar, la puedes dejar en el protector o bien, se deja en el amplificador y el protector se conectaría así:
Ver el archivo adjunto 75847​


----------



## magomac

Tengo algunas preguntontas:

-Puedo usar el par mpsa42-mpsa92?(adjunto simulación)
-el protector DC al ocurrir un evento,deja el rele desconectado todo el tiempo
es posible hacer lo mismo con el detector de sobrecarga?

Por lo demas esto funciona de pelicula,desconecta los parlantes inmediatamente al apagar,los conecta con retardo, etc.
Una anecdota fue que un tema comenzaba con un buen golpe de bombo (Reel Tight; Warren G) y el protector
se puso a funcionar, pero no volvió 
Revisé y tenía el transistor (2n5401-Q3 en la simulación) que sensa los detectores, en corto.
Los demas estaban bien. Alguna idea de lo que pudo haber pasado?
La configuracion en que ocurrió esto era la original del diagrama de bushell ,
con el par 2n5551/2n5401,sin modificaciones, solo nuevo pcb con doble detector dc.

Slds.


----------



## Ratmayor

magomac dijo:


> -Puedo usar el par mpsa42-mpsa92?(adjunto simulación)


Si puedes, solo que tendrías que modificar el PCB o usar el que posteó BUSHELL


magomac dijo:


> -el protector DC al ocurrir un evento,deja el rele desconectado todo el tiempo
> es posible hacer lo mismo con el detector de sobrecarga?


Sí se puede, julianlp subió una propuesta para esto...



magomac dijo:


> Por lo demas esto funciona de pelicula,desconecta los parlantes inmediatamente al apagar,los conecta con retardo, etc.
> Una anecdota fue que un tema comenzaba con un buen golpe de bombo (Reel Tight; Warren G) y el protector
> se puso a funcionar, pero no volvió
> Revisé y tenía el transistor (2n5401-Q3 en la simulación) que sensa los detectores, en corto.
> Los demas estaban bien. Alguna idea de lo que pudo haber pasado?
> La configuracion en que ocurrió esto era la original del diagrama de bushell ,
> con el par 2n5551/2n5401,sin modificaciones, solo nuevo pcb con doble detector dc.
> 
> Slds.


En caso de que el Q3 se te incendie XD debes aumentar la resistencia (R3) que va al capacitor de disparo de 100Ω a 150Ω. Eso ocurre porque la descarga es muy agresiva para el transistor y necesitas suavizarlo un poco


----------



## magomac

> Si puedes, solo que tendrías que modificar el PCB o usar el que posteó BUSHELL


Ok 



> Sí se puede, julianlp subió una propuesta para esto...



La probé en la simulación de Juliangp, pero no puedo hacer andar bien todas las protecciones juntas..
funciona bien solita, pero al conectar con las demas ya no..:cabezon:



> En caso de que el Q3 se te incendie XD debes aumentar la resistencia (R3) que va al capacitor de disparo de 100Ω a 150Ω. Eso ocurre porque la descarga es muy agresiva para el transistor y necesitas suavizarlo un poco




La zorra compa, eso queria saber..muchas gracias..

slds.


----------



## Mastodonte Man

Tengo una duda ahora que estoy diseñando una fuente para poder alimentar este protector, se que se alimenta con +24v y en mi diseño coloque 12 relés de 12v en serie en sus contactos de la bobina, pero que corriente necesitara??? Segun leí, cada relé usaria aprox. 200mA si funciona a 12v pero me suena exagerado  y si son dos relés , deberia usar +24v/500mA??? 
SALUDOS!!!


----------



## Fogonazo

Mastodonte Man dijo:


> Tengo una duda ahora que estoy diseñando una fuente para poder alimentar este protector, se que se alimenta con +24v y en mi diseño coloque 12 relés de 12v en serie en sus contactos de la bobina, pero que corriente necesitara??? Segun leí, cada relé usaria aprox. 200mA si funciona a 12v pero me suena exagerado  y si son dos relés , deberia usar +24v/500mA???
> SALUDOS!!!



200mA me parece exagerado 

Si colocas *2* relees en serie de *12Vcc 200mA*, necesitas para accionarlos *24Vcc 200mA *


----------



## Mastodonte Man

Cierto, gracias por la aclaracion compañero. Dejame te digo qur medi la resietencia de las bobinas de los 4 relevadores de 12v que usare y estan entre 395Ω y 406Ω y no se si esta bien lo que hice pero segun la ley de ohm dice que:
I=V/R
I=12v/395Ω
I=0.0303 Amp.
I=30.3 mA

Esto es mas razonable, no??? Y si pondre 2 relevadores de 12v/30mA entonces los 2 conectados a 24v igual consumirian 30mA , no???

Si es cierto, entonces se alimenta con +24v/30mA, mas razonable...

SALUDOS!!


----------



## Ratmayor

El consumo es correcto, sin embargo, yo lo alimentaría con 24V 50mA para darle un margen de seguridad...


----------



## Fogonazo

Mastodonte Man dijo:


> Cierto, gracias por la aclaracion compañero. Dejame te digo qur medi la resietencia de las bobinas de los 4 relevadores de 12v que usare y estan entre 395Ω y 406Ω y no se si esta bien lo que hice pero segun la ley de ohm dice que:
> I=V/R
> I=12v/395Ω
> I=0.0303 Amp.
> I=30.3 mA
> 
> Esto es mas razonable, no??? Y si pondre 2 relevadores de 12v/30mA entonces los 2 conectados a 24v igual consumirian 30mA , no???
> 
> Si es cierto, entonces se alimenta con +24v/30mA, mas razonable...
> 
> SALUDOS!!



Ahora la corriente "Tiene mejor color"


----------



## damper0505

hola 
amigos mi duda es si puedo dejar un solo rele como en los equipos de sonido o es mejor doble rele 

gracias


----------



## Ratmayor

Eso depende de que tanta potencia estemos hablando...


----------



## moonwalker

hola rat y para el resto de los colegas que han intervenido en este extraordinario tema.. tengo una duda respecto a la resistencia conectada a la base el transistor driver que maneja el relé. En el plano que presentó Bushell donde se aprecia el circuito estéreo, la dicha resistencia es de 22k pero en los PCB que tu posteaste para protección STK y amplificadores transistorizado AB, la resistencia es de 220 ohmios. a que se debe esa discrepancia?? cuál de los dos valores es el indicado?? otra duda que tengo es que no me ha funcionado correctamente el indicador por el LED rojo y el verde, he querido implementar el indicador con el LED verde entre relé y VCC y el LED  rojo entre relé y tierra el cual indica protección pero 
no me funciona, ambos LED se encienden al darle inicio al circuito. bueno gracias por tu atención y pronta ayuda.


----------



## Ratmayor

moonwalker dijo:


> hola rat y para el resto de los colegas que han intervenido en este extraordinario tema.. tengo una duda respecto a la resistencia conectada a la base el transistor driver que maneja el relé. En el plano que presentó Bushell donde se aprecia el circuito estéreo, la dicha resistencia es de 22k pero en los PCB que tu posteaste para protección STK y amplificadores transistorizado AB, la resistencia es de 220 ohmios. a que se debe esa discrepancia?? cuál de los dos valores es el indicado??


Eso depende de que transistor driver estés usando, entre más corriente de base necesite para disparar, la R es más grande... Bushell probando y quemando lol determinó que la mejor R para los transistores que usaba era de 22KΩ, con los que yo usé con 100Ω fue suficiente...


moonwalker dijo:


> otra duda que tengo es que no me ha funcionado correctamente el indicador por el LED rojo y el verde, he querido implementar el indicador con el LED verde entre relé y VCC y el LED  rojo entre relé y tierra el cual indica protección pero
> no me funciona, ambos LED se encienden al darle inicio al circuito. bueno gracias por tu atención y pronta ayuda.


¿Podrías postear una foto de tu montaje para verificar si hay algún fallo en las conexiones?


----------



## moonwalker

Hola rat te adjunto exactamente el esquema que estoy usando de los LEDS indicadores. El LED verde está conectado entre el colector del driver del relé y 24 voltios y el LED rojo está conectado entre el colector del mencionado transistor y tierra. Cuando enciendo el circuito ambos LEDS se encienden cuando debería de encender solamente rojo y cuando el delay termine entonces se apaga el rojo y enciende el verde. Sin embargo cuando el delay termina se apaga el rojo y el verde queda permanentemente encendido tanto durante el encendido como cuando temina el delay. Ya con el relé activado, procedo a enviar corriente continua al detector DC y el LED rojo se enciende indicando protección pero el LED verde queda encendido y el relé queda energizado, es decir no se desactiva. Cuando quito el LED rojo entonces todo funciona perfectamente: al encender el circuito empieza el delay, y el LED verde queda apagado cuando termina el delay se enciende el LED verde y se activa el relé; entonces procedo  a enviar corriente continua al detector DC y el LED verde se apaga y el relé se desactiva, es decir que funciona perfectamente el circuito cuando elimino el LED rojo. El circuito lo tengo minuciosamente construido en el protoboard.  Gracias por tu atención.


----------



## crazysound

A mí también me pasó lo mismo la vez que lo armé así a los leds. No te queda otra que usar transistores. Yo uso uno para cada led.

Saludos..


----------



## Ratmayor

moonwalker dijo:


> Hola rat te adjunto exactamente el esquema que estoy usando de los LEDS indicadores. El LED verde está conectado entre el colector del driver del relé y 24 voltios y el LED rojo está conectado entre el colector del mencionado transistor y tierra. Cuando enciendo el circuito ambos LEDS se encienden cuando debería de encender solamente rojo y cuando el delay termine entonces se apaga el rojo y enciende el verde. Sin embargo cuando el delay termina se apaga el rojo y el verde queda permanentemente encendido tanto durante el encendido como cuando temina el delay. Ya con el relé activado, procedo a enviar corriente continua al detector DC y el LED rojo se enciende indicando protección pero el LED verde queda encendido y el relé queda energizado, es decir no se desactiva. Cuando quito el LED rojo entonces todo funciona perfectamente: al encender el circuito empieza el delay, y el LED verde queda apagado cuando termina el delay se enciende el LED verde y se activa el relé; entonces procedo  a enviar corriente continua al detector DC y el LED verde se apaga y el relé se desactiva, es decir que funciona perfectamente el circuito cuando elimino el LED rojo. El circuito lo tengo minuciosamente construido en el protoboard.  Gracias por tu atención.


Hola, es raro que no te funcione, seguramente es porque el rele es de alta impedancia y el transistor no tiene baja "resistencia de encendido", como dice crazysound, mejor usa la propuesta de Bushell y maneja los LEDs con transistores


----------



## moonwalker

hola rat también estuve usando el circuito de un transistor para cada LED y ninguno de los dos enciende y lo tengo tal cual como el esquema de Bushell. Lo que si me gustaría es que me aclaren una duda, la disposición  de los LEDS conectados a los transistores no están mal polarizados????? veo un cátodo de los diodos LEDS conectados a VCC y el otro con el anodo a tierra.


----------



## Ratmayor

moonwalker dijo:


> hola rat también estuve usando el circuito de un transistor para cada LED y ninguno de los dos enciende y lo tengo tal cual como el esquema de Bushell. Lo que si me gustaría es que me aclaren una duda, la disposición  de los LEDS conectados a los transistores no están mal polarizados????? veo un cátodo de los diodos LEDS conectados a VCC y el otro con el anodo a tierra.


No lo había notado, ya probaste invirtiéndolos?


----------



## moonwalker

hola Rat gracias por responder, Bueno fíjate basado en el esquema dado por Bushell, lo que hice fue simplemente invertir los diodos LEDS como me dijiste y tampoco me funcionó. apenas el LED rojo enciende de manera muy tenue y el verde jamás enciende. La solución fue dejar los diodos como los invertí pero separar de manera independiente los emisores de ambos transistores. ahí dejo el esquema como me funcionó perfectamente y el circuito dispara y enciende y apaga  los LEDS de manera correcta.



este es el esquema


----------



## Ratmayor

Es que igual, si tu relé es de alta impedancia y el transistor que estás usando no tiene baja resistencia de encendido, no podrías usar ningún indicador, incluso el del LED titilante


----------



## moonwalker

no sabía rat que ese rele con bobina de alta impedancia podría traerme algo de problemas.. mide 1100 ohmios en la bobina.. pero rat, el circuito me está funcionando perfectamente.. lo que tu me quieres decir es que si uso un transistor driver diferente al BD139 con resistencia baja de encendido y con el mismo relé, aún usando este último circuito tendría problemas???


----------



## itzamna06

Saludos a todos.
Tengo una duda con el circuito de proteccion de audio con pic.
  LED indica por medio de la cantidad de parpadeos que error ha ocurrido...
      2 Parpadeos: DC en la salida.
      3 Parpadeos: Sobrecarga o cortocircuito.
      4 Parpadeos: Sobre calentamiento del sistema.
Mi duda es respecto a la proteccion AC, no veo que el led indique esta proteccion, significa que ya no la tiene el circuito?
Gracias.


----------



## Ratmayor

itzamna06 dijo:


> Saludos a todos.
> Tengo una duda con el circuito de proteccion de audio con pic.
> LED indica por medio de la cantidad de parpadeos que error ha ocurrido...
> 2 Parpadeos: DC en la salida.
> 3 Parpadeos: Sobrecarga o cortocircuito.
> 4 Parpadeos: Sobre calentamiento del sistema.
> Mi duda es respecto a la proteccion AC, no veo que el led indique esta proteccion, significa que ya no la tiene el circuito?
> Gracias.


Así es, y es así por 2 cosas, la primera es que el PIC al apagarse, apaga el relé inmediatamente y la segunda es porque ya que AC no es un error como tal, sino que es solo hacer una desconexión inmediata para evitar que se escuche la descarga de la fuente y toda clase de ruidos raros que hace un amplificador al apagarlo


----------



## marcelojeep

Saludos a Ratmayor y Bushell por este protector excelente. Estoy queriendolo empezarlo, pero sinceramente no comprendo cual es el pcb correcto con las modificaciones pertinentes, por el momento lo quiero utilizar con un amplificador AB, por ahi mas adelante intentarlo usar en un clase D. No comprendo todavia como calcular los dos componentes (*) y (**). Muchas gracias.


----------



## Ratmayor

marcelojeep dijo:


> Saludos a Ratmayor y Bushell por este protector excelente. Estoy queriendolo empezarlo, pero sinceramente no comprendo cual es el pcb correcto con las modificaciones pertinentes, por el momento lo quiero utilizar con un amplificador AB, por ahi mas adelante intentarlo usar en un clase D. No comprendo todavia como calcular los dos componentes (*) y (**). Muchas gracias.


Ambos PCBs funcionan y puedes usar tanto la versión de Bushell como la mía o bien, diseñar tu propia PCB, en cuanto a las R (*) y (**):


		Código:
	

R(*) = +Vcc / 3.5 = (Valor en K cercano de la resistencia). 
Ejm: 50V / 3,5V = 14,285 lo que serían 15K

 
R(**) = Tomas el resultado anterior y lo divides por la potencia de las R de salida, si son de 5W haces esto: 
	
	




		Código:
	

14,285 / 5W = 2,857 lo que serían 2.7K

, aunque en este paso, siempre es mejor calcular el puente Wheatstone desde 0.


----------



## marcelojeep

Me interesaria hacer el PCB del post #120, pero tengo dos grandes dudas. Donde dice panel va conectado el led bicolor? si es asi observo que va directo a 24v y el pin del medio a masa, no se quema asi? como hay que conectarlo? si quisiera poner dos leds uno rojo y el otro verde como tengo que conectarlo? Despues tengo la duda de como se exita la bobina del rele de 12v? hay que poner dos puentes en las islas cuadradas proximas? de que forma? Gracias a todos. Sinceramente este foro es excelente. He aprendido mucho aqui.


----------



## Mastodonte Man

mastodonte man dijo:


>



El PCB que puse en el mensaje #120, en cuanto al LED , tienes razón, ya que se nota que se podría quemar el led al estar conectado el +24v con GND al mismo tiempo, *AUNQUE* de acuerdo a este diagrama:






Suponiendo que el pin de "Relé" es la pata central del TIP41, el conexionado estaría bien, tal vez sea que no sea buena idea usar un diodo bi-color ya que de cierta forma un LED verde quedaría directo a +24v....
Modificando el PCB por dos diodos individuales, se ve con mejor forma esa parte:






También puse 2 relés de +12v en serie para que buscar un relé de 24v no fuera un problema y re-force las pistas pero aun no lo he probado por falta de tiempo y dinero 

Si alguien quiere que le pase las mascaras del PCB para probarlo por mi  , seria bajo su responsabilidad aunque estaría casi seguro de que funciona...

SALUDOS!!!

PD: Los puentes necesarios si están trazados en la placa pero al ser de baja calidad las imagenes que puedo subir aquí, no se distinguen, pero al subirlas en PDF, se ven donde van.


----------



## marcelojeep

Bueno como a Ratmayor le gusta este PCB, te voy a pedir en nombre de todos que subas el PCB asi lo armo y lo pruebo.  Entonces si uso un amplificador AB y le quiero tomar una referencia de los transistores va al +E y directamente no se le pone puente ni nada y la salida del amplificador a IN es asi? pero si es stk, tda o clase d en +E va la salida del amplicador y hay que poner la resistencia ceramica de 0,47 ohm y en in no poner nada es asi? segunda pregunta... me gusto el detalle que puso bushell en el post #6 que puso un fusible aereo entre la entrada de linea a el relay? aca podriamos hacer lo mismo? opino que despues de la entrada IN podriamos cortar la pista y hacer dos dos conecciones en donde podriamos poner dos pines que ahi se conecten cada extremo del fusible no? 
Y otra pregunta sobre el diseño #6, si quisiera usarlo para un amplificador clase AB, en la entrada va la referencia +E, se saca la resistencia ceramica de 0,47 y donde iria conectada dicha resistencia va la salida del amplificador?
Mis respetos a Ratmayor por el diseño, y creo que el pcb de bushell del #6 es el mejor en stereo y este ultimo de Mastodonte Man es version mono es el que le sigue.
Por favor Mastodonte subi el PCB, si podes hacerle la modificacion para que quede el fusible aereo seria mejor. en ambos pcb que fusible hay que poner? como se calcula? Mastodonte podrias tambien subir la version stereo con mismas modificaciones? 
Gracias.


----------



## Mastodonte Man

OK , subo los archivos del PCB para que puedas probarlo...

-Si vas a armar un amplificador clase AB, debes conectar la salida del amplificador al pin "IN" y el    pin "+E" va conectado directamente al emisor del transistor positivo correspondiente al canal (es decir, la resistencia que esta entre el pin "+E" y el pin "IN" en el protector se puentea).

-Si fuera el caso de que armaras un amplificador clase D, con TDA o con STK, debes conectar la salida del amplificador al pin "+E" y poner la resistencia de 0.47Ω/10w que esta en el PCB, el pin "IN" en este caso no se usa.

-Conectas la salida "GND" del amplificador a uno de los pines "GND" del protector.

-Conectas los +24vcc en el protector y conectas en "AC DET." el voltaje proveniente del transformador (Voltaje sin rectificar).

-En el pin "OUT" ya sale la señal del amplificador con todas las protecciones del circuito activas, conectas uno de los pines "GND" a la bocina.

-El pin "RETORNO" lo puse para poder usarlo, por ejemplo, con drivers que tienen la red de zobel en la misma placa, así el audio sale de la placa antes de la red de zoobel, entra al protector, y el la salida del protector regresa al driver pero ahora solo para pasar por la red de zobel en el PCB del driver, solo que en los drivers, estas "salidas y entradas de audio" las marco como "RETORNO" por eso la puse así en el protector. 

-Respecto al fusible que me dices, lo vi pero yo siento que no tiene nada que hacer un fusible entre el pin "IN" y los relés ya que los relés son los que se encargarían de desconectar el audio, cosa que los fusibles harían al quemarse (cosa innecesaria y que dudo que suceda), por eso no los agregue en este diseño. 

-En cuanto a el diseño estereo lo eliminé de mi PC ya que como comentó Ratmayor, con potencias altas era muchísimo mas recomendable usar dos placas mono ya que la estereo no podría aguantarlo por su diseño, así que preferiría armar dos placas para la potencia que sea 

SALUDOS!!!

PD: El calculo de las resistencias (*), (**) y (***) están en la misma PCB, ahí puse las formulas para no olvidarlas 

PD2: La placa mide 10.82cm de largo por 5.69cm de alto. Mas o menos sepan el tamaño que debe tener al imprimir.


----------



## juliangp

Acá les dejo el diagrama de un detector de cortocircuitos a base de operacionales, el cuál dispara un pulso de 10v a la salida en caso de corto circuito:



Saludos


----------



## Ratmayor

Hay quienes usan un optoacoplador para sensar la corriente, dejo por acá un ejemplo de como lo hacen:




Incluso he visto que el mismo circuito lo implementan en amplificadores clase D...


----------



## juliangp

Esta bueno ese con optoacoplador, lo voy a guardar en mis esquemas jaja, por lo pronto voy a probar el mio y le voy a hacer un pcb, ya que proteje tanto del lado positivo como negaivo de la onda y tiene mayor capacidad de ajuste. De todos modos cualuiera de los dos podría hacer las eces de sensor conectándolo a un microcontrolador...


----------



## el chimbo

amigo Ratmayor solo tengo una consulta con este protector para amplis clase D
como haria para conectar el optoaclopador al pin sd del IR 2110??? 
y tambien tienes alguna formula para calcular la resistencia que descargue el condensador de 
disparo?? por cierto excelente trabajo y aporte con este tipo de protecciones para proteger tanto el ampli como las bocinas. de antemano muchas gracias 

el protector es este


----------



## Ratmayor

Bien, resulta que ese opto-acoplador lo puse allí para una modificación del amplificador clase d UCD que diseño Tacatomon y hubo que desconectar el SD para hacerlo compatible. En cuanto a él cálculo del tiempo de disparo, mejor sería que jugaras con los valores, para no hacerlo engorroso...


----------



## el chimbo

Gracias amigo Ratmayor por la respuesta.
la verdad me intereso mucho por el ampli clase D UCD del foro aunque no lo quiero para potencias
exageradas  me gusto por lo del pin SD del IR para poder conectarlo con el ampli.
vi en un modificación del foro que el emisor del 4n25 va hacia -V y el colector va hacia el pin SD estara bien si lo cenecto asi??


----------



## Ratmayor

el chimbo dijo:


> Gracias amigo Ratmayor por la respuesta.
> la verdad me intereso mucho por el ampli clase D UCD del foro aunque no lo quiero para potencias
> exageradas  me gusto por lo del pin SD del IR para poder conectarlo con el ampli.


Muy bien ese amplificador responde bien siempre y cuando no pases los 400W que es cuando comienza a hacer cosas raras 


el chimbo dijo:


> Vi en un modificación del foro que el emisor del 4n25 va hacia -V y el colector va hacia el pin SD estara bien si lo cenecto asi??


Sí, tal cual está en el esquema...

Ten en cuenta que el protector activará primero el SD y luego el relé, esto se hizo así para evitar el pop de arranque del amplificador y para que el amplificador estuviese preparado a la hora de que el relé se activara...


----------



## el chimbo

gracias te agradezco  mucho hoy si me queda claro como seria la conexión 
este proyecto sera el siguiente en la lista


----------



## leaseba

Una pregunta nuk fuera de todo esto, queria saber cual es la forma de pensar la disposicion de los componentes y ver donde poner cada uno ya que observo tu placa y esta como si fuera echa profesionalmente. Ay algun secreto o forma ?? Gracias


----------



## el chimbo

Una pregunta amigo Ratmayor  tengo los elementos para realizar este proyecto 
pero he estado comparándolo con el que aparece al principio del post y no veo el detector de ac
y si lo omitiera en donde colocaria la resistencia para descargar el capacitor de disparo??

veo la resistencia de overload
y la resistencia de deteccion de DC pero no veo esa parte
O tendria que realizarla por aparte???
ya que la fuente que tengo es lineal no es switching
de antemano gracias


----------



## Ratmayor

el chimbo dijo:


> Una pregunta amigo Ratmayor  tengo los elementos para realizar este proyecto
> pero he estado comparándolo con el que aparece al principio del post y no veo el detector de ac
> y si lo omitiera en donde colocaria la resistencia para descargar el capacitor de disparo??
> 
> veo la resistencia de overload
> y la resistencia de deteccion de DC pero no veo esa parte
> O tendria que realizarla por aparte???
> ya que la fuente que tengo es lineal no es switching
> de antemano gracias


En ese PCB fue omitido el circuito de detección de AC, debido a que tiene doble disparo, uno para controlar el IR2110 y otro para manejar el relé, el primero se apaga tan rápido que apaga el amplificador más rápido que lo que se apaga el relé, por tanto, no hay pop de salida. La resistencia para descargar el capacitor no es necesaria debido a lo que acabo de mencionar, claro, si te da por encender y apagar el amplificador como si fuesen luces de navidad, si podría ser un problema 

Saludos...


----------



## el chimbo

entendido 
entonces se ha dicho manos a la obra para hacerlo 
gracias amigo Ratmayor te agradezco  por explicar el funcionamiento mas detalladamente


----------



## pedro yamarte

Hola a todos los compañeros del foro queria consultar algo, hice la primera version del amigo rat y todo perfecto lo instale al amplificador y bien es mas llegue a pensar que si a todos los amplificadores se le instalara este tipo de proteccion dificilmente se dañarian, hasta que me sucedio algo imprevisto, resulta que al amplificador se daño el electroventilador y se calento tanto que se daño un canal mi pregunta es esta, se le puede añadir a este protector un sensor de temperatura como usan algunos amplificadores profesionales que cuando lleguen a cierta temperatura disparen el rele, espero sus comentarios gracias....


----------



## Ratmayor

Si el amplificador calentó al grado de incendiarse o estabas trabajando por debajo de la impedancia de trabajo o el BIAS estaba mal ajustado 

Volviendo a tu pregunta, la respuesta es sí, creo que por allí tengo el diagrama de un sensor compatible con el resto de la circuitería y usa un diodo 1N4148 como sensor de temperatura, en cuanto lo encuentre, lo posteo...

Saludos...


----------



## pedro yamarte

espero con ansias ese diagrama amigo ratmayor...


----------



## fabybu

pedro yamarte dijo:


> espero con ansias ese diagrama amigo ratmayor...



Solo como sugerencia, si continuas con el proyecto, se me ocurre utilizar el P42 de ESP pero sería un circuito aparte del de Ratmayor.

http://sound.whsites.net/project42.htm

Solo que se debería instalar un relé en lugar del fan que llegada a determinada temperatura desconecte el parlante.
Incluso, se podría hacer un control doble con dos circuitos P42 para que encienda al fan a una temperatura "X" y que a otra temperatura "Y" (mayor que X) desconecte la carga.

Repito que es una sugerencia y que habría que ver como ajustar la temperatura a la que se dispare.

Saludos y espero que ayude.


----------



## pedro yamarte

Seria una buena opcion esperemos que nos tiene el amigo rat para poder resolver...


----------



## Ratmayor

pedro yamarte dijo:


> Seria una buena opcion esperemos que nos tiene el amigo rat para poder resolver...


...Y el amigo rat ni se acordaba... 
El circuito del que había hablado es este:
​Como verán es un circuito muy sencillo, el potenciómetro es para ajustar la sensibilidad de 60°C a 80C° aproximadamente, el Vcc es la fuente del protector y el pin marcado como bus, va en el bus donde están todos los sensores, como lo expliqué en el primer post...


----------



## pedro yamarte

Y que tipo de transistor seria ese, rat?


----------



## Ratmayor

pedro yamarte dijo:


> Y que tipo de transistor seria ese, rat?


Ninguno en específico, sirve desde un 2N2222, un 2N3904, los 2SC1845 que uso porque tengo en cantidades industriales, BC548 y en fin cualquier transistor de uso general que consigas...


----------



## The Rookie

ola Ratmayor
************************ saludos Quiero hacer esta protección principalmente para la función de sobrecarga corto circuito puede usted por favor dígame los transistores utilizados tengo 2N5551 2N5401 pueden ser utilizados en esta protección quiero usarlo para AB CLASE amplificadores de potencia APROXIMADO 1200 WATTS en 2 ohmios
un cordial saludo
el Novato


----------



## Ratmayor

The Rookie dijo:


> ola Ratmayor
> ************************ saludos Quiero hacer esta protección principalmente para la función de sobrecarga corto circuito puede usted por favor dígame los transistores utilizados tengo 2N5551 2N5401 pueden ser utilizados en esta protección quiero usarlo para AB CLASE amplificadores de potencia APROXIMADO 1200 WATTS en 2 ohmios
> un cordial saludo
> el Novato


Hola Rookie, principalmente debes rehacer el PCB ya que con semejante potencia debes engrosar las pistas, te sugeriría también hacer un protector independiente para cada canal, ahora te pregunto: ¿De cuantos transistores de potencia estamos hablando? Esto para determinar como detectarás la sobrecarga de la salida...

Saludos...


----------



## The Rookie

hola
******* saludos gustaría probar esquemática cualquier transistor sustituto para 9014 9015
un cordial saludo
el Novato


----------



## Ratmayor

the rookie dijo:


> hola
> ******* saludos gustaría probar esquemática cualquier transistor sustituto para 9014 9015
> un cordial saludo
> el novato


2n3904/2n3906, bc548/bc558, 2n5551/2n5401


----------



## The Rookie

amplificador con la protección del cortocircuito


​


----------



## Gustavo Ore

Hola amigos, estoy en proceso de armar el protector, para Pedro Oyamarte, o a cualquiera que ya diseñaron pcb y quieran incorporarle de manera sencilla la Proteccion Termica, en casa de repuestos de electronica venden termostatos precalibrados (son repuestos para horno electrico) es como una pastilla con una chapa con 2 perforaciones para atornillar y en parte superior tiene 2 terminales macho pala (como los rele), trabaja normal cerrado y cuando superan la temperatura establecida se abren los contactos, vienen de vs valores,me ofrecieron de 108 grados (vienen de otros valores) (costo $20, unos 2u$s), se coloca en serie con el + de la alimentacion de la proteccion como si fuera un fusible, y a su vez pueden colocar un led verde con su resistencia en paralelo a la alimentacion de la proteccion. 
Para probarlo ahora alimentamos todo el circuito, se enciende led verde y la proteccion activa rele, calentamos este termostato apoyandolo sobre un soldador caliente y a pocos segundos cortara la alimentacion +, el led verde se apagara indicandonos sobretemperatura. Si lo colocamos mas lejos de los transistores cortara a mayor temperatura.-   

​
Otro punto , para quienes trabajen con grandes potencias 250 o mas watts les conviene poner un pin lo mas cerca posible del rele y por alli mandar la señal amplificada, todo paso de corriente sera desde la entrada de la proteccion y su paso por rele al parlante, algunos pcb tienen una pista muy delgada para semejante paso de corriente, con este agregado no deben modificar nada del pcb, solo entrar por este pin y segun el caso estañar unos cms. el pcb desde este pin hacia el rele y del rele a la salida .- 

Quienes tengan problemas para conseguir reles grandes para este circuito pueden utilizar los de autos, yo utilizo los de 50 amper cuya bobina consume 200 mili. (costo $38 unos 3,8 u$s).-


----------



## mrmay

The Rookie dijo:


> amplificador con la protección del cortocircuito
> 
> 
> Ver el archivo adjunto 126593​



buenas tardes The Rookie podrías subirlo en pdf 
gracias


----------



## pedro yamarte

Hola gustavo yo habia pensado en ese sensor termico algunos amplificadores y consolas peavey traen ese sistema voy a rebuscar en la calembera y tratare de conceguirlos xq aqui en venezuela solo se concigue lo basico, gracias por la informacion....


----------



## jhon rodriguez16

si estoy de acuerdo con el compañero pedro a varias potencias de alto vatiaje q he rrepado y traen dicho sensor incluso yo tengo un circuito ha base dde transistores que copie de una planta para dicho fin voy a buscarla y publicarla yo ya no las utilizo para mis potencias


----------



## Ratmayor

Esos dichosos sensores son llamados clixon, supongo que podrían adaptarse al circuito, intercalándolo entre la R de 100K que carga el capacitor de disparo, esto haría que en el caso de sobre temperatura, deje de alimentar el driver del relé y este se apague...

Pedro: Paisano, esos aquí los venden en las tiendas donde venden repuestos de planchas y licuadoras, los conocen como térmicos, pero siempre es bueno llevar una muestra, porque por lo menos aquí, esa gente no sabe ni lo que vende 

Saludos...


----------



## SKYFALL

Ratmayor dijo:


> Esos dichosos sensores son llamados clixon, supongo que podrían adaptarse al circuito, intercalándolo entre la R de 100K que carga el capacitor de disparo, esto haría que en el caso de sobre temperatura, deje de alimentar el driver del relé y este se apague...
> 
> Pedro: Paisano, esos aquí los venden en las tiendas donde venden repuestos de planchas y licuadoras, los conocen como térmicos, pero siempre es bueno llevar una muestra, porque por lo menos aquí, esa gente no sabe ni lo que vende
> 
> Saludos...



Tambien es importante conocer la temperatura de disparo del sensor, por lo general en la parte frontal del mismo (metalica) lleva impreso ese dato por ejemplo, 85ºC


----------



## jhon rodriguez16

si esos sensores traen estipulada su temperatura de corte se puede suspender por medio del relevo el voltaje siempre en cuando la ventilacion siga encendida tambien se le puede hacer el corte de los altavoces es mas seguro aqui esta una foto de uno de esos sensores de temperatura



sensor de temperatura


----------



## pedro yamarte

Amigo rat y demas colaboradores  cual seria la temperatura ideal para esos sensores porque me preocupa llegar a una temperatura de asado de arepas o planchado de pantalones con los disipadores de mis amplificadores


----------



## Ratmayor

Sin buscar mucho, los capacitores electrolíticos estallan a más de 85°C yo lo tomaría como medida base para no sobrepasarse de ahí


----------



## Gustavo Ore

Hola amigos, para estimar el valor del termostato clixon : La temperatura maxima de trabajo es 150 grados para los encapsulados to247 y 200 grados los to3 , hay que dejar  margen de temperatura y estimar lo que se pierde por juntura ademas que no se puede colocar pegados a transistores de salida sino a unos cmts y siempre en la parte de arriba del disipador pues el calor sube, para los to247 estan bien los 85 grados,para los to3 yo pondria unos 100 grados. Este protector termico es util para casos extremos de mal calculo del disipador o cuando deje de trabajar la turbina.
Estaba probando el circuito y: temporizador y detector de cc funciona de maravilla, pero a pesar de que todo anda me parece que hay algun problema con transistor q2 en etapa de disparo puesto que la resistencia de 100 ohm que va al colector de q2 se sobrecalienta, entonces la elimine y puente colector de q2 con colector de q3 y funciona bien, ¿ sera esto correcto? . Bueno sigo estudiandolo me falta probar etapa de sobrecarga.-


----------



## Ratmayor

Gustavo Ore dijo:


> Estaba probando el circuito y: temporizador y detector de cc funciona de maravilla, pero a pesar de que todo anda me parece que hay algun problema con transistor q2 en etapa de disparo puesto que la resistencia de 100 ohm que va al colector de q2 se sobrecalienta, entonces la elimine y puente colector de q2 con colector de q3 y funciona bien, ¿ sera esto correcto?


No hay problema, aunque se me hace extraño que el Q2 esté consumiendo más de lo normal, cual versión usaste? La de transistores de base lateral o la de base central?


----------



## Gustavo Ore

Hola Ratmayor, lo arme con  transistor con la base central bc337 y arme otro protector con bc547( los 2 calienta la misma resistencia), siempre teniendo cuidado y verificando las posiciones de patas del transistor y del circuito y mido hfe con tester (esto hay que hacerlo si o si pues un bc337 puede tene hfe de 40 y otro igual 380,y hace un tiempo me toco que pata que debia ser emisor resulto ser colector). Ah, yo al circuito lo trabajo con 12 volt. y modificando la resistencia 2 de etapa de disparo de 100k por la de 47k como se comento antes, lo raro es que trabaja bien.


----------



## Ratmayor

curioso, esa resistencia es para prevenir una sobrecarga en el driver, pero si te trabaja bien, finge demencia y déjalo así


----------



## pedro yamarte

Saludos a todos  les comento que he armado varios protectores y los he usado con amplificaddores AB y perfecto cero problemas solo un detalle el driver del transistor que maneja el rele calienta demasiado,si se toca al cabo de 5 segundos te quema, sera esto normal? y otra pregunta he armado el amplificador IRS3200 del que posteo yetrox y le hice el protector para clase D y me falla al darle volumen le hice todas las pruebas al protector y perfecto osea si le aplico DC en la entrada dispara y si le hago corto ala salida tambien dispara ya he armado 2 protectores con transistores diferentes uno que hizo rat y el otro que hizo bushell y presentan las misma falla, ya he probado el amplificador directo sin el protector y trabaja bien, sera por la frecuencia de oscilacion de este amplificador que no me deja trabajar los protectores, gracias de antemano


----------



## Ratmayor

pedro yamarte dijo:


> Saludos a todos  les comento que he armado varios protectores y los he usado con amplificaddores AB y perfecto cero problemas solo un detalle el driver del transistor que maneja el rele calienta demasiado,si se toca al cabo de 5 segundos te quema, sera esto normal?


 Regularmente entibia, pero no hierve, probablemente sea que el transistor sea pirata y medio... 





pedro yamarte dijo:


> y otra pregunta he armado el amplificador IRS3200 del que posteo yetrox y le hice el protector para clase D y me falla al darle volumen le hice todas las pruebas al protector y perfecto osea si le aplico DC en la entrada dispara y si le hago corto ala salida tambien dispara ya he armado 2 protectores con transistores diferentes uno que hizo rat y el otro que hizo bushell y presentan las misma falla, ya he probado el amplificador directo sin el protector y trabaja bien, sera por la frecuencia de oscilacion de este amplificador que no me deja trabajar los protectores, gracias de antemano


Que clase de fallas te está dando?


----------



## pedro yamarte

hola rat alo mejor tienes razon con tanta mercancia pirata que esta entrando al pais puede que sea la razon de todas las fallas, voy a revizar bien esos componentes y te estare comentando gracias....


----------



## Ratmayor

En todo caso, si el BD135 te falla, prueba con el BD139, si también hierve, intenta con el TIP31C, si se incendia también, es tu relé que está en corto


----------



## pedro yamarte

hola rat no es el BD135 que esta calentando es el transistor que le manda la señal  el c1841 ese calienta hasta tal punto que si lo toco por mas de cinco segundos tengo que soltarlo calienta mucho para ser un driver de transistor....



Rat si te sirve de dato medi el consumo entre la base del bd135 y el emisor del c1841 y me da 80ma es normal ese consumo?


----------



## Ratmayor

Esto es mucho mas raro  El colector del driver lo tienes directo al +Vcc?


----------



## pedro yamarte

Ratmayor dijo:


> Esto es mucho mas raro  El colector del driver lo tienes directo al +Vcc?



segun tu pcb el que dice mono corregido ese si tiene el colector directo a vcc en cambio en el esquematico estereo de bushell tiene una resistencia de 330 ohnmios, pero como me dijistes post atras que son transistores diferentes no quise hacer algun comentario al respecto, y observando y comparando un poco el detector de sobrecargas de este pcb con el que es para clase d, corrijanme si estoy equivocado creo que no coinciden algunas cosas, como por ejemplo en el mono corregido la señal del amplificador va directa a la base del transistor y en el de clase d la señal pasa por la resistencia marcada con doble asterisco...y casualidad las placas que hice son las de mono corregido y no me han funcionado del todo bien o sera que el transistor que compre tenga las patas invertidas


----------



## Ratmayor

De repente los transistores esten fallos, me puse a comparar ambas placas y no veo la diferencia que comentas  por cierto, soy miope


----------



## Gustavo Ore

Hola amigos, -para Todos- hay que verificar antes de armar o reparar: el hfe de los transistores y ver si esta dentro de parametros (cuando mido algunos tienen 0 hfe otros infinito, vaya a saber que pasa si los usas en audio o circuito complejo). Tienen que ubicar la posicion de bases colectores y emisores ( el otro dia compre unos 2sa733 cuya pata base como informa el datasheet debia estar al costado y en este se encontraba en el medio del transistor ), tambien verificar si es npn o pnp , las rayas de diodos ya que alguno que otro viene invertida, en los to3 que son costosos yo voy a la casa de repuestos con tester con cables con cocodrilos para medirlos y ... sorpresa de de 30 solo servian 3. Ya no estoy hablando solo si son falsos sino que realmente a lo largo de años uno ve de todo.

Para Pedro Yamarte siempre que yo armo el pcb a medida que sueldo cada componente voy comparando con el plano del circuito esto es muy util aprovechando que en este foro tenes toda la informacion y diagramas; para el caso del protector D que te levanta rele aumenta valor de resistencia * de entrada al detector de dc, me paso con otros protectores que son muy sensibles en la entrada y a cierto volumen cortaba, yo tenia una cuyo valor debia ser de 10k y la subi a 100k y funciono no levanta mas rele salvo que hubiera dc, debes probar.


----------



## pedro yamarte

Hola gustavo ore tienes toda la razon, para que pudiera funcionar el protector el que dice mono corregido tuve que invertir la posicion del transistor del detector de sobrecarca,esa falla me tenia loco, en las pruebas con solo aplicar el voltaje alterno en la entrada me hacia disparar el rele, y el problema del calentamiento del transistor que le manda la señal al bd 139 le coloque una resistencia de 330 ohnmios en el colector y problema resuelto, ahora lo que me queda es adaptarlo a mi consola peavey y darle caña para ver como se desempeña....


----------



## crazysound

Gustavo Ore dijo:


> Hola amigos, -para Todos- hay que verificar antes de armar o reparar: el hfe de los transistores y ver si esta dentro de parametros (cuando mido algunos tienen 0 hfe otros infinito, vaya a saber que pasa si los usas en audio o circuito complejo). Tienen que ubicar la posicion de bases colectores y emisores ( el otro dia compre unos 2sa733 cuya pata base como informa el datasheet debia estar al costado y en este se encontraba en el medio del transistor ), tambien verificar si es npn o pnp , las rayas de diodos ya que alguno que otro viene invertida, en los to3 que son costosos yo voy a la casa de repuestos con tester con cables con cocodrilos para medirlos y ... sorpresa de de 30 solo servian 3. Ya no estoy hablando solo si son falsos sino que realmente a lo largo de años uno ve de todo.
> 
> Para Pedro Yamarte siempre que yo armo el pcb a medida que sueldo cada componente voy comparando con el plano del circuito esto es muy util aprovechando que en este foro tenes toda la informacion y diagramas; para el caso del protector D que te levanta rele aumenta valor de resistencia * de entrada al detector de dc, me paso con otros protectores que son muy sensibles en la entrada y a cierto volumen cortaba, yo tenia una cuyo valor debia ser de 10k y la subi a 100k y funciono no levanta mas rele salvo que hubiera dc, debes probar.


Hola Gustavo, comparto lo que decís de los semiconductores falsificados.. Tuve años renegando con diferentes circuitos.. y nunca los podía hacer funcionar..Hasta que un día leí en este foro "Transistores Falsificados" y efectivamente estaba tirando la plata. Por eso le agradezco a este foro por compartir sus experiencias.
Yo soy también de la provincia de Córdoba y acá no hay nada original en lo que es "transistores de potencia". Compro semiconductores en Bs As.

Saludos..


----------



## Sr. Domo

Creo que no han preguntado esto:

¿Cómo conectaría el detector de OL en un circuito como el de la siguiente imagen?



La medición de corriente se hace sobre el shunt o resistencia de emisor, pero si en este caso está entre VCC y el emisor? cómo se hace? Igual, lo conecto entre la salida y el emisor? Lógicamente, sobre la rama positiva.

O para no complicarme la existencia mejor pongo una Rshunt de 0.33 ohm 5W en serie con RL como la siguiente imagen:



Saludos


----------



## Fogonazo

Cualquier resistencia que intercales entre la salida del amplificador y su carga afecta el rendimiento y el factor de amortiguamiento.

Si el amplificador es de cierta potencia con esa configuración puedes quemar el sistema de detección por la DDP entre las entradas y la alimentación del detector.

Dentro de lo NO conveniente de este método sería mejor colocar el shunt entre carga y GND, con eso evitas las excursión de tensión de las entradas respecto a GND.

Para que la protección sea eficaz debe detectar excesos tanto positivos como negativos, un simple comparador no lo logra.


----------



## crimson

Aporto experimento hecho hace un tiempo a un sziklay con aceptable resultado:

pasando los 3,5A se encendía el diodo del optoacoplador y despegaba el relay del parlante.
Saludos C


----------



## Fogonazo

crimson dijo:


> Aporto experimento hecho hace un tiempo a un sziklay con aceptable resultado. . .



Con la ventaja que *NO* existe conexión eléctrica entre la corriente que se está midiendo y el sistema de medición, lo que lo hace independiente de conectar sobre el Rail *+*, el *-*, o donde fuere.

*Lectura* apropiada al tema


----------



## Sr. Domo

crimson dijo:


> Aporto experimento hecho hace un tiempo a un sziklay con aceptable resultado:
> Ver el archivo adjunto 129415
> pasando los 3,5A se encendía el diodo del optoacoplador y despegaba el relay del parlante.
> Saludos C



Me parece excelente este circuito! Ya que como estoy diseñando un sistema 2.1 de 40+40+60W, los de 40W deben cortarse los relés a unos 3.5A. De esa forma retiro el shunt y uso la configuración que sugieres.

Ahora me surge otra duda: ¿Puedo reemplazar el opto sugerido? Ya que tengo un montón de PC817 y me gustaría usarlos para esta aplicación.

Saludos!


----------



## Fogonazo

No hay inconveniente.


----------



## Sr. Domo

Fogonazo dijo:


> No hay inconveniente.



Ok. Gracias a ambos, ya les contaré como me fue 

Perdón por seguir molestando pero, si necesito que corte el relé a una corriente mayor? digamos, a 4.5A por ejemplo? Qué debo modificar? Lógicamente me dirán que la resistencia de 470 ohm pero, qué cálculo debe realizarse 

Ya que como mencioné, será usado para un 2.1 y en el ampli del subwoofer (80W) circularán alrededor de 4A y por eso la pregunta.


----------



## crimson

Domonation Corporation dijo:


> ... si necesito que corte el relé a una corriente mayor? digamos, a 4.5A por ejemplo? Qué debo modificar? Lógicamente me dirán que la resistencia de 470 ohm pero, qué cálculo debe realizarse



Nop, la que cambia es la resistencia de emisor. Tené en cuenta que el led del optoacoplador enciende a 1,35 / 1,45 V. En el caso del dibujo E= I x R 3,5 x 0,39 = 1,36V. Con ese cálculo alcanza. La resistencia de 470 ohm es para limitar la corriente del led (son bastante sensibles) no para fijar el punto de disparo.
Saludos C


----------



## Sr. Domo

Ok.

Realizando el cálculo E= I x R me da un resultado de 1.485V para una corriente de 4.5A con una resistencia de 0.33 ohm. 

Eso sí, el ampli que debe cortar a 4.5A es siempre y cuando lo "sobrecargue" con 6 ohm, porque el ampli lo trabajaré con impedancias por encima de los 12 ohm.

Y para los amplis de 40W, es prácticamente lo mismo, ya que tampoco voy a usar impedancias de 6 ohm para abajo, sino de 10 ohm más o menos.

En fin, haré pruebas en la proto y les contaré como me fue con este circuito 

Saludos.

P.D.: Espero que no se me olvide otra cosa


----------



## Gustavo Ore

Hola amigos, si el maestro Fogonazo esta por aquí me gustaría si fuera amable en aclararme unas dudas:

1- En estos foros existe una serie de amplificadores asiáticos clase ab mosfet etc, que estan muy elaborados pero la mayoría no tienen protección alguna ante cortocircuitos, por tu experiencia ¿es porque se omitieron en los diagramas o es que utilizan una protección externa como la que aporta Ratmayor ? .-

2- Los equipos que actualmente te llegan a reparar ¿utilizan esta protección externa?

3- En tu opinión teniendo en cuenta el detector de sobrecarga que tiene el diseño de Ratmayor si armamos esta protección integral ¿tendríamos solucionado de forma definitiva la cuestión de protección contra cortocircuito en salida a parlante?.- 

4- En el diseño de Ratmayor ¿esta bien la formula por la cual estima valor de resistencia ** que es la que va a la base del transistor en el detector de sobrecarga? pues solo toma en cuenta los watts pero no el valor de la resistencia que viene del emisor del transistor de salida.-


----------



## The Rookie

hola
******* saludos plena protección MCU protección dc corto circuito basado baja impedancia
******** carga sobrecalentamiento temprature cerró resultados ProType muy prometedor
******* Un cordial saludo
******** El Novato



https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DLT5mAFLHmQ&feature=youtu.be

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=r_PdzNG6HfI&feature=youtu.be


----------



## pedro yamarte

Saludos a todos muy interesantes estos ultimos post sobre todo el de colocar los opto  acopladores pero mi pregunta seria y perdonen mi ignorancia como se haria (esquematicamente) para que dispare el rele y lo otro seria, en mi consola peavey el negativo de la fuente de poder del amplificador es usado como salida positiva y la salida que sale de los transistores como negativa como se haria en estos casos para adaptarla al circuito protector?


----------



## Ratmayor

Hola.

Muchos me habían preguntado como se hacía para proteger los amplificadores de emisor común (Finales alimentados por los emisores) y por falta de tiempo y que ahora me dio esa mala maña de trabajar no había podido subir.

Luego de darle vueltas a ver si podía usar matemática estilo trollscience como la de la primera parte para que fuese fácil para todos, se me complicó más que usar matemática real  así que ahí les viene el esquema...

​
La R marcada como (?) es la resistencia que está en los emisores positivos, este valor puede variar según el amplificador. Esta actúa como la R Shunt de cualquier amperímetro. Para determinar el valor de las R marcadas como (??) debemos saber cuanta corriente consume el amplificador a plena potencia y en condiciones normales, esto lo hacemos colocando el voltímetro entre las patas de la R Shunt. Al tener este valor, las R marcadas como (??) trabajan como un divisor de tensión y la idea es que no permitan el paso de una tensión mayor a 0,2V a la base del transistor en condiciones normales, pero al haber algún problema, debe haber 0,6V como mínimo para que la protección salte... Si aún así quieren hacer trampa y saltarse la matemática, calculen el divisor de tensión de manera que les de la 1/3 de la tensión el Vcc y Enjoy it


----------



## The Rookie

hola
******* saludos alguien trataba de protección contra sobrecorriente QSC PL380 tal circuito puede ser.
******* utilizado con cualquier amplificador que tengo que probarlo.
****** Un cordial saludo
******* El Novato


----------



## Ratmayor

Para los que no conocen la protección de el QSC PL380, este trabaja por inducción, el núcleo que ven allí, es atravesado por el cable de la salida de audio, y así miden la corriente que pasa por allí, yo tengo el diagrama, pero debo separarlo del resto del amplificador...


----------



## The Rookie

Prueba FINAL 3 PCB de 2 canales protección dc protección contra cortocircuitos protección térmica: D


----------



## Sr. Domo

Ratmayor dijo:


> Hola.
> 
> Muchos me habían preguntado como se hacía para proteger los amplificadores de emisor común (Finales alimentados por los emisores) y por falta de tiempo y que ahora me dio esa mala maña de trabajar no había podido subir.
> 
> Luego de darle vueltas a ver si podía usar matemática estilo trollscience como la de la primera parte para que fuese fácil para todos, se me complicó más que usar matemática real  así que ahí les viene el esquema...



Muy bueno pero no entendí nada  ok, no.

Una pregunta:

El circuito encargado del "overload" es este:

Ver el archivo adjunto 75768

No se podría "testear" el rail -VCC del ampli? algo asó como esto:



Es posible que funcione o..? por favor, ilumínenme!


----------



## Ratmayor

Sir Domo, en teoría si funciona, pero si el transistor llegara a activarse, enviaría tensión negativa al PNP que "recoge" la info de todos los sensores y eso haría que estalle...


----------



## Sr. Domo

una resistencia en serie con el diodo para limitar la corriente que entre al TR PNP?


----------



## Ratmayor

Domonation Corporation dijo:


> una resistencia en serie con el diodo para limitar la corriente que entre al TR PNP?


Tampoco, incluso, disparando con GND, el PNP pudiera llegar estallar en condiciones fatales, imagina que pasaría si entra tensión negativa, además que pudiera sabotear el sensor de DC...


----------



## The Rookie

https://www.facebook.com/permalink...._close_friend=1&notif_t=close_friend_activity

hola
********* saludos terminado corto circuito de protección de la protección dc detector de baja impedancia
********* todo en una sola copia QSC PL380


----------



## Gustavo Ore

Hola amigos.
Para The Rookie gracias por el diagrama omni protector, lo probé y funciona muy bien, ¿podrías acercarnos el diagrama pcb de este protector por inducción de la QSC? 

(For The Rookie thanks to the diagram for omni guard tried  and it works great, ¿ you could approach this pcb diagram for induccion of protective QSC ? )


----------



## The Rookie

hola
********* saludos terminaron segundo protector dc canal y la protección del cortocircuito
******** tiempo para hacer HALL SENSORES detección de corriente de protección contra cortocircuitos
********
******** Un cordial saludo
******** El Novato: Applause:


----------



## The Rookie

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PAN2FNeJpQs&feature=youtu.be;


----------



## The Rookie

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QN3-ZZzAIP8&feature=youtu.be



short circuit protection AB class amplifiers: Applause:


----------



## Ratmayor

The Rookie dijo:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QN3-ZZzAIP8&feature=youtu.be
> short circuit protection AB class amplifiers: Applause:


Esté circuito es el mismo del que estamos tratando en este post.

This circuit is the same of it this post...


----------



## The Rookie

short circuit protection

short circuit connections ACS712 30 AMPERES


----------



## The Rookie

hola
******* saludos finalmente terminaron LIMITADOR AUDIO y DC y cortocircuito
****** protección para mi amplificador pa


----------



## endryc1

en el mensaje 81 de the rookie puso un plano pero no se entiende casi, lo subo de nuevo por si le sirve a alguien


----------



## Ratmayor

endryc1 dijo:


> en el mensaje 81 de the rookie puso un plano pero no se entiende casi, lo subo de nuevo por si le sirve a alguien


 Nadie notó que es básicamente el mismo circuito que propuse desde el primer post?


----------



## Fogonazo

Ratmayor dijo:


> Nadie notó que es básicamente el mismo circuito que propuse desde el primer post?



Mis asesores letrados están viendo de hacer juicio por plagio a la "RatNet"


----------



## The Rookie

Trate puesto # 332 de corto circuito de protección 100% probado. Si la corriente de salida del amplificador de altavoces es más de 30 amperios utilizan sensor Hall ACS758 de 50 amperios



AQUI acs758 100 amperios


----------



## The Rookie

http://www.diyaudio.com/forums/vend...t-mosfet-based-dc-protection.html#post4411510


----------



## Oscar Monsalvo

Hola muchachos, subo un video a manera de información sobre el funcionamiento del circuito, ya me encuentro trabajando en las mejoras.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Od_xFw_32dA&feature=youtu.be

Saludos.


----------



## Ratmayor

Oscar Monsalvo dijo:


> Hola muchachos, subo un video a manera de información sobre el funcionamiento del circuito, ya me encuentro trabajando en las mejoras.


 Curioso, es raro que se reponga tan rápido... Tengo 2 preguntas:

¿Calculaste el protector de sobre cargas basándote en mi calculo brujístico o en el calculo real del puente Wheatstone?

¿Usaste el zener en la base del driver que maneja el relé? 

Cuando eso pasa generalmente es porque el transistor sensor no satura bien el transistor PNP que descarga el capacitor de disparo...

De todas maneras, @juliangp sugirió un circuito latch interesante con un par de transistores formando un SCR de manera que el protector se mantuviese apagado hasta presionar un botón de reset...


----------



## Oscar Monsalvo

Ratmayor dijo:


> ¿Calculaste el protector de sobre cargas basándote en mi calculo brujístico o en el calculo real del puente Wheatstone?



Claro que si lo hice con tu calculo "brujistico"  , que entre otras cosas te quiero pedir que me digas como deduciste estos cálculos sin tener en cuenta la tensión que cae en la R de emisor.



Ratmayor dijo:


> ¿Usaste el zener en la base del driver que maneja el relé?



Si



Ratmayor dijo:


> Cuando eso pasa generalmente es porque el transistor sensor no satura bien el transistor PNP que descarga el capacitor de disparo...
> 
> De todas maneras, @juliangp sugirió un circuito latch interesante con un par de transistores formando un SCR de manera que el protector se mantuviese apagado hasta presionar un botón de reset...



Tienes razón, porque al encenderlo el retardo funciona perfectamente, no se si quitando la R que va en serie con el capacitor que ajusta el tiempo funcione.

Saludos.


----------



## Ratmayor

Oscar Monsalvo dijo:


> Claro que si lo hice con tu calculo "brujistico"  , que entre otras cosas te quiero pedir que me digas como deduciste estos cálculos sin tener en cuenta la tensión que cae en la R de emisor.


Deduciendo que todos o la mayoría de los amplificadores usan 0.22Ω en los emisores 


Oscar Monsalvo dijo:


> Tienes razón, porque al encenderlo el retardo funciona perfectamente, no se si quitando la R que va en serie con el capacitor que ajusta el tiempo funcione.


No, eso podría hacer que el PNP que lo descarga estalle...  intenta reduciendo la resistencia que va del sensor al emisor, quizás así el PNP pueda descargar bien el capacitor o bien, prueba la propuesta de juliangp, yo la simulé y se porta bastante bien, claro que el latch actúa sobre todas las funciones y si el disparo es por DC y presionas el Reset, vas a lanzar un candelazo a los parlantes antes que el relé se dispare...


----------



## The Rookie




----------



## The Rookie

Hola Oscar
****************** saludos emisor sencilla detección de protección contra cortocircuitos se pueden hacer
****************** mediante el uso de PC817 optoacoplador y IC LM393
*** Un cordial saludo
**** El Novato


----------



## CHUWAKA

Hola no se si esta bien ponerlo aqui,si no va lo redireccionan .bueno encontre este protector de cortos vi el video y funciona muy biem lo que quiero saber es si reconocen el circuito? Es raro no toma la señal del positivo del parlante ,lo toma del negativo ,pero antes pasando por R40 7w se entiende? De la salida del amplificador el positivo va al reele y al parlante,bueno y de la salida negativa primero pasa por R40 ,toma por medio del diodo a la proteccion y de aí al parlante ....alguien podria identificar el esquema yo nunca lo vi...gracias saludos....


----------



## Ratmayor

La verdad es extraño y no entiendo como funciona, pero pareciera que el relé se dispara con los picos positivos...


----------



## Fogonazo

Ratmayor dijo:


> La verdad es extraño y no entiendo como funciona, pero pareciera que el relé se dispara con los picos positivos...



Sip, da esa impresión. 

El resto parece ser un retardo de desconexión 

Como dijera nuestro amigo lemúrido: " guta"


https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f31/proteccion-transistores-etapas-salida-audio-55276/


----------



## Ratmayor

Fogonazo dijo:


> El resto parece ser un retardo de desconexión


 Un sistema kamikase que se asegura de retardar la protección hasta estar seguros de que el ampli se incendie?  aparte de eso vi que no tiene retardo para activar el rele, el transistor que lo maneja está permanentemente polarizado.



Fogonazo dijo:


> Como dijera nuestro amigo lemúrido: " guta"


A mi también


----------



## CHUWAKA

No no tiene retardo de coneccion ....trabaja unicamente si se ponen en corto la salida o se juntan los cables se corta el sonido sin quemar los transistores ni nada puede estar horas en corto sin quemarse si quieren subo el pbc completo!!!! No se si tendra copirai



Aca esta el pbc completo cualquier cosa lo sacan !!!!el amplificador se ve que es de ampletos!!!


----------



## Fogonazo

jose circuit dijo:


> *No no tiene retardo de coneccion* ....


Dije _*"Retardo de Desconexión"*_


Fogonazo dijo:


> . . . El resto parece ser un retardo de desconexión  . . .


Es el retardo del relee en volver a conectar.


> trabaja unicamente si se ponen en corto la salida o se juntan los cables se corta el sonido sin quemar los transistores ni nada *puede estar horas en corto sin quemarse* . . . .



Y eso ¿ Lo comprobaste ?

Para que eso trabaje el transistor de salida (Rama positiva) debe hacer circular una corriente de unos *10A* sobre la resistencia de 150mΩ

I = V/R

I = 0,75V (JunturaDiodo) + 0,75(JunturaTransistor) / 0,150Ω

*I = 10A*


----------



## CHUWAKA

Este protector de cortos que me dicen si estoy publicando mal de mas esta decir off topic....como se ase para subir un video de su funcionamento de facebok???? No puedo pegar aca el video se me complica ...


----------



## Fogonazo

*No* se puede redirigir a un video del FB.

Lo que puedes es buscar el mismo video en Youtube que seguramente está


----------



## CHUWAKA

Aca esta el esquematico de la proteccion del post 345 aver que dicen funciona el autor dice que si mmmmm


----------



## The Rookie

aquí una protección muy sensible barato sencilla suministro eficaz dc IC TLO74 +/- 12 voltios
alimentación regulada


----------



## djnanno

Buenos dias, escribo con una duda "existencial" de los protectores de cortocircuito.
En mi caso, estoy rediseñando un protector similar al publicado por Ratmayor pensado para un ampli clase D de 1000W Teóricos a 4ohm con una alimentación del orden de los 95V.

Suponiendo siempre que la ley de murphy tomo algunas consideraciones.
Es un amplificador de subwofer por lo que las frecuencias son bajas y los periodos son largos.
Por ejemplo a 100hz el periodo es de 10ms, que sucedería si el corto circuito o situación de sobrecarga se da durante el semiciclo negativo y el corto esta presente esos 10ms. Serían 10 ms donde la corriente se va con tendencia a infinito y volando ambos mosfet.

Es demasiado pesimista o habría que sensar tambien el semiciclo negativo?

Se me ocurren algunas maneras de sensar ambos semiciclos con 2 4n35 y una resistencia en serie que es barato, pocos componentes y facil de calcular.

Saludos!


----------



## Ratmayor

En los Class D de potencias salvajes, por lo general, miden la corriente de los mosfets a partir de la fuente, usando resistencias sumamente bajas, por el orden de los 0.01Ω de manera que actúen como unas shunt, y sí, comprueban ambas ramas y le agregan un pequeño capacitor al transistor que recoge las mediciones para darle un retardo de activación para evitar disparos erróneos, te recomiendo que mires este diagrama de como Yorkville lo hizo posible. Con mucha paciencia es posible fucionar ese circuito con mi sistema de disparo. 

Saludos...

P.D.: Esa cosa es de 700W, debes tomar en consideración que tendrás que modificar los valores sabiendo que trabajarás con 1000W, ya a más potencia que eso, los fabricantes ni se molestan en proteger el amplificador debido a las complicaciones técnicas y a que la salida de esas cosas son básicamente máquinas de soldar


----------



## djnanno

Realice un circuito con un opto y arduino que cortaba solo en el semiciclo positivo como el posteado y tradaba pocos ns en cortar el circuito(si el corte se producia en dicho semiciclo por supuesto), solo que el relé es mas bastante lento y aun en ese pcb no estaba implementado el corte por el pin SD.

Por lo que me esperanza la idea de los optoacopladores, ellos mismos solo tienen un tiempo de reaccion de 10us máximo. Solo queda el tiempo de apagado del IR2110 que es de 140ns maximo.

Que opina de este circuito? 

el arduino controla un rele y otro opto para activar el pin SD del ir2110.

La resistencia de 0R05 se logra con dos de 0R1 en paralelo y para los que no entienden el circuito les doy una breve descripcion.

R3 es el shunt que al provocar una caida de tensión mayor a 1.1V activa el optoacoplador que quede polarizado. los optoacopladores estan en anti-paralelo para que funcione uno por semiciclo y a su vez se protejan de la tensión inversa ya que en caso de plena conduccion la tensión no supera los 3V.
R1 solo limita la corriente y puede retocarse para calibración.
Para calibrar, R1 puede disminuirse a 5.6k y obtener una lectura en un pin analogico para conocer la carga. Con 10k automaticamente satura el transistorsito interno.

Saludos y espero ciritas! Gracias por la ayuda


----------



## Ratmayor

Podrías usar un PC813, tiene LEDs contrapuestos y podrías ahorrar componentes....

Por lo que veo, estás trabajando directamente sobre la salida, esto podría ser un poco complicado debido a las variaciones constantes propias de los graves, por eso recomendaba que mejor trabajaras sobre la alimentación de los mosfets. Me gusta la idea, pero sobre la fuente...


----------



## djnanno

Efectivamente, debe calibrarse para que no reaccione antes de tiempo en un bajo profundo pero no es dificil ya que es sencillo de calcular ni de probar con valores distintos de esa R, la cual hasta podría ser un preset.
Interesante opto, no lo conocia. Veré si se consigue por aca. El tema esta en que desde la alimentación de los mosfet el opto va a ver la onda cuadrada de corriente pico y el circuito, a mi entender, el circuito debe ser mucho menos sensible ya que la corriente pico esta alrededor del doble de la rms y el circuito en vez de calcularse para 15A, debe calcularse para 30A. Que se yo, me parece que va a ser poco sensible.
Voy a probarlo de esta manera y les cuento el resultado.
Sino tocará rediseñar la placa del clase D, lo cual es un arduo trabajo jaja.

Mi método de calculo es mas o menos asi:
Voy a entregar 1000W a una carga de 4 ohm por lo que Irms=√(P/R)=15.81A
La tensión de disparo del opto es muy cercana a 1.1V+0.2V de caida en la R. por lo que para que se active el opto con 0R05 necesito: 26A, con esos 26A, hago circular poco mas de 1mA en el led, y viendo la hoja de datos el 4n35 es casi lineal por lo que aproximadamente 1mA circula por el colector, provocando una caida de 5V en la resistencia, la cual prefiero que sea de 4.7K. Como esa resistencia tambien actua de pull-up, un pequeño capacitor cerámico de 100nF actua de filtro para evitar falsos disparos.

Como la señal la recibe un pin analogico, configure que se desactive con tensión inferior a 2.5V.

Está bastante lejos de activarse el opto antes de tiempo ya que al ser VCC=95V regulada, la corriente RMS es de 12.5A aprox.

Durante la operación, tomando como una senoidal constante de potencia maxima, la disipación en la Rshunt es levemente inferior a los 10W.

Que opinas?

----------------------
Tambíen podría sensarse antes del inductor, y de esta manera estaría controlando la onda cuadrada, pero no me parece tan eficaz medir la onda cuadrada.


----------



## Ratmayor

Muy bien, aunque sigo con recelo sobre medir la corriente directo por la salida, ahora, por inducción sería mucho mas seguro para tu Arduino, incluso, el QSC PL380 lo hace de esa manera...


----------



## djnanno

Si bien es un trabajo bastante grande, podría implementar estas protecciones siguiendo tu consejo, ante de la imagen hago la aclaración que las fuentes dicen 125V, pero es xq livewire es una porquería y para que me entregue 95V y 24A hay que ponerle tal tensión. (Parece que no existen las fuentes ideales )

Opcion transistorizada:


Opcion optoacoplada:


Las resistencias de 50mohm son los shunt y la de 38mohm es RDS tipica del IRFB4229.
Como el amplificador trabajará con 4R, la corriente pico de trabajo será 95V/4R~24A.
Me interesa que detecte aproximadamente 1.2*Ip~29A.
Vshunt=0.05*29A= 1.45V podría colocar un diodo en serie con una resistencia al opto, pero tambíen hacer un divisor resistivo (los valores en los diagramas no los calcule ).
La tensión de disparo del opto es 1.1V, el calculo es trivial 

Donde se encuentra el voltímetro es donde tomará señal el arduino.

P/D= las corrientes puende tomarse sobredimensionadas SOLO POR QUE ES ESTE MOSFET que soporta 46A Continuos.


----------



## Ratmayor

Me gustan ambas opciones, pero te recomendaría que si te decidieras por la opción de transistores, colocaras un pequeño capacitor de al menos 10nF entre emisor-base de ambos transistores, esto para evitar que la EMI te sabotee la medición de la corriente...

 Te podrías ahorrar el Q4 si envías el colector del Q1 al Q2 por medio de una resistencia digamos 120KΩ así en la base del Q2 habrían tensiones similares en caso de sobre carga y el disparo sería parejo...


----------



## djnanno

Creo que es mas facil con optoacopladores, no son caros 0.3 dolares y el layout va a ser mas sencillo. Por lo menos queda toda esta info por si alguien quiere armar un protector para clase D un poco mas seguro. Puedo compartir cuando termine el diseño, pero por lo que he visto pocos programar arduino .

Saludos y gracias por la ayuda.


----------



## Ratmayor

djnanno dijo:


> Creo que es mas facil con optoacopladores, no son caros 0.3 dolares y el layout va a ser mas sencillo. Por lo menos queda toda esta info por si alguien quiere armar un protector para clase D un poco mas seguro. Puedo compartir cuando termine el diseño, pero por lo que he visto pocos programar arduino .
> 
> Saludos y gracias por la ayuda.


Esperamos tus aportes, si hay una buena parte de la comunidad que le gusta jugar con Arduino, solo que está en la sección de Sistemas Embebidos


----------



## The Rookie

Fast protección de cortocircuito de CC y la temperatura cortados

Fast protección de cortocircuito de CC y la


----------



## The Rookie

For d class amplifier


----------



## djnanno

Por ahora la cosa va asi, la semana que viene lo construyo y programo. Aunque la version 1 esta programada, pero el sensado de cortocircuito positivo(y un código muy lento, sin optimizar) llevo los mosfet a la muerte  asi que esta descartado para clase D.





El PCB ya esta diseñado, pero no lo he construido. Si alguien lo quiere lo subo.
Un abrazo


----------



## The Rookie

https://www.facebook.com/profile.php?id=100004400644184


----------



## Ratmayor

djnanno, muy bien, aunque veo que el divisor de tensión del detector de DC está muy bajo, incluso podría dispararse en pleno ataque de graves, prueba usando una R de 120KΩ en lugar de la de 15KΩ


----------



## djnanno

Ratmayor dijo:


> djnanno, muy bien, aunque veo que el divisor de tensión del detector de DC está muy bajo, incluso podría dispararse en pleno ataque de graves, prueba usando una R de 120KΩ en lugar de la de 15KΩ



Bien, lo tendré en cuenta en las primeras pruebas muchas gracias.


----------



## joseguizzo

Hola que tal, estuve leyendo gran parte del post, excelente circuito y muy clara la explicacion. Queria hacer una consulta ya que hace tiempo arme un protector de parlantes contra DC , utilice el circuito que esta en la imagen, pero en version mono ,es casi lo mismo a diferencia de que en vez de usar el transistor c9013, utiliza un d400 (el circuito es de la pagina construyasuvideorckola) , mi consulta va a que este circuito no protege contra el "plop" que hace el amplificador al apagarse, entonces viendo los distintos bloques de disparo que tiene el publicado aca, pensaba si era posible adaptar la parte de deteccion de AC a este circuito , para que asi tambien se dispare de esa manera, y evitar ese tan molesto ruido. Gracias .Saludos


----------



## The Rookie

Hola
******** saludos muy agradable fuente de alimentación para amplificadores de 200 vatios / canal presenta CORTO
******** CIRCUITO y DC y el clip de protección que ha sido probado diseño 100% correcto
******* protección contra cortocircuitos muy eficaz


----------



## DjPABLITORIOS

Hola Buenas ,  Muy  Bueno El Aportes de los Amigos  ,  me  Gusta Mucho  como  van quedando  del  Diseño A la  practica y armado    jejeje  Simple mente GENENIOSSS.!!!!   

  Yo quiero Armar uno De esos Protectores para Ampli.  jeje ya que tengo  unos Amplificadores de eso  que  Vienen para ensamblar   pero  por mas que leei  estoy sin entender 7-7   
      Miren esto es lo que uso yo  >.<   (Foto  hay A bajito   jeje ) 
Donde va el protector  
Lo pongo Directa mente en la Salida Donde Dice la plaqueta ??  Este amplificador es con 2n3055H   a la salida 
 Seria algo Así :
 Positivo que va al altavoz  es la unión de 2 resistencia   de .33  x 5W    y la Masa  es Tierra...   lo conecto Ahy   ??  

Disculpen por mi  poco entender emmmm  je que  clase son estos Amplificadores   jeje  es D  o  AB   
eso me confunde un poco aun  >___<) si se repararlos  pero no se que classe es U.u  
por Cierto Soy de  Santigo Del Estero -  Made in Argentina    jejeje   
Saludos... Colegas


----------



## crazysound

Estás en lo correcto (en la unión de las R's y masa), yo he armado estas placas.

Saludos..


----------



## Gustavo Ore

Hola a todos, para DJPABLITORIOS, este circuito es clase AB , si usas la proteccion de Ratmayor fijate que toma la masa y 2 cables de salida del circuito, el primer cable es el que va a los parlantes y pasaria a trabajar en serie con la placa de proteccion y lo corta o activa el rele, el otro es el que sale del emisor del transistor de salida y antes de pasar por la r de .33, el circuito trabajaria detectando la diferencia de corriente antes y despues de pasar por esa resistencia, si cae mucho se activa la proteccion por sobrecarga. Yo soy de Argentina tambien y ultimamente ese circuito de Aries tiene problemas por diferencia de ganancia de tips 31-32  pues los mismos no son apareados ni responden a valores estandar. Un saludo amigo y suerte.-


----------



## crazysound

Hola Gustavo, yo también soy de Córdoba (del interior) y transistores de potencia los compro directamente en importadores. Ya no se puede confiar en las casas de electrónica de acá!!





The Rookie dijo:


> Hola
> ******** saludos muy agradable fuente de alimentación para amplificadores de 200 vatios / canal presenta CORTO
> ******** CIRCUITO y DC y el clip de protección que ha sido probado diseño 100% correcto
> ******* protección contra cortocircuitos muy eficaz



Hola The Rookie, ese es el circuito del video?
Sensa la tensión de fuente? 

Saludos.


----------



## DjPABLITORIOS

Hola Chicos...  Ahhh  ok  Gustavo Ore ya entendí ,  ahora comprare los componentes  para Armalo y  probar que pasa    Gracias por  la explicación  

En Cuanto  a lo que dijo   :  





> últimamente ese circuito de Aries tiene problemas por diferencia de ganancia de tips 31-32 pues los mismos no son apareados ni responden a valores estándar


Yo  los armo  con los  Tip 41C y Tip 42C    pero no tengo  Osciloscopio  para medirlos ,  solo con los voltajes  y después lo pruebo con una lampara  como explican en Construya su ViedoRockola y  luego lo escucho que tal sonido Da...   

Pero con los Tip 31C y 32C   Calientan  asi arme las primeras y  si se me quemaron  Hasta >__<  una  Vez  los esta probando  y me exploto uno    me pegue un susto  jejeje  
Emmm  alguna solución o  algo  para solucionar eso ?? 
o con los Tip 41C y 42C  ese problema  desaparece   



> emmm crazysound


 : podría poner Nombre  de algunos importador  que compras o de confianza   


Ahora pregunto por que no se si se puede Seguir hablando de esto en esta Respuesta  pero para que me dejen Claro , si no abro  una pregunta nueva u.u/
Gracias por las Respuestas  y Saludosss...


----------



## DjPABLITORIOS

Hola  estoy Armando el Circuito de 





> Ratmayor


   y  mi Duda es que pasa si en vez de poner  los Transistores que Recomienda hay  El Creador ,   Como son los 2SC1845  y los  2SA992  ,  los reemplazo por unos BC  NPN y PNP   Al  igual que el oscilador para el Led   y al TIP 41  lo dejos asi .

eso lo estoy probando  el oscilador Led  para el  indicador con 12V  y transistores BC548  y si funciona solo tuve que variar las Resistencias  jejeje   

Ahora el Zener que lleva la Etapa De Disparo   Si lo hago Para 12v   Cambia  o Igual queda de  6.2V ?? y  usarlo  con Transistores BC  si es posible     
por que tengo muchos de eso Transistores jejeje   

Desde Ya Muchas Gracias  y Saludos..!!


----------



## Ratmayor

DjPABLITORIOS dijo:


> Hola  estoy Armando el Circuito de    y  mi Duda es que pasa si en vez de poner  los Transistores que Recomienda hay  El Creador ,   Como son los 2SC1845  y los  2SA992  ,  los reemplazo por unos BC  NPN y PNP   Al  igual que el oscilador para el Led   y al TIP 41  lo dejos asi .


El circuito es muy flexible, puedes usar cualquiera, yo usé los 2SA/2SC porque los tenía en cantidades industriales 



DjPABLITORIOS dijo:


> eso lo estoy probando  el oscilador Led  para el  indicador con 12V  y transistores BC548  y si funciona solo tuve que variar las Resistencias  jejeje


Se ve cool, no? 




DjPABLITORIOS dijo:


> Ahora el Zener que lleva la Etapa De Disparo   Si lo hago Para 12v   Cambia  o Igual queda de  6.2V ?? y  usarlo  con Transistores BC  si es posible
> por que tengo muchos de eso Transistores jejeje


Alterar el zener afecta directamente el encendido del relé, si lo aumentas, puede que ni si quiera llegue a activarse...

Saludos...


----------



## DjPABLITORIOS

Hola Buenos Dias ..!!!   
Espero que estén Bien ...  



> *Ratmayor * : El circuito es muy flexible, puedes usar cualquiera, yo usé los 2SA/2SC porque los tenía en cantidades industriales


Ahhh perfecto  



> *Ratmayor * : Se ve cool, no?


Seeee  >___<) esta  Super , es lo primero que arme 



> *Ratmayor * : Alterar el zener afecta directamente el encendido del relé, si lo aumentas, puede que ni si quiera llegue a activarse...


jejeje  a ya entiendo   



> *Ratmayor :*


Ahora no me quedo claro , el Boton de RESET  Funciona o  aun Tiene   fallas que modificar 

Pregunto  El protector por lo que estuve viendo Funciona Bien, pero no se queda en Modo  ON  cuando se activa Cualquiera de las protecciones,  abria alguna forma de hacerlo que se quede desconectado aun que No lleve Boton de Reset   ?? 

He visto que le implementaron un Boton Reset   pero , se pones en ON   cuando  ahy  DC   o sea que solo sirve para  Sobre cargas con el Reset o es solo al usar  *SCR * pasa eso 

En mi opinión    Con que solo se quedara en modo ON la protección  y  el ReseT  que sea una Botón que corte  el Suministro  de  24v o 12v , para Reinicio del Protector en vez de apagar el Amplificador ...  que opinan Funcionaria ?? 

Este Rest Funciona  o tiene el mismo problema que al detectar DC se vuelve  a  conectar    ↓↓↓↓*Imagen*↓↓↓↓

Gracias  por Responde y  Saludos..!!!


----------



## Ratmayor

Bueno el circuito de latch, no necesariamente debe tener un botón de "reset", si lo omites, el relé se quedaría apagado, hasta que cortes el suministro de corriente y el protector volvería a funcionar de manera normal, claro que si el problema persiste, el relé continuaría apagado, sería hasta más seguro así...


----------



## ivand

buenas  amigos  del foro  soy  nuevo en el  foro  me pareció importante y  ingenioso  sus  circuitos  imploro  su ayuda  ,  quie me  puede  decir  que modelo es  el amplificador pioneer  de  donde  nacio  la idea de la proteccion  integral ???
 gracias  miles


----------



## Ratmayor

ivand dijo:


> buenas  amigos  del foro  soy  nuevo en el  foro  me pareció importante y  ingenioso  sus  circuitos  imploro  su ayuda  ,  quie me  puede  decir  que modelo es  el amplificador pioneer  de  donde  nacio  la idea de la proteccion  integral ???
> gracias  miles


La saqué de mi hermoso Pioneer A-676


----------



## DjPABLITORIOS

Hola Amigos del Foro ,  jeje otra vez yo  ....  Amigo Ratmayor , tengo un problema con el protector de DC  solo me detecta a la rama de + (30v.)  y cuando le pongo al rama de  - (30v.)  me pasa derecho la corriente  sin que el sistema lo detecte     yo solo arme  le protector simple  solo para DC  pero no me funciona en la rama negativa  

Ya lo arme en una baquelita  listo para ponerle a un STK 4192ii ... y me doy con eso   jejeje  que pude ser  ??? 

El biestable , la etapa de disparo  y el Led indicar funciona de  10 ...!!! 

Gracias y Saludos..!!!


----------



## Ratmayor

Podría ser que el transistor que detecta la rama negativa no este funcionando, porque no colocas algunas fotos para ayudarte mejor?


----------



## crazysound

Ratmayor dijo:


> Podría ser que el transistor que detecta la rama negativa no este funcionando, porque no colocas algunas fotos para ayudarte mejor?


Hola muchachos, sería Q2.

Pero lo raro es que todo el circuito delante del detector de -V funciona bien...

Saludos..


----------



## DjPABLITORIOS

Si claro subo unas fotos  jeje no es gran cosa , ya que lo fabrique en una placa perforada   
 Lo estaba simulando en le LiveWire  y saque el calculo como lo publicaste , la resistencia de entrada que me dio es de 8,571428571428571  o sea   (8 mil )  pero le puse una de 22K  y  al subir un poquito el volumen en los bajos se activaba así que le cambie por una de 33k  y con eso no se activa a máximo volumen,   yo  use  transistores BC 548 para el Detector DC , en la simulación se activa con voltaje +V a 721.95mV  y  en el voltaje  -V  no llega activarse  y el voltaje  que me da es de 627.64mv  ...     hay una pequeña diferencia de voltaje... debe ser por eso que no llega activar en -V ?? 

jejeje  hay etta    me tomo un buen rato armarlo  jejeje pero :')  creo que me quedo bien   

 Saludos ...  !!!


----------



## Ratmayor

Curioso... Una cosa, en el Livewire, como dije en los primeros mensajes, el protector hace cosas muy raras si no alteras casi todas las resistencias usadas en el mundo real  pero me sigue dando curiosidad el que no se active cuando metes -Vcc por la entrada del protección...

Hagamos esta prueba...: Mide la tensión que hay en los colectores de la protección en todas las condiciones, es decir, sin nada, con +Vcc y con -Vcc y luego nos cuentas...


----------



## DjPABLITORIOS

Si ya sabia eso  lo leí en los comentarios anteriores ,   solo que es el único programa que tengo jeje  ....  en cuanto a los voltajes lo tome ahora del circuito  que arme ,  en los colectores medido en la escala de 20v  y una fuente de +-50v. con resistencias de 33k en la entrada del detector  Me da  : ....   5.47v  sin voltaje   ....  con  +Vcc = 0.01v  ;  y con  -Vcc  = 0.67v 

al desconectar el Bi-estble  detecta las 2 Ramas +Vcc , -Vcc aun que en +Vcc   es mas rápida la reacciono que cuando le pongo  -Vcc , tarda un momento , pero así si activa a las 2  jejeje   ...   no se si un parlante aguante ese momento que tarde en desactivarse con -Vcc  ....  

ahora   en la imagen que subo esta bien donde puse el Bi-estable ??  o  no va en ese lugar ¿?   con el Bi-estble contado en los Colectores de Q1 y Q2  me da en 6.12v  , es ese voltaje que alerta a Q2  del detector creo.. pero sin el se regresara a encenderse    

Nota :  yo los enumere mal a los transistores en la simulación jejeje  

 Saludos ...!!!


----------



## Xp7

Que opinan de este protector  ? funcionara ? lo necesito usar con mi amp de 600w 8 ohms


----------



## Ratmayor

Xp7 dijo:


> Que opinan de este protector  ? funcionara ? lo necesito usar con mi amp de 600w 8 ohms


Para algo sencillo, preferiría este https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f32/protector-parlantes-pcb-sep-otro-mas-76435/


----------



## eupreto

hola a todos los amigos que siguen este tema, 
primero felicitar al autor y colaboradores por este genial circuito.

queria solicitar la opinion de los expertos del tema sobre unas modificaciones que deseo realizar al circuito para adaptarlo a mis necesidades, 
basado en la version de *juliangp* con scr y reset...
en cuestion serían, 

separar el sensor de DC del resto usando otra via para activar el circuito en caso de falla por DC evitando los peligros a que se referia *Ratmayor* en el supuesto de que se accione el reset en este tipo de fallo. con lo cual permaneceria desactivadas las salidas aunque se resetee el circuito.

indicar de modo diferente (encender fijo) el led rojo en caso de falla por DC, orientando asi sobre el tipo de falla que se presenta. 

en la simulacion con el livewire funciona, más, gustaria saber si estaria correcto implementar las mismas en el circuito??


----------



## pedro yamarte

Saludos a toda la comunidad, les quiero hacer una consulta y en especial al paisano ratmayor, quiero implementar este protector en mis amplificadores que son una consola peavey de 1200w modelo 696F y un amplificador PV 2000 pero ambos usan el tap central del transformador como el positivo de las cornetas, estuve analizando si coloco ahi el protector solo me trabajaria la parte de sensado de sobrecarga mas no el detector de DC porque en el tap central nunca saldria DC he aqui mi pregunta, serviria este protector para estos modelos de amplificadores? gracias de antemano...


----------



## Ratmayor

pedro yamarte dijo:


> Saludos a toda la comunidad, les quiero hacer una consulta y en especial al paisano ratmayor, quiero implementar este protector en mis amplificadores que son una consola peavey de 1200w modelo 696F y un amplificador PV 2000 pero ambos usan el tap central del transformador como el positivo de las cornetas, estuve analizando si coloco ahi el protector solo me trabajaria la parte de sensado de sobrecarga mas no el detector de DC porque en el tap central nunca saldria DC he aqui mi pregunta, serviria este protector para estos modelos de amplificadores? gracias de antemano...


 Tendrás el diagrama de esos amplificadores? Quizás le podemos buscar la vuelta...


----------



## pedro yamarte

Saludos rat tengo el esquematico de la pv1200 que es el mismo pero con menos transistores este tipo te amplificadores usa un triac en la salida, que si hay presencia de dc inmediatamente se pone en corto, salvando las cornetas pero destruyendo en si el amplificador y con lo caro que cuestan esos transistores, por eso es que quiero implementar este protector en dicho amplificadores...


----------



## Daniel Lopes

pedro yamarte dijo:


> Saludos rat tengo el esquematico de la pv1200 que es el mismo pero con menos transistores este tipo te amplificadores usa un triac en la salida, que si hay presencia de dc inmediatamente se pone en corto, salvando las cornetas pero destruyendo en si el amplificador y con lo caro que cuestan esos transistores, por eso es que quiero implementar este protector en dicho amplificadores...


!Cielo Santo Batmam , un "protector" que salva las bocinas y dañan los transistores ! ?? serias un proyecto Lusitano ?? 
Un protector basado en transistores MosFet de potenzia como llave para cortar la alimentación DC serias barbaro una ves que lo tienpo de comutación es tan rapido que salvaria todo lo amplificador y bocinas sin dañar nada   .
Att,
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Es una solución extrema, pero dado que los parlantes/baffles de alta potencia son muy costosos y que es casi imposible interrumpir la tensión de falla en un amplificador de muy alta potencia, no parece descabellado usar un tiristor o triac como un crowbar para poner en corto la salida del amplificador y proteger los parlantes.
A fin de cuentas, si hay tensión de CC a la salida de un amplificador es por que ya volaron algunos transistores de salida y el daño provocado por el crowbar no puede ser mucho mayor...


----------



## Fogonazo

Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> Es una solución extrema, pero dado que los parlantes/baffles de alta potencia son muy costosos y que es casi imposible interrumpir la tensión de falla en un amplificador de muy alta potencia, no parece descabellado usar un tiristor o triac como un crowbar para poner en corto la salida del amplificador y proteger los parlantes.
> A fin de cuentas, si hay tensión de CC a la salida de un amplificador es por que ya volaron algunos transistores de salida y el daño provocado por el crowbar no puede ser mucho mayor...



Y además, la explosión puede llegar a ser muy divertida 

​


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Fogonazo dijo:


> Y además, la explosión puede llegar a ser muy divertida
> 
> ​


Se supone que hay fusibles que van a parar el fuego...


----------



## pedro yamarte

Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> Se supone que hay fusibles que van a parar el fuego...



Lo mas triste es que el amplificador que poseo el pv 2000 no usa ningun tipo de fusibles ni en el primario y mucho menos en el secundario imaginen la explosion que pudiese haber si sucede dicho corto


----------



## The Rookie

http://www.diyaudio.com/forums/solid-state/264313-how-build-21-st-century-protection-board.html



http://www.scrigroup.com/limba/engleza/92/Model-Kilowatt-Mosfet-Audio-Am54124.php


----------



## Daniel Lopes

Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> Es una solución extrema, pero dado que los parlantes/baffles de alta potencia son muy costosos y que es casi imposible interrumpir la tensión de falla en un amplificador de muy alta potencia, no parece descabellado usar un tiristor o triac como un crowbar para poner en corto la salida del amplificador y proteger los parlantes.
> A fin de cuentas, si hay tensión de CC a la salida de un amplificador es por que ya volaron algunos transistores de salida y el daño provocado por el crowbar no puede ser mucho mayor...


Aun insisto que con lo enpleyo de transistores MosFet de alta potenzia (canal P y N) funcionando como llave en las ramas de alimentación (tanto positiva cuanto negativa) y la ayuda de un elaborado circuito de sense de fallas  y comando del MosFet es possible SI construir un protector muy efectivo para amplificadores de alta potenzia. Lo que se passa es que economicamente $$$$ eso no es interesante do punto de mira de los fabricantes.    
Att,
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## Ratmayor

pedro yamarte dijo:


> Saludos rat tengo el esquematico de la pv1200 que es el mismo pero con menos transistores este tipo te amplificadores usa un triac en la salida, que si hay presencia de dc inmediatamente se pone en corto, salvando las cornetas pero destruyendo en si el amplificador y con lo caro que cuestan esos transistores, por eso es que quiero implementar este protector en dicho amplificadores...


 Veo que pese a que no tiene tap central, tiene tierra flotante, esa también funciona 
​


Daniel Lopes dijo:


> !Cielo Santo Batmam , un "protector" que salva las bocinas y dañan los transistores ! ?? serias un proyecto Lusitano ??
> Un protector basado en transistores MosFet de potenzia como llave para cortar la alimentación DC serias barbaro una ves que lo tienpo de comutación es tan rapido que salvaria todo lo amplificador y bocinas sin dañar nada   .
> Att,
> Daniel Lopes.


Y eso que no has visto los Behringer EuroPower, tiene un fusible de 20A que en el crownbar que da la impresión de que todo el circuito es para proteger el fusible 


Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> Es una solución extrema, pero dado que los parlantes/baffles de alta potencia son muy costosos y que es casi imposible interrumpir la tensión de falla en un amplificador de muy alta potencia, no parece descabellado usar un tiristor o triac como un crowbar para poner en corto la salida del amplificador y proteger los parlantes.
> A fin de cuentas, si hay tensión de CC a la salida de un amplificador es por que ya volaron algunos transistores de salida y el daño provocado por el crowbar no puede ser mucho mayor...


No gutan esas "protecciones" kamikases, algunos fabricantes colocan "accidentalmente apropósito" fusibles exageradamente altos para asegurarse de que el equipo muera


----------



## pedro yamarte

Saludos. ese punto que marco el amigo rat, hay fue donde coloque el protector osea en el cable que va de la placa hacia los conectores de salida pero para mi sorpresa al accionar los reles para ver si se cortaba la señal de salida de los altavoces estos seguian sonando , cuando revice el porque, resulta que la señal retorna por el chasis hacia los conectores, entonces me dije voy aislar los conectores del chassis y fue donde aparecio la falla que me daño los 4560 y los lm3080 de la misma calentura guarde el amplificador y lo reparare hasta que consiga dichos integrados que de paso me habia costado conceguirlos porque ya estan descontinuados...conclucion reparar el amplificador y dejarlo original con su proteccion, lo que si voy es a colocarle fusibles independientes a cada canal y un fusible principal en la entrada del trasformador asi evito que se cocine a la hora de una falla...


----------



## DjPABLITORIOS

Hola Chicos    Como anda ??  

Yo aquí reapareciendo y comentando sobre del protector que no podía hacerlo funcionar    Resulta que   cuando  hice la revicion ocular  de prueba de calidad    se me paso por alto   Conectar  el *colectro* del transistor de la etapa de disparo  a masa    algo que que debí revisar mientras lo armaba...  jejeje   hace 2 dias atrás lo empece a revisar  y era eso,  solo me detectaba  +Vcc  y no  -Vcc   ,   Bueno ya lo hice funcionar y  funciona de 10   , en cuanto al Bi-estable que le quería poner como para que quede desactivados una vez que se corte  no puedo  adaptarlo   ....  ahora solo falta armar el  detector de sobre cargar     espero no tener problemas jejeje  

Mil Gracias me sirvió  de mucho  el circuito  

Saludos a todos del Foro


----------



## juampa

Mastodonte Man dijo:


> OK , subo los archivos del PCB para que puedas probarlo...
> 
> -Si vas a armar un amplificador clase AB, debes conectar la salida del amplificador al pin "IN" y el    pin "+E" va conectado directamente al emisor del transistor positivo correspondiente al canal (es decir, la resistencia que esta entre el pin "+E" y el pin "IN" en el protector se puentea).
> 
> -Si fuera el caso de que armaras un amplificador clase D, con TDA o con STK, debes conectar la salida del amplificador al pin "+E" y poner la resistencia de 0.47Ω/10w que esta en el PCB, el pin "IN" en este caso no se usa.
> 
> -Conectas la salida "GND" del amplificador a uno de los pines "GND" del protector.
> 
> -Conectas los +24vcc en el protector y conectas en "AC DET." el voltaje proveniente del transformador (Voltaje sin rectificar).
> 
> -En el pin "OUT" ya sale la señal del amplificador con todas las protecciones del circuito activas, conectas uno de los pines "GND" a la bocina.
> 
> -El pin "RETORNO" lo puse para poder usarlo, por ejemplo, con drivers que tienen la red de zobel en la misma placa, así el audio sale de la placa antes de la red de zoobel, entra al protector, y el la salida del protector regresa al driver pero ahora solo para pasar por la red de zobel en el PCB del driver, solo que en los drivers, estas "salidas y entradas de audio" las marco como "RETORNO" por eso la puse así en el protector.
> 
> -Respecto al fusible que me dices, lo vi pero yo siento que no tiene nada que hacer un fusible entre el pin "IN" y los relés ya que los relés son los que se encargarían de desconectar el audio, cosa que los fusibles harían al quemarse (cosa innecesaria y que dudo que suceda), por eso no los agregue en este diseño.
> 
> -En cuanto a el diseño estereo lo eliminé de mi PC ya que como comentó Ratmayor, con potencias altas era muchísimo mas recomendable usar dos placas mono ya que la estereo no podría aguantarlo por su diseño, así que preferiría armar dos placas para la potencia que sea
> 
> SALUDOS!!!
> 
> PD: El calculo de las resistencias (*), (**) y (***) están en la misma PCB, ahí puse las formulas para no olvidarlas
> 
> PD2: La placa mide 10.82cm de largo por 5.69cm de alto. Mas o menos sepan el tamaño que debe tener al imprimir.


 .


Hola Mastodonte Man. arme el circuito de protecccion lo conecto los 24 vcc le hice las pruevas y funciona perfecto.
Al hacer las conecciones con el amplificador, mas especifico con las salidas de audio, al conectar los GND  sale un corto mal. 
 Al circuito le anexe una fuente simple regulada, que a su ves la alimento de la entrada de trafo.. del ampli.
Revice todos los componentes y estan en correcta colocacion; si pudieras darme una ayuda seria genial.
 Desde ya muchas grasias!


----------



## Fogonazo

juampa dijo:


> .
> 
> 
> Hola Mastodonte Man. arme el circuito de protecccion lo conecto los 24 vcc le hice las pruevas y funciona perfecto.
> Al hacer las conecciones con el amplificador, mas especifico con las salidas de audio, al conectar los GND  sale un corto mal.
> Al circuito le anexe una fuente simple regulada, que a su ves la alimento de la entrada de trafo.. del ampli.
> Revice todos los componentes y estan en correcta colocacion; si pudieras darme una ayuda seria genial.
> Desde ya muchas grasias!



¿ Circuito ?
¿ Fotos ?
¿ Algo ?


----------



## musimarmol

Hola buenas noches, tengo una duda con respecto al protector que realizó RatMayor, si se puede alimentar con 12v (1amp max) ya que lo tengo como secundario en el trafo toroidal que alimenta el amplificador
y si se puede alimentar con 12v, que componentes tendria que cambiar?

El amplificador que realicé es este:   construyasuvideorockola.com/proyect_amp_stereo_1000w_1.php


----------



## Ratmayor

musimarmol dijo:


> Hola buenas noches, tengo una duda con respecto al protector que realizó RatMayor, si se puede alimentar con 12v (1amp max) ya que lo tengo como secundario en el trafo toroidal que alimenta el amplificador
> y si se puede alimentar con 12v, que componentes tendria que cambiar?
> 
> El amplificador que realicé es este:   construyasuvideorockola.com/proyect_amp_stereo_1000w_1.php


Si se puede, pero debes variar la resistencia de retardo (R2)
Ver el archivo adjunto 75765​Yo la puse de 100KΩ ~ 120KΩ para trabajar con 24V, pero para 12V puedes jugar con el valor de 47KΩ a 68KΩ, de lo contrario, el relé jamás se activaría...

Saludos...


----------



## musimarmol

hola RatMayor, gracias por la respuesta, pues voy a variar dicha resistencias

por ultimo el condensador electrolitico (eso interpreto) que esta al lado de la resistencia de 330 ohm no dice el valor, perdon la ignorancia  del pcb que postiaste


----------



## facuco28

Buenas noches, estuve leyendo el post y la verdad que se nota mucho la pasión que tienen por el tema, en especial un par de usuarios.  Me parece excelente el trabajo que se tomaron de hacerlo versátil y que funcione en amplificadores con distintas configuraciones. Estoy por realizar un amplificador con mosfets, y me gustaría saber que conexiones tengo que realizar a la entrada del circuito de protección. Leí las entradas del post, pero no encontré alguna que me sirviera, seguramente dado mi poco conocimiento. Les dejo el amplificador a realizar. 
Desde ya muchísimas gracias.


----------



## Ratmayor

facuco28 dijo:


> Buenas noches, estuve leyendo el post y la verdad que se nota mucho la pasión que tienen por el tema, en especial un par de usuarios.  Me parece excelente el trabajo que se tomaron de hacerlo versátil y que funcione en amplificadores con distintas configuraciones. Estoy por realizar un amplificador con mosfets, y me gustaría saber que conexiones tengo que realizar a la entrada del circuito de protección. Leí las entradas del post, pero no encontré alguna que me sirviera, seguramente dado mi poco conocimiento. Les dejo el amplificador a realizar.
> Desde ya muchísimas gracias.
> https://k61.kn3.net/F/F/B/A/7/0/A5A.png


Hola facuco28, bienvenido al foro, la protección contra sobrecargas iría en los surtidores de los mosfets (Conexión entre el mosfet y la R de 0.22Ω), el resto se conecta igual. 

Saludos


----------



## facuco28

Muchísimas gracias por la respuesta Ratmayor, una ultima consulta, al ser mas de un mosfet por rama, tendría que tener en cuenta lo que mencionaste en la respuesta 77?
Desde ya muchas gracias
Saludos


----------



## The Rookie

http://www.diyaudio.com/forums/solid-state/162081-dc-servo-mosfet-amplifier-3.html


----------



## IVANLUUJOA

Hola Ratmayor, me encuentro con un inconveniente, hace 2 años hice un amplificador de 180Wrms que aún esta en proceso (funciona y lo uso, pero debo pasarlo a un gabinete), he realizado tu protector de parlantes clase D (ya que mi amplificador usa unos TDA) y al terminar de ensamblarlo lo conecté, se me quemó un poco. Utilicé el circuito de pistas que estaba aquí en el foro, mi duda es: Porque en AC detect y en 24Vdc hay una pista que los vincula? No se estaría mezclando AC con DC? Porque fue esa pista la que se me quemó. Alimente con un transformador independiente del que tiene el amplificador, en AC detect puse los 24vac que salen del transformador sin rectificar, y en 24vdc conecté los 24vdc ya rectificados de la salida del transformador. Mirando tu esquema PCB con pistas y componentes así de frente al monitor de mi PC, el positivo lo coloqué a la izquierda, por lo que el negativo (a la derecha), es el que se vincula por medio de una pista con un pin de AC detect.

Que puedo hacer? hay algún error?


----------



## Fogonazo

IVANLUUJOA dijo:


> Hola Ratmayor, me encuentro con un inconveniente, hace 2 años hice un amplificador de 180Wrms que aún esta en proceso (funciona y lo uso, pero debo pasarlo a un gabinete), he realizado tu protector de parlantes clase D (ya que mi amplificador usa unos TDA) y al terminar de ensamblarlo lo conecté, se me quemó un poco. Utilicé el circuito de pistas que estaba aquí en el foro, mi duda es: Porque en AC detect y en 24Vdc hay una pista que los vincula? No se estaría mezclando AC con DC? Porque fue esa pista la que se me quemó. Alimente con un transformador independiente del que tiene el amplificador, en AC detect puse los 24vac que salen del transformador sin rectificar, y en 24vdc conecté los 24vdc ya rectificados de la salida del transformador. Mirando tu esquema PCB con pistas y componentes así de frente al monitor de mi PC, el positivo lo coloqué a la izquierda, por lo que el negativo (a la derecha), es el que se vincula por medio de una pista con un pin de AC detect.
> 
> Que puedo hacer? hay algún error?


¿ Que protector armaste ?, ¿ Link ?
¿ Imágenes de lo que armaste ?

Aclara este punto:


IVANLUUJOA dijo:


> (ya que mi amplificador usa unos TDA)


----------



## IVANLUUJOA

No puedo pegar links para mostrarte porque soy muy nuevo, pero el amplificador que armé lo saque de la página "construya su videorockola" es un amplificador estéreo de 180Wrms (90 por canal) realizado con los IC TDA 7294. Este amplificador funciona y no es el problema a tratar. 
He usado el esquema para proteger los parlantes que dice: amplificador STK, TDA, Clase D de aquí del foro. Para evitar tener errores en el circuito, mandé a hacer la placa y luego procedí a chequear continuidad de las pistas mirando el circuito de aquí del foro.
He leído casi todas las páginas de aquí sobre este tema, pero no encuentro solución. Me recalentó la pista que va desde un pin del AC detect hacia un pin del 24Vdc.


----------



## pandacba

Te comento, en este foro no recomendamos nada de esa página, hay cosas con gruesos errores, por otro lado con la cantidad de material que hay en el foro, amplificadores de la potencia que quieras en todas las versiones y formatos, no es necesario y mucho menos de esa página, la cual no da soporte a nadie, cuando tienen problema


----------



## Ratmayor

IVANLUUJOA dijo:


> No puedo pegar links para mostrarte porque soy muy nuevo, pero el amplificador que armé lo saque de la página "construya su videorockola" es un amplificador estéreo de 180Wrms (90 por canal) realizado con los IC TDA 7294. Este amplificador funciona y no es el problema a tratar.
> He usado el esquema para proteger los parlantes que dice: amplificador STK, TDA, Clase D de aquí del foro. Para evitar tener errores en el circuito, mandé a hacer la placa y luego procedí a chequear continuidad de las pistas mirando el circuito de aquí del foro.
> He leído casi todas las páginas de aquí sobre este tema, pero no encuentro solución. *Me recalentó la pista que va desde un pin del AC detect* hacia un pin del 24Vdc.


Apostaría el sombrero de Fogo que el transformador está mal conectado... Ahora bien, para esos TDA, solo colocaría la protección contra DC, esos TDA, en teoría tienen protección interna contra sobrecargas, aunque no estaría demás....


----------



## pandacba

Sería interesante ver algunas fotos de tu placa por ambas caras para tener una idea de que puede ser


----------



## rogarzon

Hola mi gente. Corrijanme si estoy equivocado, la conexion para la clase AB sería como la primera imágen y para la clase D como la segunda?. Pregunto por que no estoy quiero estar 100% seguro. Perdonen mi ingnorancia.


----------



## nuk

rogarzon dijo:


> Hola mi gente. Corrijanme si estoy equivocado, la conexion para la clase AB sería como la primera imágen y para la clase D como la segunda?. Pregunto por que no estoy quiero estar 100% seguro. Perdonen mi ingnorancia.



 la segunda imagen es la correcta para amplificadores clase AB ( como al inicio del post, el circuito de overload tiene que cerrar el puente de Wheatstone ) la primera imagen me parece que es mas para un amplificador encapsulado STK o TDA series.

Saludos

	Mensaje automáticamente combinado: Mar 26, 2018

Hola al Foro !

una consulta alguien llego a probar si este protector funciona en modo puente , o que tendría que modificar para que funcione o agregar para que funcione

psd: así es regrese a terminar el protector con pic que deje paginas atrás .


----------



## rogarzon

nuk dijo:


> la segunda imagen es la correcta para amplificadores clase AB ( como al inicio del post, el circuito de overload tiene que cerrar el puente de Wheatstone ) la primera imagen me parece que es mas para un amplificador encapsulado STK o TDA series.




Muchas gracias por responder Nuk. Si la segunda imagen es la correcta para los del tipo AB, entonces. ¿Cómo se conectaria el protector de la segunda imágen al primer amplificador, el de la clase AB?


----------



## nuk

rogarzon dijo:


> Muchas gracias por responder Nuk. Si la segunda imagen es la correcta para los del tipo AB, entonces. ¿Cómo se conectaria el protector de la segunda imágen al primer amplificador, el de la clase AB?



 del segundo Mosfet de la parte positiva del amplificador, entre Source del IRF250 y la resistencia de 0.22 iría R201 del overload, anularía la R000 porque usarías la resistencia de 0.22 del amplificador y R101 del dc detect iría a la salida del amplificador SPK y R202 iría entre el Source del IRFP250 y la resistencia de 0.22 pero del lado negativo.

Saludos


----------



## rogarzon

, creo que ya entiendo, según me dices quedaría como pongo en el adjunto. Muchas gracias por aclararme la duda. En cuanto consiga las piezas pondre manos a la obra


----------



## Ratmayor

nuk dijo:


> una consulta alguien llego a probar si este protector funciona en modo puente , o que tendría que modificar para que funcione o agregar para que funcione
> 
> psd: así es regrese a terminar el protector con pic que deje paginas atrás .


Si funciona, no hay que modificar nada, solo hacer la versión en estéreo.


rogarzon dijo:


> , creo que ya entiendo, según me dices quedaría como pongo en el adjunto. Muchas gracias por aclararme la duda. En cuanto consiga las piezas pondre manos a la obra


Como lo hiciste está bien, solo que no conectes la otra referencia, ya que ese amplificador es quasi-complementario, solo conecta la referencia positiva, la negativa NO es necesaria...

Debido a mi limitado acceso a Internet no he podido actualizar las últimas correcciones y fórmulas del circuito, solo pude subirlas a aquí, espero en los próximos días actualizar el post con la información nueva.

Saludos


----------



## cancerverus266

buenas siguiendo el esquema del pcb segun yo estos son los valores,aun que no encontre el valor de C3 en el pcb.espero me puedan verificar valores e indicarme el valor de C3


----------



## Ratmayor

cancerverus266 dijo:


> buenas siguiendo el esquema del pcb segun yo estos son los valores,aun que no encontre el valor de C3 en el pcb.espero me puedan verificar valores e indicarme el valor de C3Ver el archivo adjunto 167870


Es omitible, pero puedes usar uno de 0,1uF / 50V. Saludos...


----------



## cancerverus266

revisando tu pagina veo que eres de Venezuela,espero se mejore la situación por allá.
con mi esposa entramos en cada discucion por la situación que se vive allá,ambos a favor de que se vaya el que esta ahorita y solo yo de que hay mano negra metida ahí en fin suerte y agradezco que compartas el conocimiento ( y el pcb)suerte.


----------



## D..12345

hola a todos necesiro adaptar el protector a este amplificador ,,,,,como iria y que valores tendria que poner en las resistencias que hay que calcular en el circuito de proteccion?


The Rookie dijo:


> amplificador con la protección del cortocircuito
> 
> 
> Ver el archivo adjunto 126593​


----------



## hell_fish

D..12345 dijo:


> hola a todos necesiro adaptar el protector a este amplificador ,,,,,como iria y que valores tendria que poner en las resistencias que hay que calcular en el circuito de proteccion?


Buenas noches, amigo podría comentar si ese amplificador esta posteado en este foro? O donde lo encontró. Gracias.


----------



## Fogonazo

hell_fish dijo:


> Buenas noches, amigo podría comentar si ese amplificador esta posteado en este foro? O donde lo encontró. Gracias.


Posee salida *IGBT*, no recuerdo haberlo visto, en lo demás se asemeja a varios de este *tema*


----------



## hell_fish

Fogonazo dijo:


> Posee salida *IGBT*, no recuerdo haberlo visto, en lo demás se asemeja a varios de este *tema*


sr don fogo, conozco el tema al que me remite, pregunto puedo reemplazar un IGBT por un transistor mosfet sin mas? gracias por la informacion.


hell_fish dijo:


> sr don fogo, conozco el tema al que me remite, pregunto puedo reemplazar un IGBT por un transistor mosfet sin mas? gracias por la informacion.


edito:
No es que pretenda reemplazarlos en el esquema antes posteado simplemente me asalta la duda, de nuevo gracias.


----------



## Fogonazo

hell_fish dijo:


> sr don fogo, conozco el tema al que me remite, pregunto puedo reemplazar un IGBT por un transistor mosfet sin mas? gracias por la informacion.
> 
> edito:
> No es que pretenda reemplazarlos en el esquema antes posteado simplemente me asalta la duda, de nuevo gracias.


Se puede reemplazar, pero hay que analizar el caso en particular, *NO *se puede dar una respuesta afirmativa ni negativa a priori


----------



## DOSMETROS

En principio se puede , habría que verificar el Biass.


----------



## D..12345

Hola acá en *C*uba las piezas d*e* electrónica, son sumamente caras y una alternativa para resolver el problema d*e* llegar a la potencia deseada en la salida es colocar igbt, estos *que* yo puse son d 4800W 1200V  600A y ya están probados*,* yo solo *qu*iero *que* m ayuden a colocarle el protector a éste plano ,, acá les dejo la foto y otro también *que* están probados trabajando, por cierto es solamente colocar en el G del IGBT una resistencia d*e* 220 *Ohm* y ya ,, yo lo he hecho así y m*e* funciona,,,,saludos


----------



## pandacba

Pero esos IGBT tienen suficiente respuesta en frecuencia? la mayoría actuales no son aptor por esta situación para audio


----------



## endryc1

Simplemente espectacular el trabajo de esta protecion. Probada en un amplificador clase d oscilando a 300Khz. Monté hasta el detector de AC y todo funciona oKKK. Saludos.


----------



## D..12345

*H*ola a todos ,  se me ocurrió ponerle a este magnifico protector otro rele que para que cuando haya un corto en los parlantes o presencia de CD ademas de desconectar la bocina tambien m*e* desconecte el transformador o la fuente de voltage que suministra el voltage al amplificador por el primario  ( o sea de los 110 v AC  ).  asumiendo *que* el esquema original de RATMAYOR está diseñado para que la velocidad de desconección sea tal que cuando actúe desconecte a tiempo las bocinas y no sufran los efectos del corto o de la presencia d*e* corriente directa  ya sea el caso, mi pregunta es: es suficientemente rapido para desconectar también la fuente?, lo digo porque de ocurrir un corto en los transistores de salida, el circuito lo que haria seria desconectar las bocinas pero la fuente seguiría enviando voltaje y los transistores de salida explotarían junto con lo cualquier cosa que se queme tambien. La intención es proteger el amplificador totalmente, asi ante cualquier falla antes mencionada el amplificador se desconectaría de forma general y no se conectaría hasta que no desaparezca el problema, pues lo protegería constantemente, en cuanto diseñe el esquema lo subo y los que saben electrónica hagan los comentarios y aportes necesarios.. esto por ahora es solo una idea.........


----------



## DOSMETROS

D..12345 dijo:


> lo digo porque de ocurrir un corto en los transistores de salida, el circuito lo que haria seria desconectar las bocinas pero la fuente seguiría enviando voltaje y los transistores de salida explotarían junto con lo cualquier cosa que se queme tambien.


 
Para proteger al transformador , el amplificador ya debería tener puesto su fusible primario correspondiente ¿ no ?


----------



## elucches

@D..12345 No entiendo por qué se quemarían los transistores. Recibirían tensión de la fuente de alimentación pero no tendrían carga, es decir, no manejarían una corriente apreciable.


----------



## Ratmayor

D..12345 dijo:


> *H*ola a todos ,  se me ocurrió ponerle a este magnifico protector otro rele que para que cuando haya un corto en los parlantes o presencia de CD ademas de desconectar la bocina tambien m*e* desconecte el transformador o la fuente de voltage que suministra el voltage al amplificador por el primario  ( o sea de los 110 v AC  ).  asumiendo *que* el esquema original de RATMAYOR está diseñado para que la velocidad de desconección sea tal que cuando actúe desconecte a tiempo las bocinas y no sufran los efectos del corto o de la presencia d*e* corriente directa  ya sea el caso, mi pregunta es: es suficientemente rapido para desconectar también la fuente?, lo digo porque de ocurrir un corto en los transistores de salida, el circuito lo que haria seria desconectar las bocinas pero la fuente seguiría enviando voltaje y los transistores de salida explotarían junto con lo cualquier cosa que se queme tambien. La intención es proteger el amplificador totalmente, asi ante cualquier falla antes mencionada el amplificador se desconectaría de forma general y no se conectaría hasta que no desaparezca el problema, pues lo protegería constantemente, en cuanto diseñe el esquema lo subo y los que saben electrónica hagan los comentarios y aportes necesarios.. esto por ahora es solo una idea.........


El problema es que podría entrar en bucle, cuando enciende manda DC, luego apaga y así en un ciclo sin fin, ahora, si puedes crear un retardo entre el relé de salida y el relé del transformador, si quedaría excelente...


----------



## endryc1

Me ha surgido una pregunta. En caso de que fuera un class D fullbridge  con fuente no simetrica ¿ Que cambio habria que hacerle a esta proteccion para que trabaje correctamente ?


----------



## Ratmayor

endryc1 dijo:


> Me ha surgido una pregunta. En caso de que fuera un class D fullbridge  con fuente no simetrica ¿ Que cambio habria que hacerle a esta proteccion para que trabaje correctamente ?


Técnicamente ninguna, si la fuente es simétrica debes sensar cada salida activa del amplificador como si se tratara de un amplificador estéreo. Ahora un fullbridge fuente sencilla es algo más complicado, pero se me ocurren algunas ideas...


----------



## endryc1

Yo estuve mirando la de Rodd Elliot pero solo llegaria hasta 80v. Yo necesito usar por lo menos 160V. Son amplificadores para sonorizar en espacios abiertos, por lo que necesito bastante potencia. Saludos.


----------



## Agustinw

Buenas
Para aplicar la protección de apagado en una SMPS con añadir un secundario extra al transformador y cambiar el diodo por un diodo ultra rapido ya bastaría?
Saludos


----------



## Ratmayor

Tendría que ver de que se tra


endryc1 dijo:


> Yo estuve mirando la de Rodd Elliot pero solo llegaria hasta 80v. Yo necesito usar por lo menos 160V. Son amplificadores para sonorizar en espacios abiertos, por lo que necesito bastante potencia. Saludos.


tendría que ver de qué se trata, no se me da el arte de la adivinacion...


----------



## endryc1

Saludos. Es este el sitio: Project 175 
Es para el fullbridge que esta aqui en el foro que yo hice y algunos otros tambien. Ojala y me puedan dar alguna idea. Gracias de antemano.


----------



## Ratmayor

Me gusto esa protección para fullbridge, el problema con mi protector es que esta referenciado a GND y el fullbridge fuente simple también, por lo que no detectaría bien un DC negativo o cada vez que el flanco inverso se active el protector lo detectaría mal. Este se ve más interesante, solo tendrías que agregar la protección contra sobrecargas y esa la podrías tomar en el source de los mosfets negativos, con RShunt y optoacopladores


----------



## duflos

Hola compañeros quería que me den una mano con el protector de Rat no lo puedo hacer funcionar leí todo el post una y otra vez pero no manera de que funcione  opté por usarlo con 12v porque uno .. tenía un debanado del trafo con esa salida , otra tenía el relay doble de 12v (cambie  la resistencia de 100k por una de 47k - una de 56k ), Estoy haciendo o tratando de hacerle una protección a un stk la alimentación es de +40 , -40 calculé las resistencias (*) (**)  como indica en el primer post , el caso que nunca activa  el relay , luego de esto probé con alimentación de 24 v relay de el mismo voltaje y lo mismo (poniendo el resistir R2 de 100k)  no logró que haga nada use los c1845 y los a992 tal cual está en el diagrama de Rat , obviamente poniendo el ac detec desde la salida del trafo, y todo lo demás les agradezco por su tiempo amigos ...


----------



## stone

Yo he armado ese protector pero lamentablemente solo funciona desconectando el sensor de ac mientras no haga esos cambios el rele no pega


----------



## duflos

Hola amigo muchas gracias , al final lo dejé de lado y realize  el de apex , sólo tuve que modificar unos valores porque este amplificador trabaja con menos voltaje para la cual se diseño pero que funcionando al 100 es un poco más compleja pero funciona bien ya hice 4 de esas y van muy bien , intenté con esta porque el circuito era mucho más simple pero a mi ... repito a mi no me funcionó así opté le la que habitualmente realizó muchas gracias por su tiempo compa Saludos..


----------



## nuk

*Hola al Foro !*

retomando este proyecto ( _sin MCU esta vez_ ) me tope con el mismo problema que el compañero oscar y julian paginas atrás, donde describen la oscilación que hace el protector de overload al cortocircuitar la salida del parlante, para poder evitar esto agregue una monoastable con T= 10seg _(puede ser modificado por R1 y C1 _)



Ahora lo ideal seria usar un latch que obligue a reiniciar el equipo, este ultimo no lo pude implementar solo y tuve que añadirle el monoastable para que el latch pueda tomar el pulso, le agregue un swich (SW5) para poder simularlo (_aparece una especie de rebote de pulso en el monoastable que el latch llega a leer y nunca activa el relay_)



ahora todo esto es solo una simulación, no debe ser tomado como algo que se pueda armar (_a menos que quieras ser un conejillo de indias_ ), espero poder armarlo en estas semanas y contarles como se comporta, si tienen alguna observación, critica, sugerencia o cuentan con algún circuito latch, etc bienvenido sea.

Saludos!


----------



## djdark

Si tengo un amplificador clase RAM 5.0 con 90 Volts *¿ Q*ue circuito  me serviría *?
¿ *Y cómo cálculo las resistencias q*ue* están marcadas con * y q*ue* convección uso *?*


----------



## felipe0105

Ratmayor dijo:


> No soy flojo, solamente practico el Coyoculto
> 
> Bien lo prometido es deuda, aquí estan los PCB's del proyecto, hice una version para amplificadores Clase D y STK monofónicos y otra versión para amplificadores Clase AB transistorizados a los que se les pueda tomar una referencia directa desde el emisor positivo, pero puede ser usado en otro tipo de amplificadores estéreo cambiando las conexiones como se muestra en los siguientes diagramas.
> Ver el archivo adjunto 75846​Para amplificadores basados en integrados tales como STK, TDA, etc. o amplificadores clase D, deben usar esta configuración. Noten que la salida del amplificador va conectado en los terminales "+E" del circuito. Las resistencias de 0,47Ω / 5W son necesarias.
> 
> 
> Ver el archivo adjunto 75847​Para el caso de amplificadores clase AB transistorizados, deben conectar la salida del ampli en el terminal marcado como "L Amp" o "R Amp" segun sea el caso y el terminal marcado como "+E" va conectado directamente al emisor del transistor positivo correspondiente al canal, tal como se mostró en diagramas anteriores.
> 
> Ver el archivo adjunto 75848​Este está ideado para amplificadores basados en STK, TDA o Clase D monofónico, su conexión es muy sencilla, tal como se muestra en la imagen.


Hola buenas noches, me encanto este aporte amigo solo tengo una duda el circuito sirve para un amplificador clase H o se tiene que hacer alguna modificacion ya que en el post dice que solo es para clase D o AB pregunto porque en clase H maneja dos tenciones gracias y saludos


----------



## Ratmayor

felipe0105 dijo:


> Hola buenas noches, me encanto este aporte amigo solo tengo una duda el circuito sirve para un amplificador clase H o se tiene que hacer alguna modificacion ya que en el post dice que solo es para clase D o AB pregunto porque en clase H maneja dos tenciones gracias y saludos


Para clase G/H se usa exactamente la misma técnica que para los clase AB


----------



## boris guillen

muy buen día sr ratmayor... eh armado el protector mono pero este no me activa el rele estuve leyendo el tema pero aun no doy con el error... le puse al principio transistores 2n5551 y 2n5401  luego le puse los que aparecen en el pcb(c1845) y aun asi no me arranca... en el zener de 6.2v solo mido 1.7 v y estoy usando tip41c como driver del rele...  sera que el voltaje del zener es muy bajo? espero su sabia respuesta saludos.


----------



## Ratmayor

Quita todo, menos el circuito de disparo y vuelve a intentar a ver si el rele activa...


----------



## boris guillen

Buenos días! maestro rat. muchas gracias. Ya logre que active el rele al cambiar el tip41 por un bd137 que tenia por ahi hice la prueba y ahora el rele me activa a los 4 segundos.. Perooo cuando apago el amplificador el rele se mantiene activado por al menos 2 segundos...tengo conectada la entrada ac. Ya verifique los componentes asociados a esa etapa solo me queda sospechar del transistor que es un 2n5401.


----------



## endryc1

Un pequeño aporte . Ya lo probe de paso . Un circuito para apagar por sobretemperatura el amplificador. En vez de un led se puede poner un optocopler para que mutee la señal de audio avisando que algo no esta bien. o cualquier cosa que se les ocurra. Ojala y les sirva para algo. despues subo el PCB de mi proteccion para un clase D . Saludos.


----------



## endryc1

Ahi subo el archivo de la proteccion. Ojala y les sirva.


----------



## endryc1

Si necesitan el .lay con gusto lo paso. Es para Sprint layout 6


----------



## DOSMETROS

Y si lo subís directamente . . .


----------



## endryc1

OK, despues subo una modificacion al pcb para que cuando sobrepaase los 80 grados vaya al pin SD del  2110 con un optocoupler y apague el amp. Saludos y espero que lo disfruten.


----------



## yetix19

Ratmayor dijo:


> No soy flojo, solamente practico el Coyoculto
> 
> Bien lo prometido es deuda, aquí estan los PCB's del proyecto, hice una version para amplificadores Clase D y STK monofónicos y otra versión para amplificadores Clase AB transistorizados a los que se les pueda tomar una referencia directa desde el emisor positivo, pero puede ser usado en otro tipo de amplificadores estéreo cambiando las conexiones como se muestra en los siguientes diagramas.
> Ver el archivo adjunto 75846​Para amplificadores basados en integrados tales como STK, TDA, etc. o amplificadores clase D, deben usar esta configuración. Noten que la salida del amplificador va conectado en los terminales "+E" del circuito. Las resistencias de 0,47Ω / 5W son necesarias.
> 
> 
> Ver el archivo adjunto 75847​Para el caso de amplificadores clase AB transistorizados, deben conectar la salida del ampli en el terminal marcado como "L Amp" o "R Amp" segun sea el caso y el terminal marcado como "+E" va conectado directamente al emisor del transistor positivo correspondiente al canal, tal como se mostró en diagramas anteriores.
> 
> Ver el archivo adjunto 75848​Este está ideado para amplificadores basados en STK, TDA o Clase D monofónico, su conexión es muy sencilla, tal como se muestra en la imagen.


¿No está el esquemático completo de éste circuito? Mas bien del que hiciste para amplificadores AB
Este circuito es sencillamente perfecto para una protección integral, está buena la solución de Bushel para cambiar por dos relés de 12, ese que tiene originalmente es más difícil de conseguir, además en mi caso tengo varios de 12. Estaría bueno que pusieran el esquemático completo de la versión para amplis AB


----------



## Ratmayor

yetix19 dijo:


> ¿No está el esquemático completo de éste circuito? Mas bien del que hiciste para amplificadores AB
> Este circuito es sencillamente perfecto para una protección integral, está buena la solución de Bushel para cambiar por dos relés de 12, ese que tiene originalmente es más difícil de conseguir, además en mi caso tengo varios de 12. Estaría bueno que pusieran el esquemático completo de la versión para amplis AB


En el primer post, está el diagrama completo


----------



## ale1075

*@BUSHELL * , excelente trabajo me gusto mucho tu diseño pero quería agregar unas cositas como el anclaje en caso de sobrecarga y no he podido modificar tu pcb no se si es mi programa o yo que no se usarlo...


----------



## chifu

el protector del primer post se puede conectar sin problemas en una etapa amplificadora que ya tenga proteccion contra sobrecarga como por  ejemplo la Uap de RCA pero no tiene las otras protecciones?
tambien queria saber que opinan de esta proteccion que viene en este circuito ( vendria a ser el RCA mencionado anteriormente) que lo realice en livewire pero no lo puedo hacer andar
la parte de temperatura y la de DC pareceria que funciona pero no asi la del relay

aca esta el archivo  livewire por si lo quieren probar


----------



## trivicell

exelente amigos
amigo ese protector servira para clas ab


----------



## Fogonazo

trivicell dijo:


> exelente amigos
> amigo ese protector servira para clas*E *ab


¿ Es una pregunta ?


----------



## Rafavlack

Saludos muy buen proyecto. Los verdad no tengo amplios conocimientos de electrónica  tengo algunas dudas en este por ejemplo en AC Det a que va conectado y en Display es para un LED?


----------



## Rafavlack

BUSHELL dijo:


> A continuación una explicación sencilla, para que lo entendamos los mortales, de qué es lo que hace este maravilloso bicho.
> 
> A mi manera.
> 
> Ya sabemos que funciona a 24 v. Yo, como soy un atrevido sin cura, le meti la mano e incluí una especie de prerregulador, para aprovechar la tensión que ya tenemos en la fuente del amplificador. Vean el esquemático.
> 
> ¿Dónde se instala? a la salida de potencia de los amplificadores, antes de los altavoces, dentro del gabinete (parece obvio, pero no sobra la explicación).
> 
> En caso de presentarse alguna falla de las explicadas por Rat, inmediatamente se abren los contactos de los relés, desconectando los altavoces= Protección total.
> 
> Ahora bien, qué hace el Protector? O mejor…qué incluye por el mismo precio?
> 
> Veamos:
> 
> 
> Incluye un *protector DC*: (Si el ampli falla, protege los altavoces).
> 
> Incluye *protector de corto* (Si fallan los altavoces o si se suscita un corto a la salida, o si manos criminales cortocircuitan los cables de salida). También es llamado protector de sobrecarga, en inglés ”overload protection”.
> 
> Incluye un *retraso al encenderlo*, para evitar los molestos y/o peligrosos “Pop” de encendido de algunos amplificadores. (Ese POP es por el proceso de carga de los capacitares de fuente).
> 
> Incluye un *detector de Ausencia de AC*, para evitar los ruidos de apagados. Al apagar el amplificador, se busca con esto que se desactiven INMEDIATAMENTE los relés y así evitar ruidos molestos audibles por los altavoces.
> 
> Incluye un *indicador visual* con uno o dos leds.  No es crítico, pero se vé lindo. Escojan cualquier configuración: Una de las dos de Rat, o la mía que va con dos leds (uno rojo y otro verde y un par de transistores), quizá demasiado compleja, pero bahh, funciona lindo.
> La cosa es: Si el led verde está encendido, todo es felicidad, todo ok. Pero si se enciende el led rojo, algo anda mal. Muy mal. Por lo tanto NO SONARÁ TU AMPLIFICADOR, pues los relés no se activarán. Debes, entonces, corregir el fallo.
> 
> Sobre el indicador visual: A Ratmayor, le gustaba un led rojo oscilante.
> A mí, dos led: Uno rojo y otro verde. Como fui yo quien hice la PCB, pues me impuse.
> 
> Otra opción es usar un led tricolor, de esos de tres patitas. Se usaría el led rojo y el verde.
> Rojo indica Protector Activado y Verde indica todo Ok. La forma de conectarlo, lo posteo después, es muy fácil. La ventaja de usarlo es que solo usamos un led y no dos. En fin, depende del gusto de cada quien.
> 
> Voy a describirles cómo funciona el que yo hice, que lleva dos leds (uno rojo y otro verde):
> 
> Al encenderlo por primera vez, se observa el led rojo encendido…..transcurren unos pocos segundos y luego se escucha el clic de los relés (están en serie). Ahora quedan pegados los contactos y el led rojo se apaga y se enciende el verde ( los altavoces  ya deben estar sonando.)
> Cuando actúa cualquiera de las protecciones incluídas,  el led  rojo se enciende, mientras dura el evento anómalo. Una vez se soluciona el fallo,  se apaga el rojo y enciende el verde nuevamente.
> Nunca estarán los dos leds encendidos al mismo tiempo!!!
> 
> Qué bueno.
> 
> 
> 
> Saludos!!


Saludos me podrías explicar como conectar o funciona el detector de ausencia de ac


----------



## Agustinw

Rafavlack dijo:


> Saludos me podrías explicar como conectar o funciona el detector de ausencia de ac



El detector de AC se conecta en el transformador del ampli antes del puente rectificador, en cuanto se desconecta el transformador de la alimentación inmediatamente no habrá tensión AC por lo que este protector desactivará los reles antes de que los capacitores de filtrado de la fuente se descarguen. Esto evita que se produzcan ruidos molestos de apagado como el clásico POP que sacude los parlantes.
Yo lo tengo implementado y es genial, solo escuchas los reles al apagar el ampli


----------



## Rafavlack

Agustinw dijo:


> El detector de AC se conecta en el transformador del ampli antes del puente rectificador, en cuanto se desconecta el transformador de la alimentación inmediatamente no habrá tensión AC por lo que este protector desactivará los reles antes de que los capacitores de filtrado de la fuente se descarguen. Esto evita que se produzcan ruidos molestos de apagado como el clásico POP que sacude los parlantes.
> Yo lo tengo implementado y es genial, solo escuchas los reles al apagar el ampli


Gracias por la aclaración es de mucha ayuda para mi


----------



## AntonioASM

Hola a todos aquí antes que nada muchísimas gracias por todo lo que aquí exponen en cuanto a conocimientos son de gran ayuda para mi y para todos . Quería que me ayudaran en esta ocasión con algún tipo de protección que detecte alguna falla en la placa (un pequeño corto o alguna pieza dañada) y de inmediato desconecte el transformador. Es para un ampli clase AB . Cordiales Saludos desde Cuba amigos .


----------



## emilio177

AntonioASM dijo:


> Hola a todos aquí antes que nada muchísimas gracias por todo lo que aquí exponen en cuanto a conocimientos son de gran ayuda para mi y para todos . Quería que me ayudaran en esta ocasión con algún tipo de protección que detecte alguna falla en la placa (un pequeño corto o alguna pieza dañada) y de inmediato desconecte el transformador. Es para un ampli clase AB . Cordiales Saludos desde Cuba amigos .


Cual es el diagrama¿¿


----------



## AntonioASM

emilio177 dijo:


> Cual es el diagrama¿¿


Es uno casero no tengo el diagrama en pdf pero hoy mismo trataré de hacerle una foto al diagrama que tengo en un papel o si sirve pongo una foto de la placa gracias.


----------



## emilio177

una foto del diagrama esta bien... y que fuente tienes?


----------



## AntonioASM

emilio177 dijo:


> Cual es el diagrama¿¿


----------



## emilio177

El  diagrama??
algo como esto


----------



## AntonioASM

emilio177 dijo:


> una foto del diagrama esta bien... y que fuente tienes?


Tiene un transformador toroidal de 42voltios con 6 capacitores de 2200 micro .


emilio177 dijo:


> El  diagrama??
> algo como esto
> Ver el archivo adjunto 265931


No es a transistores todo los transistores de potencia son unos D718A


----------



## emilio177

No dije que sea el mismo.. te pedi un diagrama


----------



## AntonioASM

emilio177 dijo:


> No dije que sea el mismo.. te pedi un diagrama


Lo sé pero como no tengo el diagrama sólo es ena foto  aclaró cómo está dispuesto el circuito todo es con transistores . Si tuviera algún diagrama de una protección con las especificaciones  que escribí antes se lo agradecería mucho.


----------



## emilio177

Lo siento.. si no hay diagrama  no puedo ayudarte


----------



## DJ T3

Aparte de lo que pide desde hace unos post @emilio177 , nunca conviene desconectar el transformador (o no solo eso). Siempre se desconecta despues de los diodos y capacitores, osea entre lafuente de alimentacion y el amplificador, o circuito a proteger


----------



## AntonioASM

No s*é* por qué razón el led titila en vez de quedar fijo cuando se acciona el rel*evador, *lo que hace es que se apaga por completo.
Tampoco se me quiere activar la protección con el diodo *Z*ener, tengo que puent*e*ar donde va ese diodo.
Y por último*, *el detector de CA no entiendo cómo funciona*,* o*-*sea*,* c*ó*mo va conectado al transformador del ampli*ficador*.
Si alguien me pudiera ayudar con esos problemitas*.*


----------



## DJ T3

AntonioASM dijo:


> No s*é* por qué razón el led titila en vez de quedar fijo cuando se acciona el rel*evador, *lo que hace es que se apaga por completo.
> Tampoco se me quiere activar la protección con el diodo *Z*ener, tengo que puent*e*ar donde va ese diodo.
> Y por último*, *el detector de CA no entiendo cómo funciona*,* o*-*sea*,* c*ó*mo va conectado al transformador del ampli*ficador*.
> Si alguien me pudiera ayudar con esos problemitas*.*


No te lo decimos mas, si no subes un diagrama, fotos o algo que relacione lo que estas haciendo en la vida real con lo que se supone que tendrias que realizar, NO SE TE PUEDE AYUDAR.


emilio177 dijo:


> Lo siento.. si no hay diagrama  no puedo ayudarte


----------

